# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Scar Symmetry

Just saw a really cool video on this game so I thought I'd share.

Genuinely looks better than MW2!



Awesome 

Probably the only game this year I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'll get it, but I dunno I'm reserved about it. I was very excited about MW2 but now I find it kinda boring. I think they have a lot they need to build on to keep this game fresh and interesting. I'm looking forward to it, and I'll definitely get it, but more stoked about Reach and a few other games.


----------



## cwhitey2

i can not wait for this shit to come out!!!! besides guitar, PS3 is my life!


----------



## silentrage

CoD needs more MGSness.


----------



## ittoa666

Hopefully activision doesn't push them to make it just another mw2 rehash. They need to fix mw2's problems (commando, tactical knife, LAG, cheaters), and make it just plain better. I have faith in treyarch, after all they did make WaW, which I absolutely loved.


----------



## Despised_0515

Birthday is soon after... pumped.


----------



## leandroab

Oh look! MW3 !


----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


> Oh look! MW3 !



It's actually set in the 70s and 80s


----------



## leandroab

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's actually set in the 70s and 80s



You did NOT get my uncostructive(sp) criticism? Jesus!


----------



## GTR0B

Genuinely excited for this game.

Fuck MW2.


----------



## ittoa666

ESPlayer said:


> Genuinely excited for this game.
> 
> Fuck MW2.



 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## kittencore

I hope they really payed attention to what was wrong with mw2 and improved.


----------



## GazPots

Is this the moment everyone gets their hopes up until its release and then get stomped on when they realise they've been shafted again?


----------



## meisterjager

^ yeah, expect another 120 page mammoth thread starting from here!


----------



## Prydogga

Not interested in it to be honest. Especially with Reach, I won't be surprised if they delay it to cope with the Reach rush.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> Is this the moment everyone gets their hopes up until its release and then get stomped on when they realise they've been shafted again?



I wouldn't say my hopes are up, but I will welcome any improvements on the previous games.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't say my hopes are up, but I will welcome any improvements on the previous games.



Same here. Lets just hope that the kids from mw2 don't bitch on every forum possible and get them to keep commando or any of that other bullshit.


----------



## GazPots

Kids will bitch almost all the time.


MW2 kids bitch nonstop. This is a universal constant.


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> Kids will bitch almost all the time.
> 
> 
> MW2 kids bitch nonstop. This is a universal constant.




Luckily the majority of people I play with end up being 20+ year old guys, us Aussie's (For the most part) seem to be good sports. I don't understand alot of MW2 heat, I still love playing it, it's the only game I play, and it will stay that way until Halo Reach and/or the next IW game.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> Luckily the majority of people I play with end up being 20+ year old guys, us Aussie's (For the most part) seem to be good sports. I don't understand alot of MW2 heat, I still love playing it, it's the only game I play, and it will stay that way until Halo Reach and/or the next IW game.



I still give it heat because every time I play it, I always can't help but notice some bs, subtle or not. For example, the lag in the game is the worst I've ever encountered (being behind a wall on my screen and seeing myself in the middle of the hallway on the killcam), and it really frustrates me. It's truly the only game that I've played where I never have any real fun.


----------



## That_One_Person

It looks like a good game. Treyarch did not get nearly enough credit as they deserved with WAW. I just hope Veteran difficulty isn't as blistering hard as WAW's was.


----------



## Auyard

ittoa666 said:


> Hopefully activision doesn't push them to make it just another mw2 rehash. They need to fix mw2's problems (commando, tactical knife, LAG, cheaters), and make it just plain better. I have faith in treyarch, after all they did make WaW, which I absolutely loved.



Your like the only person I've heard that says they loved WaW. I did too but no one else seems to share that. 



That_One_Person said:


> It looks like a good game. Treyarch did not get nearly enough credit as they deserved with WAW. I just hope Veteran difficulty isn't as blistering hard as WAW's was.



I think out of numerous tries I've only beaten like 3 missions on Veteran. 

That said I'm looking forward to it but I'll wait until my brother/a friend buys it and go from there. I also hope they keep the Primary/Secondary thing going on. Where pistols (with no Akimbo!) aren't the only option.


----------



## matty2fatty

I'll stay away from this one, I wasted way too much time on MW2


----------



## ittoa666

Auyard said:


> Your like the only person I've heard that says they loved WaW. I did too but no one else seems to share that.



What can I say? I like to be unique.


----------



## sentagoda

Looks like MW2 just brushed abit up. The treyarch cod versions have always sucked. But there is always hope


----------



## JoshuaLogan

ittoa666 said:


> Hopefully activision doesn't push them to make it just another mw2 rehash. They need to fix mw2's problems (commando, tactical knife, LAG, cheaters), and make it just plain better. I have faith in treyarch, after all they did make WaW, which I absolutely loved.



World at War is terrible in comparison. The Treyarch games aren't even close to being as good as the Infinity Ward games...


----------



## ittoa666

sentagoda said:


> Looks like MW2 just brushed abit up. The treyarch cod versions have always sucked. But there is always hope



i actually had a fair amount of fun playing cod 3, and I loved WaW. Don't be one of those IW fanboys. Just because they didn't make it doesn't make it bad. The thing about treyarch is they try NEW things in their games, and sometimes that doesn't go over well, but with WaW, they introduced teamwork (teamwork in CoD? What is this blasphemy?), in the form of getting a team mate up from last stand, they put in gore, and generally made CoD fun again imo. Did you have any of that in mw2? Nope! Why would someones limbs fly off after they get blown up? That's not real. 

IW can lick my sweaty balls.


----------



## ittoa666

JoshuaLogan said:


> World at War is terrible in comparison. The Treyarch games aren't even close to being as good as the Infinity Ward games...



Refer to comment above. It's only terrible because they marketed mw2 as the best game ever, which it isn't. I really hate being in the minority of people that love WaW. It's different, who cares? I suggest not riding IW's nuts til the end of time, because they'll fall of the map eventually.

I guess my point this whole time has been to not follow the money hungry guys at IW who never introduce anything remotely new into their games and get with treyarch because they try. I like new things, not rehashed over marketed garbage.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I loved WAW. Was a bit more strategic and less busy than MW, which made it more fun to play.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> I loved WAW. Was a bit more strategic and less busy than MW, which made it more fun to play.



Exactly. It wasn't just a massive clusterfuck of people sprinting around.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

ittoa666 said:


> Refer to comment above. It's only terrible because they marketed mw2 as the best game ever, which it isn't. I really hate being in the minority of people that love WaW. It's different, who cares? I suggest not riding IW's nuts til the end of time, because they'll fall of the map eventually.
> 
> I guess my point this whole time has been to not follow the money hungry guys at IW who never introduce anything remotely new into their games and get with treyarch because they try. I like new things, not rehashed over marketed garbage.



Are you serious? The Treyarch games are so unpolished in comparison... They have weak stories, weak presentation, weak graphics, etc.... They just aren't up to the same level. There's nothing "new" about them...

What do you mean IW doesn't introduce anything new to their games? MW2's online leveling system was new for the genre and adds a lot to the game. Tons of other game developers are ripping it off now. There's a reason MW and MW2 became as popular as they are. They're AAA games with good stories (Hollywood-esque or not), excellent presentation, fast/fun/addicting gameplay, and an overall high level of polish. Sure, there are bugs and problems with MW2 online, but it's still an excellent game that deserves the success it has. It didn't just get huge by chance...


----------



## ittoa666

JoshuaLogan said:


> Are you serious? The Treyarch games are so unpolished in comparison... They have weak stories, weak presentation, weak graphics, etc.... They just aren't up to the same level. There's nothing "new" about them...
> 
> What do you mean IW doesn't introduce anything new to their games? MW2's online leveling system was new for the genre and adds a lot to the game. Tons of other game developers are ripping it off now. There's a reason MW and MW2 became as popular as they are. They're AAA games with good stories (Hollywood-esque or not), excellent presentation, fast/fun/addicting gameplay, and an overall high level of polish. Sure, there are bugs and problems with MW2 online, but it's still an excellent game that deserves the success it has. It didn't just get huge by chance...



It got huge because it was a marketing juggernaut, not because it's great. It's officially the most accessible game because they made it easy for a 5 year old to pick up and play, which is ridiculous. It's also made millions of people think that it's realistic. I mean, I can jump in the air and fire a .50 Cal sniper rifle accurately and get away with it in real life. Might as well go rob a bank......oh wait, no I can't. And onto the story that you say is "AAA". Was it not under produced and cliche? 10 hours of gameplay? An "oh no the russians have nukes" storyline? I think that's worthy of a 30 dollar game with unpolished multiplayer that wasn't beta tested AT ALL, just like MW2. And what happened to the developers fixing things in the game? Part of the reason why I hate it is the wave of cheaters, modders, and boosters that have invaded the game. Normally, a company would take measures to erase them from the system and prevent them from cheating online. This isn't the case for MW2, seeing how they populate more than a quarter of each leaderboard. I have even had people use mods and glitches on me online, like having infinite chopper gunners and other ridiculous things. 

I know that you'll take anything that IW spoonfeeds you, but just notice that they're just releasing the same rehashed game over and over. It's basically cod 4 with more killstreaks, different levels, slightly better graphics, a worse story, and worse guns. the game is fail, and so are you for thinking that it has any redeeming qualities.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Hopefully activision doesn't push them to make it just another mw2 rehash. They need to fix mw2's problems (commando, tactical knife, LAG, cheaters), and make it just plain better. I have faith in treyarch, after all they did make WaW, which I absolutely loved.



Lag isn't a COD issue, it's an internet issue.

This looks really amazing, the Scoped-crossbow, that's fucking classy


----------



## cwhitey2

everyone on here is bitching about kids bitching on mw2? there is a mute button, there will always be kids bitching, and you can never stop hackers deal with it. i destoy ppl all day with all the hacks and bs...


ps. i do hate the lag...lag...lag...lag...oh server timeout you lose all your xp hahahahaha


----------



## Prydogga

Woah, IW vs Treyarch over here. 

I'm no IW fanboy (Damn yellow bar issue we had for years until now)
but I only ever will touch WaW again for Zombies, if I ever do, and CoD3 was just terrible IMO, anytime I'm on my xbox I'm playing MW2, if someone makes a better online experience, I'll play the hell out of it, if Treyarch can do it, I'll *still *play the hell out of it, but unless their Multiplayer team works hard I don't see that happening. 

IW created the leveling and class system we love, like said above, and had different game types and relatively fair, in comparison to some games on Halo, the spawning problems really don't worry that much, and I like having to have skill, believe it or not, it's not always a clusterfuck. 

Anyways, I like how they ramble on about about the Black ops getting new tech (basically giving them MW2 tech in the 70s, big deal )

So basically it's MW2/COD4 guns, and we're once again fighting Russians in the snow and urban, and crazy sneaky Asians in the rainforest, to me, they just meshed the last two cods together.  

Could be good, could be bad. Time will tell.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Woah, IW vs Treyarch over here.
> 
> I'm no IW fanboy (Damn yellow bar issue we had for years until now)
> but I only ever will touch WaW again for Zombies, if I ever do, and CoD3 was just terrible IMO, anytime I'm on my xbox I'm playing MW2, if someone makes a better online experience, I'll play the hell out of it, if Treyarch can do it, I'll *still *play the hell out of it, but unless their Multiplayer team works hard I don't see that happening.
> 
> IW created the leveling and class system we love, like said above, and had different game types and relatively fair, in comparison to some games on Halo, the spawning problems really don't worry that much, and I like having to have skill, believe it or not, it's not always a clusterfuck.
> 
> Anyways, I like how they ramble on about about the Black ops getting new tech (basically giving them MW2 tech in the 70s, big deal )
> 
> So basically it's MW2/COD4 guns, and we're once again fighting Russians in the snow and urban, and crazy sneaky Asians in the rainforest, to me, they just meshed the last two cods together.
> 
> Could be good, could be bad. Time will tell.



Like the saying goes, just because something is unique, that does not make it useful. I'd rather play something I know has worked in the past. I'm a fan of both 4 and 6, and I can see black ops is going to be similiar, and if it's not, I'll have a problem because I just couldn't play WaW...it just felt weird.


----------



## chimpinatux

I honestly think WAW was only good for the Nazi zombies mode, howevr that made it worth it in its own right!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fuck you guys


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fuck you guys


 




So...Black Ops...looks good.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> So...Black Ops...looks good.



Hell yes it does.  can't wait to see the napalm kill streak.


----------



## Vstro

ittoa666 said:


> Hell yes it does.  can't wait to see the napalm kill streak.



No way... 






really?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I reckon this one looks worth it's salt. Bring on November.


----------



## ittoa666

Vstro said:


> No way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?



That's just my guess as to what one of them will be, seeing as it's partly set in nam. Maybe they
ll have an agent orange airstrike.


----------



## mikernaut

Some of my friends at the studio I worked at are helping out on Black Ops , so they have played the game and seen the assets 1st hand and it sounds like Treyarch has really improved since WaW. 

For me too I was more into the Nazi Zombies minigame then the actual WaW. I hope there will be another reincarnation of it (wink wink) .

As far as the IW vs Treyarch thing, Activision pretty much took care of that rivalry by F**ing over IW and gutting the studio. 

I've always prefered the larger maps and squads of the Battlefield series myself over what COD brings to the table. I never understood why they have the crappy random respawn. Then it just feel like your chasing the enemy around in circles constantly.


----------



## vampiregenocide

mikernaut said:


> Some of my friends at the studio I worked at are helping out on Black Ops , so they have played the game and seen the assets 1st hand and it sounds like Treyarch has really improved since WaW.
> 
> For me too I was more into the Nazi Zombies minigame then the actual WaW. I hope there will be another reincarnation of it (wink wink) .
> 
> As far as the IW vs Treyarch thing, Activision pretty much took care of that rivalry by F**ing over IW and gutting the studio.
> 
> I've always prefered the larger maps and squads of the Battlefield series myself over what COD brings to the table. I never understood why they have the crappy random respawn. Then it just feel like your chasing the enemy around in circles constantly.


 
Random spawn does mess things up a bit in the sense it makes everything too spread out, but it saves spawn killing.


----------



## synrgy

I only ever played the zombie mode of CoD: WaW, and I only got about 2 months of play out of MW2 before it pissed me off to the point where I haven't even touched the game in roughly 4-5 months now.

I think I'm done with the franchise.


----------



## Mexi

why are people even getting all angry over IW vs Treyarch? All of the best developers for IW were fired a few months back and they formed a new company
Fired Infinity Ward Founders Create New Studio With EA - Voodoo Extreme
the talent that made Infinity Ward a worthwhile company is no longer there, so don't expect anything good from that studio again.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

JoshuaLogan said:


> World at War is terrible in comparison. The Treyarch games aren't even close to being as good as the Infinity Ward games...



I agree, World at War was weird, it just didn't play as nicely and I couldn't dominate on it like I could/can on MW/MW2.



Mexi said:


> why are people even getting all angry over IW vs Treyarch? All of the best developers for IW were fired a few months back and they formed a new company
> Fired Infinity Ward Founders Create New Studio With EA - Voodoo Extreme
> the talent that made Infinity Ward a worthwhile company is no longer there, so don't expect anything good from that studio again.



Truth.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Can't wait for the Respawn game, I bet it's going to be great


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Can't wait for the Respawn game, I bet it's going to be great



We'll have to wait and see, wont we Davey Jones 

For some reason I'm the guy who likes all the games everyone else hates.

I play heaps of MW2 but hated WaW


----------



## sentagoda

CrushingAnvil said:


> We'll have to wait and see, wont we Davey Jones
> 
> For some reason I'm the guy who likes all the games everyone else hates.
> 
> I play heaps of MW2 but hated WaW



Everyone hates? 

MW2 is like the most sold game for Ps3 and Xbox 360


----------



## vampiregenocide

Multiplayer reveal trailer!



Got to say, so far it looks really good. New killstreaks, including a camera (you can record games now?) and a fucking RC car! More melee weapons and the maps look great.


----------



## orb451

Agreed, just watched the new MP trailer yesterday and I think the game looks awesome. That camera thing is pretty slick, you can apparently drop it wherever you want and it replaces your HUD in the top left corner, giving you a good view of remote locations. And that RC car? Priceless. I wonder how controllable the detonation is or if it's got a set timer... Be nice to roll up slow behind someone planting or defusing a bomb and let it rip when they've got one second left on the clock...

And explosive tipped crossbows? Fucking win. Looks like Treyarch managed to take a lot of the cool stuff from MW2 an COD4 and incorporate it nicely. Hopefully without all the bugs and bullshit that the others had. MP is all I'm interested in with this game and it looks good so far!


----------



## Vstro

This looks awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## GazPots

Remote cameras. 


Enjoy your utter campfest guys.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> Remote cameras.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your utter campfest guys.


 
True, but if you see a huge camera in front of you, you know to run back the way you came.


----------



## GazPots

And don't get me started on remote controlled cars with bombs on them.


What next?


The boxing glove bazooka from Hot shots?


----------



## ittoa666

After seeing the trailer, I'm pretty discouraged. Looks like they did what I didn't want them to do, which was basically make an MW2 mod. We'll see when it comes out though. I hope they slow the movement speed.


----------



## orb451

GazPots said:


> Remote cameras.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your utter campfest guys.



Meh, I agree they will probably be pretty fucking annoying, but shit, to me at least, it's no worse than that super mario speed running crap and commando-knife-from-fifty-feet shite...

There's always one or two or fifty things in these games that pisses me the fuck off, so long as there's good host migration, no glitches (weapon or map) and no overpowering weapons or perks, I'll be happy.

That and plenty o' map packs...


----------



## wannabguitarist

GazPots said:


> And don't get me started on remote controlled cars with bombs on them.
> 
> 
> What next?
> 
> 
> The boxing glove bazooka from Hot shots?



 

Yea the RC cars are pretty stupid


----------



## ittoa666

orb451 said:


> Meh, I agree they will probably be pretty fucking annoying, but shit, to me at least, it's no worse than that super mario speed running crap and commando-knife-from-fifty-feet shite...
> 
> There's always one or two or fifty things in these games that pisses me the fuck off, so long as there's good host migration, no glitches (weapon or map) and no overpowering weapons or perks, I'll be happy.
> 
> That and plenty o' map packs...



Not mention getting rid of the modders and hackers.


----------



## GazPots

orb451 said:


> Meh, I agree they will probably be pretty fucking annoying, but shit, to me at least, it's no worse than that super mario speed running crap and commando-knife-from-fifty-feet shite...
> 
> There's always one or two or fifty things in these games that pisses me the fuck off, so long as there's good host migration, no glitches (weapon or map) and no overpowering weapons or perks, I'll be happy.
> 
> That and plenty o' map packs...



Im assuming they are still running the perk system in this game?


Anyone know?


----------



## orb451

GazPots said:


> Im assuming they are still running the perk system in this game?
> 
> 
> Anyone know?




I would guess that they are, what perks though, still remains a mystery. And yeah Ittoa666, I agree, hopefully no modder/hacker douches


----------



## GazPots

So after a bit of reading it seems that black ops will be using an improved WAW engine and not the IW 4.0 from MW2.


Having never played WAW i can't say if it was anything like MW2. Anyone able to chime in with their thoughts? Might mean an end to the ridiculous hacking from mw2.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> So after a bit of reading it seems that black ops will be using an improved WAW engine and not the IW 4.0 from MW2.
> 
> 
> Having never played WAW i can't say if it was anything like MW2. Anyone able to chime in with their thoughts? Might mean an end to the ridiculous hacking from mw2.



That's good news to me. The MW2 engine is so buggy and perma-laggy. If you ask me, the WaW engine was more realistic than IW's. They focus on speed and annoyingly fast gameplay, while treyarch focuses more on actual ranged combat. My main reason for loving WaW was the balance. It wasn't just ranodm sprinting 24/7, even if some people tried to do that. Also, guns killed people in WaW without stopping power (which is ridiculous in itself).


----------



## ToniS

So excited for Black Ops. Things that will make it win:

-no more stupid perk combinations (marathon+lightweight etc.)
-no commando
-overall I hope this isn't designed for fucking noobs like MW2
-no overpowered weapons
-better protection from hackers
-I wouldn't mind if they took the whole grenade launcher away, or seriously nerfed it's power.

Don't disappoint us Treyarch!!!


----------



## ivancic1al

wannabguitarist said:


> Yea the RC cars are pretty stupid




Yeah, I agree. Nothing good will come of that.


----------



## ittoa666

tongarr said:


> So excited for Black Ops. Things that will make it win:
> 
> -no more stupid perk combinations (marathon+lightweight etc.)
> -no commando
> -overall I hope this isn't designed for fucking noobs like MW2
> -no overpowered weapons
> -better protection from hackers
> -I wouldn't mind if they took the whole grenade launcher away, or seriously nerfed it's power.
> 
> Don't disappoint us Treyarch!!!



 i'd like a game where kids under 15 can't come in and "pwn" me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> Having never played WAW i can't say if it was anything like MW2. Anyone able to chime in with their thoughts? Might mean an end to the ridiculous hacking from mw2.


 
There were still modders on WAW, but mostly in Nazi Zombies. I didn't see many hackers on MP, though to be honest there were only a couple of days where I saw hackers in MW2.


----------



## orb451

I fucking HATED [email protected] But I'm talking MP as that's the only damned thing I play in any of these games. In [email protected] the animation was a bit goofy (game engine?), the sounds were horrible and yes there were some map glitches when it first came out. People getting out of, or under the map in some cases. Not sure how long it took to fix those things.

Compared with IW, who had the same issues in COD4 and MW2, some of which are still unfixed, at least in MW2 they're not fixed.

Not sure about weapons glitches in [email protected] but I hated that game with a passion so I'm not sure if there were any. Whatever this new black ops has, I hope it's all balanced. Those cameras and even the RC cars don't worry me much. I'm sure there will be ways to deal with them just like dealing with campers in older COD games.


----------



## GazPots

Did WAW have a hardcore mode?


I refuse to play the normal modes with huds and invincible enemies. Fuck that.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Did WAW have a hardcore mode?
> 
> 
> I refuse to play the normal modes with huds and invincible enemies. Fuck that.



It did. I actually had a little fun with it.

Orb- I personally loved waw because it focused more on raw action and not people playing like superhumans, you know? It had gore, cool guns, good levels and everything. The glitches were a bit annoying, but they were patched and easy to deal with. It was just a good game in my eyes. Personal taste also comes into play, as I like more realistic and tactical games like rainbow six.


----------



## Murmel

If CoD:BO doesn't have perks it would be retarded, because that's one of the things that makes CoD what it is nowadays. BUT, I would really like them to include a complete barebones playlist, no attachments, no perks whatsoever.

And now on to the rant. 
I think the customizable killstreaks are retarded, it promotes camping to get those higher ones (AC-130/CG campers anyone?). CoD4 was fucking great with it's 3-5-7 system, the only issue with CoD4 was that no one would shoot the chopper. Not that anyone has a stinger in MW2, other than myself.... (I even played with a guy who didn't know what the fuck a stinger was, he had never checked the launchers because all of them were "nooby"...)
The RC car hopefully won't have a long timer at all.

And guys, I'm not sure if you will be able to plant those cameras in game, I think it's more for recording Machinima and stuff, so you enter the game after it's played and then plant the cameras etc... ofcourse I don't know exactly. Anyway, we can expect sick montages from Black Ops with this new feature.

Hopefully commando is gone, because Treyarch would be god damn retarded if they didn't remove it. I honestly think the noobtubes should go too, I don't care if it makes it less realistic, it's not even remotely realistic as it is and it only causes severe mental damage to most players.
The weapons should also have more recoil. I'd prefer if this was more like CoD4 than MW2 in feel but that's not gonna happen. (The M40A3 was sooooo sweet to use.)

/endrant

I'm excited about the game, but I'm not gonna get all hyped up like I did about MW2. It'll only make me disappointed.


----------



## ittoa666

I bet you used the m40a3 with an acog. That glitched bs was so lame. 

Stopping power needs to go and so does any other perk that changes the gun stats, therefore making them pointless. I think they should just have perks that affect your character and not your weapon or damage.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Murmel said:


> And now on to the rant.
> I think the customizable killstreaks are retarded, it promotes camping to get those higher ones (AC-130/CG campers anyone?). CoD4 was fucking great with it's 3-5-7 system, the only issue with CoD4 was that no one would shoot the chopper. Not that anyone has a stinger in MW2, other than myself.... (I even played with a guy who didn't know what the fuck a stinger was, he had never checked the launchers because all of them were "nooby"...)
> The RC car hopefully won't have a long timer at all.
> 
> And guys, I'm not sure if you will be able to plant those cameras in game, I think it's more for recording Machinima and stuff, so you enter the game after it's played and then plant the cameras etc... ofcourse I don't know exactly. Anyway, we can expect sick montages from Black Ops with this new feature.
> 
> Hopefully commando is gone, because Treyarch would be god damn retarded if they didn't remove it. I honestly think the noobtubes should go too, I don't care if it makes it less realistic, it's not even remotely realistic as it is and it only causes severe mental damage to most players.
> The weapons should also have more recoil. I'd prefer if this was more like CoD4 than MW2 in feel but that's not gonna happen. (The M40A3 was sooooo sweet to use.)
> 
> /endrant
> 
> I'm excited about the game, but I'm not gonna get all hyped up like I did about MW2. It'll only make me disappointed.


 
I agree simple killstreaks were better, the game got too hectic when they added more. 

I think the camera spike is in game, and its used if you're like sniping or perhaps trying to capture the headquarters, you can see someone coming around the corner so you can prepare. I guess it just doubles up as a video tool.

Commando is shit, but the reduced fall damage bit was good. I don't think the noobtubes should go, but they need fine tuning. It seems if you get killed when you fire one, the shell cancels out if you had just shot it. Also, the damage they do is all over the place. Sometimes you hit head on and make a good kill, other times clean kills fail when they shouldn't have. If they fine tune them then it should be fine. I think they should make an explosive damage vest, so it reduces damage from like grenades and noobtubes, but reduces speed a bit, takes damage over time, means you can't carry grenades and also still takes damage from normal caliber weapons.


----------



## Prydogga

Same


CrushingAnvil said:


> We'll have to wait and see, wont we Davey Jones
> 
> For some reason I'm the guy who likes all the games everyone else hates.
> 
> I play heaps of MW2 but hated WaW



Same, bro. Same. Great game.


----------



## GTR0B

Been on a couple of times over the past few days, it turns out I am officially bored of this game. Regardless of not being able to get any kills or not.

But this is a good thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was watching one of the breakdown videos of the multiplayer trailer, and the commentator brought up some interesting things. If you look closely at some of the guns, you can see smiley faces and clan tags on them, so it looks as if you can use personalized weapons.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bump as zombies have sort of been confirmed for Black Ops. A Gamestop employee accidentally let loose that you get 4 maps from WAW. An interview with a Treyarch employee confirmed this, and they said 'there will be WAW zombie maps, but we're not confirming details about that multiplayer aspect' or words to that effect. Leads me to believe this isn't the same zombies had before.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> I was watching one of the breakdown videos of the multiplayer trailer, and the commentator brought up some interesting things. If you look closely at some of the guns, you can see smiley faces and clan tags on them, so it looks as if you can use personalized weapons.



They jacked the tag thing from blacklight on the live arcade.

Blacklight (the tag is the blurry moving thing)-







Damn cod pic won't post. Just watch the multiplayer trailer and you'll see it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think I've seen it in another game anyway to be honest.


----------



## ittoa666

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg_8mPoloBo&annotation_id=annotation_906160&feature=iv

Hopefully this will make the game fun again and not about kill death ratio campfests.

Link is for the wager mode reveal.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

ittoa666 said:


> Hopefully this will make the game fun again and not about kill death ratio campfests.
> 
> Link is for the wager mode reveal.


 

i think the modders with flock to this mode honestly


----------



## Prydogga

If Treyarch can do what seems to be the only thing they trumped IW on (Anti-glitching.modding, general unfairness) this mode should be fun, I'll be glad to play a mode where skill *really* brings you alot of rewards, and the idea of gambling my points seems fun, and the gameplay seems alot less clunky than CoD5, which is good, considering it's the same engine. Count me in, from now on.


----------



## Prydogga

Also: That shotgun looks awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Noticed it said character customization there, wonder how thas going to go.


----------



## heavy7-665

That axe is gonna be fun.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## liamliam666

im sure some of you guys might be familiar with Mr.Seananners. 







for me, im still not sure if the gameplay is going to top Modern Warfare 2. either way im still looking forward to playing these new game modes


----------



## Scar Symmetry

As it currently stands, I'm looking forward to this more than Medal of Honour.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Come to think of it I'm looking forward to Reach more than either of them and I don't even like Halo


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Come to think of it I'm looking forward to Reach more than either of them and I don't even like Halo


 
Never thought I'd hear you say that.


----------



## Murmel

Scar Symmetry said:


> As it currently stands, I'm looking forward to this more than Medal of Honour.


Medal of Honour seriously just looks like a BC2 clone but with a little touch of CoD.
Garbage.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Murmel said:


> Medal of Honour seriously just looks like a BC2 clone but with a little touch of CoD.
> Garbage.


 
Ironically the new MOH game has some of the guys behind it who did BC2.


----------



## Murmel

vampiregenocide said:


> Ironically the new MOH game has some of the guys behind it who did BC2.


Yeah I know, DICE is making it. I actually didn't know that when I saw the trailer, but instantly I thought of BC2.

I remember the good ol' DICE days... A top Swedish developer who's made great games like BF:V and BF2... And after that it just went to total shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bump because I'm looking forward to this game!


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> Yeah I know, DICE is making it. I actually didn't know that when I saw the trailer, but instantly I thought of BC2.
> 
> I remember the good ol' DICE days... A top Swedish developer who's made great games like BF:V and BF2... And after that it just went to total shit.



Yet another comment that I don't agree with from you. Every time I see something about games, it includes you saying that "x game sucks because I worship mw2." Makes me do this . 

Okay. Glad to get that out.

Anyway, this game looks great.


----------



## Murmel

ittoa666 said:


> Yet another comment that I don't agree with from you. Every time I see something about games, it includes you saying that "x game sucks because I worship mw2." Makes me do this .
> 
> Okay. Glad to get that out.
> 
> Anyway, this game looks great.


Alright dude, I'm sorry if I come off like that. Yes I'm a CoD fanboy 
But Call of Duty aside, I don't like anything about Bad Company. They should stick to the original concept and style, which is great fun.
I guess I'm kind of a retard, I don't like Counter Strike, BC or MoH  *(Yes CS was revolutionary as fuck, I still hate the gameplay.)*

But back to CoD... MW2 is broken in many ways, commando for example and the insanely overpowered killstreaks. It's way to noob and camp friendly. Call of Duty 4 is by far my favourite game in the series. It may come off as if I worship MW2, but I don't... Not at all, it's just that the FPS genre is going to total shit right now. All we can do is hope that Black Ops and Reach saves it. And it seems like at least Reach will  I'm very positive about what I've seen from Black Ops too 

Ps. I never even mentioned MW2 or CoD in the post you quoted


----------



## heavy7-665

I actually love BC2's sniping physics over CoD. Bullet drop/compensation makes for much more joy in a good clean kill than hiding behind a wall with only the tip of your head showing but still have the ability to take someone out from across the map with a thermal scope.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Murmel said:


> Alright dude, I'm sorry if I come off like that. Yes I'm a CoD fanboy
> But Call of Duty aside, I don't like anything about Bad Company. They should stick to the original concept and style, which is great fun.
> I guess I'm kind of a retard, I don't like Counter Strike, BC or MoH  *(Yes CS was revolutionary as fuck, I still hate the gameplay.)*
> 
> But back to CoD... MW2 is broken in many ways, commando for example and the insanely overpowered killstreaks. It's way to noob and camp friendly. Call of Duty 4 is by far my favourite game in the series. It may come off as if I worship MW2, but I don't... Not at all, it's just that the FPS genre is going to total shit right now. All we can do is hope that Black Ops and Reach saves it. And it seems like at least Reach will  I'm very positive about what I've seen from Black Ops too
> 
> Ps. I never even mentioned MW2 or CoD in the post you quoted


 
I didn't like BC2, massively overrated.

But MOH was the original series made by the guys who went on to make Infinity Ward, hence Call Of Duty was very similar in a lot of ways. Worth giving it a chance, though I have heard the MOH beta was meh.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

So I think some kind of mod' has stripped me of my ability to submit posts over at the Call Of Duty forums  Some of You should join up so it isn't just me telling 15 year olds to re-learn English.


----------



## ittoa666

I got banned off of the infinity ward forums for life by saying that I'd take a shit on Robert Bowling's chest.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> I got banned off of the infinity ward forums for life by saying that I'd take a shit on Robert Bowling's chest.



Ultra-Win.

According to a dude who does commentaries on youtube (there are about 500 of them now ) Infinity Ward are a bunch of money swindling Jews


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ultra-Win.
> 
> According to a dude who does commentaries on youtube (there are about 500 of them now ) Infinity Ward are a bunch of money swindling Jews



Doesn't surprise me in the least (the money swindling part). I really have grown to hate IW, along with activision. The only ones I trust are treyarch. They seem to have the general spirit of games intact in black ops, which is fun.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least (the money swindling part). I really have grown to hate IW, along with activision. The only ones I trust are treyarch. They seem to have the general spirit of games intact in black ops, which is fun.


----------



## Murmel

CrushingAnvil said:


> According to a dude who does commentaries on youtube (there are about 500 of them now )


More like tens of thousands, everyone and their mother is doing it right now... 
Oh well, I really only watch SeaNanners, Hutch and Tejb. And I never watch the video if it's CoD, then I just listen to what they have to say.
Hutch and SeaNanners are particulary interesting because they actually talk about interesting topics every now and then. Tejb is pretty much just trying to make himself understood half the time


----------



## Prydogga

I think the MOH singleplayer might be good, because it's one studio, but the multiplayer runs on the same engine as BC2 and is developed by DICE, so it's like two games, MOH and mini BC2, basically, I hate that engine, and it will suck to me.


----------



## dumbledore

Haven't seen anyone post the finer confirmed details, so I thought i'd share  

*
Perk 1*
*Lightweight* - Move Faster 
*Scavenger* - Pick up ammo from fallen enemies. Replenish lethal grenades. 
*Ghost* - Undetectable by the Spy Plane and the Blackbird.
*Flak Jacket* - Reduces explosive damage.
*Hardline* - Killstreaks require 1 less kill.

*Perk 2
Hardened *- Bullets penetrate better.
*Scout *- Hold breath longer.
*Steady Aim* - Increased hip-fire accuracy.
*Sleight of Hand* - Faster reloads.
*Warlord* - Equip two attachments to your primary weapon.

*Perk 3
Marathon* - Longer sprint.
*Ninja *- Silent movement.
*Second Chance* - Pull out your pistol before dying.
*Hacker* - Ability to detect enemy equipment and explosives.
*Tactical Mask* - Reduces the effect of flash and concussion grenades.




*Killstreaks
*
3 &#8211; Spy Plane
3 &#8211; RC-XD 
4 &#8211; Counter Spy Plane
4 &#8211; SAM Turret
5 &#8211; Care Package
5 &#8211; Napalm Strike
6 &#8211; Sentry Gun
6 &#8211; Mortar Team
7 &#8211; Attack Helicopter
7 &#8211; Valkyrie Rockets
8 &#8211; Blackbird
8 &#8211; Rolling Thunder
9 - Chopper Gunner
11 &#8211; Attack Dogs
11 - Gunship

*Weapons*

*Primary Weapons

**Assault Rifles
*M16
Enfield
M14
FAMAS
Galil
AUG
FAL
AK-47
G11

*Submachine Guns
*MP5K
MAC-11
AK-74u
Skorpion
Uzi
Spectre M4
MPL
PM-63

*Light Machine Guns
*RPK
M60
HK21
Death Machine

*Sniper Rifles
*L96A1
Dragunov
WA2000
Shotguns
SPAS
KS-23
Stakeout
HS-10
Olympia

*Secondary Weapons
*Pistols
M1911
Python
Makarov
ASP
CZ75

*Launchers
*RPG-7
China Lake
M72 LAW
Grim Reaper

*Other
*Crossbow
Ballistic Knife

*Attachments
*Extended Magazines
Dual Mag
ACOG Scope
Red Dot Sight
Reflex
Masterkey Shotgun
Flamethrower
Infrared Scope
Grenade Launcher
Suppressor
Swarovski Scope
Snub Nose
Flashlight
Dual Wield
Speed Reloader (Python only)
Rapid Fire 
Upgraded Iron Sights

*Alternate Ammo Types
*Dragon's Breath
Explosive Bolts

*Equipment
*Jammer
Motion Sensor
Tactical Insertion
C4
Claymore
Camera Spike

*Tactical Grenades
*Willy Pete
Nova Gas
Flashbang
Concussion
Decoy

*Lethal Grenades
*M67
Semtex
Tomahawk


*Gun Camos*
Dusty
Ice
Red
Olive
Nevada
Sahara
ERDL
Tiger
Berlin
Warsaw
Siberia
Yukon
Woodland
Flora


----------



## GazPots

Haha, Bling and Cold bloodied with the ability to Marathon?



No thanks. Sprinters were annoying enough before without having them being invisible to radar aswell as packing silenced guns with noob toobs.



Although it seems everyone is visible to the killstreaks now?


----------



## Freestyler8

I was contemplating getting this game but I spotted 2 words up there that mean I won't - Attack Dogs.

Fucking shite idea. Was in World at War, will be in Black Ops.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Freestyler8 said:


> I was contemplating getting this game but I spotted 2 words up there that mean I won't - Attack Dogs.
> 
> Fucking shite idea. Was in World at War, will be in Black Ops.



I'd rather Attack Dogs than Air Strikes.


----------



## orb451

I can't believe they're keeping Testicle Insertion... Combine that with the new wagering game modes in Free For All where I used to 0WN and you've got another recipe for boosters and dickheads to thrive like the bacterial infection that they are.

I heard a Beta annoucement might be coming in October, hope it does and hope it reveals any glitches/problems.


----------



## josh pelican

Well, I'm stoked as fuck.


----------



## GazPots

No nuke though which is good i suppose.................


----------



## orb451

Yeah no nukes is good nukes... my name's Gary Gu'nuke...


----------



## dumbledore

Freestyler8 said:


> I was contemplating getting this game but I spotted 2 words up there that mean I won't - Attack Dogs.
> 
> Fucking shite idea. Was in World at War, will be in Black Ops.



To be fair, atleast with the attack dogs, regardless of how irritating they used to be, you always had the chance to knife them, unless they cheekily came from behind!




orb451 said:


> I heard a Beta annoucement might be coming in October, hope it does and hope it reveals any glitches/problems.



Got some bad news for you. 
News: Activision 'not planning' Black Ops beta - ComputerAndVideoGames.com
Have a gander at that  



On the upside though - *no commando!*


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I just pre-ordered it today. I'll be scoring it for about 125 bones including the cost of pre-ordering it.. Hardened edition was going to set me back about 185 so decided....naaah!


----------



## orb451

dumbledore said:


> Got some bad news for you.
> News: Activision 'not planning' Black Ops beta - ComputerAndVideoGames.com
> Have a gander at that
> 
> 
> 
> On the upside though - *no commando!*



Thanks man, nice find. That definitely sucks though  So far, to me anyway, it breaks down like this:

Pro's:

Weapons - looks like there's a good variety. I could see *some* of them turning into a 14 year olds' wet dream as far as cheap and noobish kills are concerned. Hopefully there's *some* degree of balance

Perks - look good for the most part and yes, no commando is a major plus

Graphics - look fine to me

Maps - look good as well, and Treyarch generally do more map packs than IW ever did.

Con's:

Weapons - possibility for a LOT of noob-toobish lameness, between the actual noob tube, the ballistic knife and crossbow with exploding bolts... 

Perks - They kept Tactical (testicle) Insertion. Why??? It turns otherwise decent games into a boost fest. Hope they've balanced it better than IW.

Beta - If what's linked above turns out to be true, no public beta is a step in the WRONG direction


The only other thing I hope for, is that they keep the sounds (generally speaking) from COD4 and MW2. [email protected]'s sounds were fucking lame as hell. I play with headphones and at least 80% of my kills come from being able to accurately hear where the opponents are. With [email protected] that was a joke because it always sounded like itty bitty footsteps running Super Mario style everywhere. It was awful. COD4 and MW2 both had good sound in this respect, hope Treyarch doesn't fuck this up.


----------



## dumbledore

Orb451, I'm surprised you left the customization off of the pro's part! Oh, and the theatre mode also! 
Going to be 2 key parts to game for some people I reckon, especially theatre mode!


----------



## orb451

Well the smiley face red-dot type stuff is cool, and I guess face paint or camo on your character or character's face are cool, but that kind of thing doesn't matter much to me. I'm the guy that unlocks all that custom camo and never uses it... 

As for theatre mode, that's where you can go in and spectate games right? Sort of like PGR did a while back with racing? I could see that being kind of neat, but probably something I wouldn't use on a regular basis.

All I want is a good MP experience overall so if the stuff above adds to that, great, and if not, I just hope it doesn't take away from some other area of the game.


----------



## dumbledore

Well, from what I can gather, it's going to be abit similar to Halo 3's theatre mode (if you ever played halo ?) whereby, it'll temporarily save matches you've played, then after x amount of games, it'll delete it unless you save it to your HDD. Good way to build up montages if you're that sort of youtube guy. For me, it'd be more of a "that's a sick/flukey kill" *saves*. With the customization, well, I like the concept! Although it's not a necessity, it's a change to add abit more dazzle I guess.


----------



## Murmel

I've watched Hutch's more recent videos, and he said that the submachineguns had INSANE recoil compared to the other guns.

It will be interesting to try it out for myself though, SMGs are by far my favourite weapon type tied with snipers.


----------



## orb451

Murmel said:


> IIt will be interesting to try it out for myself though, SMGs are by far my favourite weapon type tied with snipers.



This. I heard they redid the MP5, made it more like COD4's instead of the watered down MW2 version. I'm a huge SMG fan, so hopefully with a silencer the recoil and muzzle lift won't be out of control.

As for the theatre mode, that's cool that you can save the matches but yeah, definitely sounds like something a YT'er is going to love or for those one-in-a-million type games/kills we all have once in a while.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Have kill cams been confirmed? Don't want to go back to not having those, have got used to them now and it's always awesome when you get a sweet kill!

I was saying to my brother I don't know why in MW2 the kill cam doesn't follow the bullet like it does for launchers? That would be much cooler IMO, much more like VATS which is awesome.


----------



## Murmel

orb451 said:


> This. I heard they redid the MP5, made it more like COD4's instead of the watered down MW2 version. I'm a huge SMG fan, so hopefully with a silencer the recoil and muzzle lift won't be out of control.
> 
> As for the theatre mode, that's cool that you can save the matches but yeah, definitely sounds like something a YT'er is going to love or for those one-in-a-million type games/kills we all have once in a while.


Aye, the CoD4 MP5 is probably in the top 5 of my favourite CoD guns.
Hell, I'll just make a list right now 

1. M40A3
2. CoD4 AK-47
3. UMP
4. CoD4 MP5
5. Can't decide...


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> Have kill cams been confirmed? Don't want to go back to not having those, have got used to them now and it's always awesome when you get a sweet kill!
> 
> I was saying to my brother I don't know why in MW2 the kill cam doesn't follow the bullet like it does for launchers? That would be much cooler IMO, much more like VATS which is awesome.



Yar it would. It'd be sweet if you got a super slo-mo of the bullet leaving the gun and going across the map (or through whatever materials it passes through, including other players) before hitting the target.

Probably cost too much in processing overhead though... I dunno


----------



## dumbledore

Scar Symmetry said:


> Have kill cams been confirmed? Don't want to go back to not having those, have got used to them now and it's always awesome when you get a sweet kill!
> 
> I was saying to my brother I don't know why in MW2 the kill cam doesn't follow the bullet like it does for launchers? That would be much cooler IMO, much more like VATS which is awesome.



Game Winningl Killcams have been confirmed, here's a snippet from one of the videos that some guy on youtube took out.

That's what I've seen anyway, there could be more floating around

Standard killcam? I would assume so.


----------



## orb451

Murmel said:


> Aye, the CoD4 MP5 is probably in the top 5 of my favourite CoD guns.
> Hell, I'll just make a list right now
> 
> 1. M40A3
> 2. CoD4 AK-47
> 3. UMP
> 4. CoD4 MP5
> 5. Can't decide...



Well in COD4 I ran with the following:

MP5

That's it. Every map, every gametype, everytime, it was THE weapon of choice for me. I wouldn't even bother with the pistol if I ran out of ammo. And only on the verge of 25+ kill streaks would I willingly switch to picking up another weapon.

In MW2 though:

P90
ACR

That's it. Except this time I had silencers on full time. No red dot, no bling, no camo. It was one or the other depending on the map, but I did pick up more weapons on occasion, more than I did in COD4, just never used them as my "go to".


----------



## dumbledore

orb451 said:


> Well in COD4 I ran with the following:
> In MW2 though:
> 
> P90
> ACR
> 
> That's it. Except this time I had silencers on full time. No red dot, no bling, no camo. It was one or the other depending on the map, but I did pick up more weapons on occasion, more than I did in COD4, just never used them as my "go to".



Surprised you never used the Tar-21 in all honesty.
I got on real well with that, used it for everything. Was proper good on S&D too.


----------



## orb451

dumbledore said:


> Surprised you never used the Tar-21 in all honesty.
> I got on real well with that, used it for everything. Was proper good on S&D too.



I tried it but I don't know if it's the recoil or what but I just didn't feel comfortable with it. That and the first Red Dot you unlock with it sucks so I stuck with the ACR's iron sights and was happy


----------



## GazPots

The fact your character shouts words when you reload everytime annoys me greatly. What a useless feature to have.


Sure in MW2 only your teammates and enemies heard it but why let yourself hear it? 


I already know i'm reloading.


----------



## Murmel

From Hutch's twitter: Confirmed, SoH Pro doesn't affect snipers in Black Ops. Translation, back to CoD4 style quickscoping, if you want to go down that road


----------



## dumbledore

orb451 said:


> I tried it but I don't know if it's the recoil or what but I just didn't feel comfortable with it. That and the first Red Dot you unlock with it sucks so I stuck with the ACR's iron sights and was happy



Yeah I hated the red dot on it too, I just stuck with the iron sights on it.
Didn't really get on with the ACR, no idea why. Just didn't "feel it".


----------



## alexander12014

Murmel said:


> From Hutch's twitter: Confirmed, SoH Pro doesn't affect snipers in Black Ops. Translation, back to CoD4 style quickscoping, if you want to go down that road


 
i quickscoped with scavenger anyway


----------



## Murmel

alexander12014 said:


> i quickscoped with scavenger anyway


I always used SoH Pro because using anything else is just stupid because of the insane disadvantage you get without it.
But I think it could work in Black Ops as you don't die from 2 fucking bullets anymore. I really liked the quickscoping in CoD4.


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> I really liked the quickscoping in CoD4.









We just can't agree on videogames.


----------



## Murmel

What is not to like about it..?
I guess you're one of them who hates quickscopers?


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> What is not to like about it..?
> I guess you're one of them who hates quickscopers?



Pretty much. I never get killed by them, but it annoys me to all hell when I see people doing it. My way of thinking on the topic is, people don't run around with sniper rifles in real life. They sit back and wait for the perfect shot. I know you can do some crazy things in cod (I've been playing since 2), but quickscoping is too much for me. Remember, a sniper rifle isn't a shotgun.


----------



## Murmel

ittoa666 said:


> Pretty much. I never get killed by them, but it annoys me to all hell when I see people doing it. My way of thinking on the topic is, people don't run around with sniper rifles in real life. They sit back and wait for the perfect shot. I know you can do some crazy things in cod (I've been playing since 2), but quickscoping is too much for me. Remember, a sniper rifle isn't a shotgun.


Well, yes it is annoying when everyone is doing it. But I don't really care anymore because I've learned how to do it and I'm pretty proficient with a sniper now. And a good sniper knows when to quickscope and when to not, most of my shots aren't quickscopes even if I pretty much never keep my scope up for more than 2 seconds.

What annoys the living shit out of me are snipers that just sit with their scopes up and pretty much never move. I don't care if it's realistic. Almost nothing in CoD is realistic, if you want realism, then I'd say you go play Operation Flashpoint or something...

Personally, I started quickscoping because I wanted to push the limits. It's too easy for me just pulling out an AK or something.


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> Well, yes it is annoying when everyone is doing it. But I don't really care anymore because I've learned how to do it and I'm pretty proficient with a sniper now. And a good sniper knows when to quickscope and when to not, most of my shots aren't quickscopes even if I pretty much never keep my scope up for more than 2 seconds.
> 
> What annoys the living shit out of me are snipers that just sit with their scopes up and pretty much never move. I don't care if it's realistic. Almost nothing in CoD is realistic, if you want realism, then I'd say you go play Operation Flashpoint or something...



I guess it all comes down to whatever you enjoy doing. I personally love to play tactically, moving around slowly and carefully, kinda like rainbow six vegas. At least you're not trying to tell me how running around with lightweight and a tac knife is good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Any of the bandwagon ways of getting kills are bullshit IMO.

They're all 'shortcuts' to playing the game the way it was meant to be played.

It's like good Christians and bad Christians, the bad ones gives the good ones a bad name by interpreting it in the wrong way and defending doing so because it's 'fair game'.


----------



## Murmel

ittoa666 said:


> I guess it all comes down to whatever you enjoy doing. I personally love to play tactically, moving around slowly and carefully, kinda like rainbow six vegas. At least you're not trying to tell me how running around with lightweight and a tac knife is good.


Oh God how I hate Marathon+LW+CMD...
At first I was like, hey this is kinda cool. Then it all just went waaaaaaay too far.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Any of the bandwagon ways of getting kills are bullshit IMO.
> 
> They're all 'shortcuts' to playing the game the way it was meant to be played.
> 
> It's like good Christians and bad Christians, the bad ones gives the good ones a bad name by interpreting it in the wrong way and defending doing so because it's 'fair game'.



Pretty much. Then that trickles down to other games, like sniping did from mw2 to bad company 2. Playing online these days is like playing against an army of clones.


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> Oh God how I hate Marathon+LW+CMD...
> At first I was like, hey this is kinda cool. Then it all just went waaaaaaay too far.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

So, as a desparate attempt to keep this thread rollin':

I got a kill today that was made of utter godwin.

What happened was, I was on 'Crash' on MW2, setup was basically Intervention...or M82, I'm not sure, .44 Magnum akimbo. I was up in that building that is good for sniping (not the one that is the highest point you can be in the map), looking down the kind of dirt road with the toyato hilux. I see movement near the sign/barrel so I switch to my Akimbo Magnum, line him up and just fire both guns a couple of times, on the last shot I get a 200 point headshot.

FUCK.

YES.

I love that game sometimes.


----------



## meisterjager

I think I need to start putting some more time in on the Xbox - I played MW2 online for about 20 minutes last night (got frustrated with getting booted from matches cos I don't have the latest map pack(s)), but ended up killing about 2 hours on the campaign - it's so good.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

meisterjager said:


> I think I need to start putting some more time in on the Xbox - I played MW2 online for about 20 minutes last night (got frustrated with getting booted from matches cos I don't have the latest map pack(s)), but ended up killing about 2 hours on the campaign - it's so good.



I like that Wolverines mission (I don't know if that's the full name), I just hang out on the roof of Burger Town (lulz Burger King replacement) with an Intervention and go hard  The Intervention also sounds a lot moar sehks in campaign


----------



## meisterjager

Yeah, I like that one too! I love picking off the Russians through their smoke with the thermal scope'd rifle. 

One level I hate (and got up to and made me bail on playing) Is the Gulag mission. Fuck that mission in it's ass. When you hit the showers it's just TOO hard, even on hardened. Favela is ridiculously hard too, died a good few times on that one last night, but not as much as usual


----------



## CrushingAnvil

meisterjager said:


> Yeah, I like that one too! I love picking off the Russians through their smoke with the thermal scope'd rifle.
> 
> One level I hate (and got up to and made me bail on playing) Is the Gulag mission. Fuck that mission in it's ass. When you hit the showers it's just TOO hard, even on hardened. Favela is ridiculously hard too, died a good few times on that one last night, but not as much as usual



I personally don't play at such a high difficulty, so major kudos to you, but I definitely can imagine how hard they are, and I think I've done them at least once on Veteran (or tried)


----------



## meisterjager

When I first get the games I run through them on the normal setting, otherwise it's like getting into a good film and rewinding it back 5 minutes every now and then 

The replayability comes when you go back to the beginning and go up a difficulty level - and also gives you more.. uh.. xbox achievement point thingies.. haha! I've managed the first few missions on Veteran but that's as far as I got, I don't find it enjoyable when it's that hard - it's like they made it that hard to piss you off cos you're a cocky fucker


----------



## vampiregenocide

I finished the game on veteran a while ago, man that shit was hard.  Not as insane as I imagined though, you just have to basically stay in cover 90% of the time.


----------



## GazPots

Cod 4's Veteran campaign was so much harder than MW2's.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> I finished the game on veteran a while ago, man that shit was hard.  Not as insane as I imagined though, you just have to basically stay in cover 90% of the time.



Yeah, that annoys me. I wish MW & MWII had Create-A-Class in campaign like Rainbow Six Vegas/2 has. That would be so metal.


----------



## MrMcSick

COD2 was a pain on vet. I think World at War was the worst on Vet due to not being able to stop for more than 3 seconds or you would get spammed with 124124 grenades. Heart of the reich took forever. I was screaming at my tv lol. Only thing that gave me trouble on first MW was the 2 vet boards with timers on them. I like to take my good old time but those boards I had to push or run out of time. MW2 was pretty easy except for acouple parts.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MrMcSick said:


> COD2 was a pain on vet. I think World at War was the worst on Vet due to not being able to stop for more than 3 seconds or you would get spammed with 124124 grenades. Heart of the reich took forever. I was screaming at my tv lol. Only thing that gave me trouble on first MW was the 2 vet boards with timers on them. I like to take my good old time but those boards I had to push or run out of time. MW2 was pretty easy except for acouple parts.



Yeah man, I hated 'No Russian!' No matter what, I seem to always die when I think I've completed the mission.


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> Cod 4's Veteran campaign was so much harder than MW2's.



Damn right, I finished all of Spec Ops and Campaign on Veteran with ease, the 2nd Ghillies mission probably took me the length of the MW2 campgain to beat, and the 2nd last mission, where you have to get to the missile or whatever in a few minutes is so god damn hard, I finally got it but it glitched and wouldn't open the door I needed and the timer ran out, could never beat it after.


----------



## GazPots

To this day i STILL get owned on the sniper at the ferris wheel mission and the last bonus mission on the 747.


I've tried for weeks on end to get past them but the rush factor gets me killed trying to get there on time.


----------



## ittoa666

Ghillies in the mist 2 is the bane of my existence. I never beat it on veteran, making it one of the few things I've never beaten.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I thought I'd bamp this thread, keep it alive.

New videos up:







 I need to sort out a PS3 QUICK snap...sharp?....What is that phrase again?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

No love for BO, guise!?


----------



## GazPots

Nah, i think i'd only buy Black Ops for the zombie mode.


To be honest though, I think i'm now at the official "Don't Give A Shit About Online Shooters" stage of my life now.


Nothing to be gained from them apart from agro and a broken tv. 


Call that a lesson learned from MW2.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

GazPots said:


> Nah, i think i'd only buy Black Ops for the zombie mode.
> 
> 
> To be honest though, I think i'm now at the official "Don't Give A Shit About Online Shooters" stage of my life now.
> 
> 
> Nothing to be gained from them apart from agro and a broken tv.
> 
> 
> Call that a lesson learned from MW2.



You broke Your television? Holy fuck


----------



## GazPots

Not me personally, but i know someone who did. 

I just shout and swear a lot while on mute.


----------



## orb451

Played BlackOps last night with some friends. Did it via System Link, not XBox Live.

I don't have a lot of experience with [email protected], but did play it a little bit. My impression is that it's kinda like a combination of [email protected] and what MW2 *should* have been. The character animation seems a bit skittish and frenetic at times. Weapons seem pretty good (SMGs & Assault Rifles). No more quick scoping for snipers. Spawn system still seems a little bit borked, maybe a hair better than MW2 which isn't saying much.

Perks seem fine, nothing jumped out at us as overpowering. One cool bit of kit is the decoy grenade. You throw it and it sounds like gunfire going off randomly. Could prove useful for creating a diversion or distracting enemies.

Maps were very good, a lot of BIG fucking maps. Tons of hiding places, lots of different routes to take, etc. Can't comment on map rotation, host migration or match making unfortunately.

Lastly was the customization, a SHIT ton of options for face paint and character customization. Looks like they put a lot of effort into it. To me it's kinda "meh" though. I've never been one to put on different camos and stuff on my weapons so goofy face paint etc doesn't do much for me. But I can see the 12 year olds wetting their pants in excitement over stuff like grim reaper facepaint and so on.

So overall, MP seems pretty good thus far. Can't comment on the single player campaign. I'll probably get another bit of gametime with my friends sometime this week and will report back with more.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Xbox360Achievements.org - CoD: Black Ops Zombies Just Got Even Weirder


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Now Playing :: Now Playing: CoD: Black Ops


----------



## red1010

vampiregenocide said:


> Xbox360Achievements.org - CoD: Black Ops Zombies Just Got Even Weirder


My heart just fucking dropped! I am now SO pumped for this. Pre-ordered a while ago. Now the debate for me is should I get it for xbox or ps3. I have more friends on xbox but I like the way it feels more so on the ps3. What do?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

red1010 said:


> My heart just fucking dropped! I am now SO pumped for this. Pre-ordered a while ago. Now the debate for me is should I get it for xbox or ps3. I have more friends on xbox but I like the way it feels more so on the ps3. What do?



Dropped? That's normally synonymous with brutal disappointment 

If it feels better on PS3, get it - and add the PS3 dwellers from here, myself included


----------



## Philligan

GazPots said:


> Nah, i think i'd only buy Black Ops for the zombie mode.



Just because I'm a pretty big Zombies fanboy...

I pre-ordered Blops way back in the day, before the Hardened/Prestige editions were announced. I got bummed once I found out that the H/P editions come with revamped Nazi Zombies maps (EDIT: just in case anyone hasn't heard: better graphics/speed, talking characters, and Cold War era guns ), because the Hardened pre-orders are sold out and my city may not be getting any  (I've got a friend who works at EB Games who can hopefully set one aside for me, but it's not looking good). 

Anyway, after that yarn, I've looked into things, and it looks like if you get the regular Blops you can still download the four revamped Nazi Zombies maps for 15 bucks, and Blops itself comes with one new Zombies map, with more to come, I'm assuming.

Can anyone confirm this? I'm pretty sure that's right, but if it's not, I want to know so I can bust my ass to get a hold of a Hardened edition haha.


----------



## Prydogga

NOOOOOO the zombies videos are already down!


----------



## Philligan

Prydogga said:


> NOOOOOO the zombies videos are already down!



On the upside, in five days, you'll be able to play em in person


----------



## Prydogga

Indeed, I'm watching some multiplayer gameplay at the moment, and it's not looking too bad, alot less clunky than WaW was. Also, people are going to whore the MP5 now that it's more accurate and still powerful, plus I saw the freakin' Druganov is back!


----------



## Philligan

Prydogga said:


> Indeed, I'm watching some multiplayer gameplay at the moment, and it's not looking too bad, alot less clunky than WaW was. Also, people are going to whore the MP5 now that it's more accurate and still powerful, plus I saw the freakin' Druganov is back!



True that, man. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I feel good about this. As annoying as most of the things in MW2 mp were, Treyarch straight up addressed the big ones (commando, overpowered killstreaks, running and knifing, etc), and I always thought WaW online was way more even/fair/less frustrating, just with shitty guns  I'm hoping Blops will be the best of both worlds, with less of the downsides.

I'm really pumped for the saved replays of matches, so you can save any ridiculous kills, and the campaign actually looks really sick - apparently it's got a legitimate, in-depth story line, with some potential for suspense  The trailer seems to back that up, too. Here's hoping


----------



## Prydogga

Tanks and ridiculously large maps were just horrible, along with plastic guns.

I still don't understand all the hate MW2 got, I still play it, and I very rarely get frustrated.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Indeed, I'm watching some multiplayer gameplay at the moment, and it's not looking too bad, alot less clunky than WaW was. Also, people are going to whore the MP5 now that it's more accurate and still powerful, plus I saw the freakin' Druganov is back!



And also I think You can make every single gun gold at prestige level 14. 

Looking forward to using the MP5, not going to lie...but I'm looking forward to using almost every gun, even the WA2000 which I was using daily on MW2.

I echo Your sentiments about MW2, I never understood the hate


----------



## Prydogga

I'm worried about how much they're nerfing snipers, making it harder to quickscope and noscope.  

I love going on some intervention whoring. Can't stand the WA2000


----------



## meisterjager

Honestly.. this thread is 9 pages my end? Wasn't MWII sat at around 100 pages a week before release last year?!

I guess the people of ss.org are about as excited about this one as I am then...

I'll only pick this up if Asda are selling it at midnight for £25 again methinks.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MW2 was mega hyped, and disappointing. I guess a lot of that crowd aren't getting their hopes up for BO too much, me included, though I do reckon it looks good.

MW2 was too busy, they added too much and it just got dull after a while.


----------



## Philligan

CrushingAnvil said:


> I echo Your sentiments about MW2, I never understood the hate



Yeah, if I come across like I hate it, I actually don't; I still play it basically every day haha. It's been getting pretty frustrating lately, though, I'm guessing because people are getting bored and start noob tubing with One Man Army and whatnot. 

Also, the rock glitch in Fuel makes me really angry haha.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> MW2 was mega hyped, and disappointing. I guess a lot of that crowd aren't getting their hopes up for BO too much, me included, though I do reckon it looks good.
> 
> MW2 was too busy, they added too much and it just got dull after a while.



Nah, I think it's more along the lines of "Well MW2 was different and pretty decent for a long time, but BO looks like rehashed MW2."  That's my take on it pretty much, just looks like more of the same with the new $70 tag.  If I wanted to pay for the same game with more content, make it $20 and charge the DLC price for it, don't try to pass it off as a new title when it really isn't.  I liked MW2 a lot, but not enough to buy the same game twice. I MIGHT pick this up when it's $20-30, but for $70 I'll pass.


----------



## mhickman2

I love MW2. I thought it was 10 times better than MW. The noob tube stuff is pretty out of control but the maps are big enough where it doesn't dictate the matches. MW was full of glitches. Not to mention the infamous lag switchers. I'm going to have to play BOs before I buy it, but it does appear to be MW2 1/2.


----------



## ittoa666

mhickman2 said:


> I love MW2. I thought it was 10 times better than MW. The noob tube stuff is pretty out of control but the maps are big enough where it doesn't dictate the matches. MW was full of glitches. Not to mention the infamous lag switchers. I'm going to have to play BOs before I buy it, but it does appear to be MW2 1/2.



Children and hackers ruined the game, along with mlg douchebags who think they're hot shit.


----------



## spattergrind

The game had me at:
Exploding crossbows
Shooting knives
and RC-car bomb

STOKED!


----------



## Guitarman700

Picking this up day one, pretty much anything with exploding crossbows is a must buy for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Nah, I think it's more along the lines of "Well MW2 was different and pretty decent for a long time, but BO looks like rehashed MW2."  That's my take on it pretty much, just looks like more of the same with the new $70 tag.  If I wanted to pay for the same game with more content, make it $20 and charge the DLC price for it, don't try to pass it off as a new title when it really isn't.  I liked MW2 a lot, but not enough to buy the same game twice. I MIGHT pick this up when it's $20-30, but for $70 I'll pass.


 
Ranking system is completely different, new gametypes and increased customization options, new interesting weapons, zombies etc. Its pretty different to mw2 imo.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HighGain510 said:


> Nah, I think it's more along the lines of "Well MW2 was different and pretty decent for a long time, but BO looks like rehashed MW2."  That's my take on it pretty much, just looks like more of the same with the new $70 tag.  If I wanted to pay for the same game with more content, make it $20 and charge the DLC price for it, don't try to pass it off as a new title when it really isn't.  I liked MW2 a lot, but not enough to buy the same game twice. I MIGHT pick this up when it's $20-30, but for $70 I'll pass.



To me it looks like it's a cross between WaW and what MW2 should have been.



I'm not trying to be a smart arse but You should play it, my boy


----------



## gui94

I pre-ordered yesterday from Amazon. It says it arrives my home 8th November but the game only comes out at 9th


----------



## Ibanezsam4

ittoa666 said:


> Children and hackers ruined the game, along with mlg douchebags who think they're hot shit.



thats pretty much the reason i stopped playing the game. i was pretty good at the multi-player (granted not nearly as good as some members on this board) but i could hold my own fairly well... then the hackers and tubers and mlg guys made the game a living hell


----------



## highlordmugfug

I don't have any of the newest gen systems so I probably won't get to play this. I just wanted to add this.


----------



## MFB




----------



## Prydogga

Ibanezsam4 said:


> thats pretty much the reason i stopped playing the game. i was pretty good at the multi-player (granted not nearly as good as some members on this board) but i could hold my own fairly well... then the hackers and tubers and mlg guys made the game a living hell



I have to admit, a couple of weeks ago, knowing that Black Ops was coming out, I got into a friends 10th lobby, and some of the shit it gives you is pretty awesome, it's *completely* unfair, but it's awesome. 

Red laser coming from your gun (Like when you have night vision on.)
All perks are super pro (1 shot kill stopping power, PERFECT steady aim, auto reload etc.)
A list of other shit it does, now I realize some of the bulllshit ways I was getting killed, but that one day I had those mods, it was actually really fun.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

gui94 said:


> I pre-ordered yesterday from Amazon. It says it arrives my home 8th November but the game only comes out at 9th



That's usually how it is 

Congrats


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


> I have to admit, a couple of weeks ago, knowing that Black Ops was coming out, I got into a friends 10th lobby, and some of the shit it gives you is pretty awesome, it's *completely* unfair, but it's awesome.
> 
> Red laser coming from your gun (Like when you have night vision on.)
> All perks are super pro (1 shot kill stopping power, PERFECT steady aim, auto reload etc.)
> A list of other shit it does, now I realize some of the bulllshit ways I was getting killed, but that one day I had those mods, it was actually really fun.


 
So basically if you get 10th prestige they make you into an unstoppable killing machine?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> So basically if you get 10th prestige they make you into an unstoppable killing machine?



Well...I don't see what good it would do me



Joking.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> Ranking system is completely different, new gametypes and increased customization options, new interesting weapons, zombies etc. Its pretty different to mw2 imo.



That doesn't change what it LOOKS like though.  That's what I was saying... as far as actual gameplay goes, it does look like rehashed MW2. New modes and a few different weapons =/= "new" game.  Like I said, I'd still like to play it, just not going to be buying it at the new price as I'm not as excited for this as I was for MW2.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HighGain510 said:


> That doesn't change what it LOOKS like though.  That's what I was saying... as far as actual gameplay goes, it does look like rehashed MW2. New modes and a few different weapons =/= "new" game.  Like I said, I'd still like to play it, just not going to be buying it at the new price as I'm not as excited for this as I was for MW2.



Fair enough.  Are You talking about in-game physics?


----------



## alexander12014

Prydogga said:


> Red laser coming from your gun (Like when you have night vision on.)
> All perks are super pro (1 shot kill stopping power, PERFECT steady aim, auto reload etc.)
> A list of other shit it does, now I realize some of the bulllshit ways I was getting killed, but that one day I had those mods, it was actually really fun.


 
i got in one too, i think overall my favorite infection thing it gave me was that i could make if someone was using stopping power then they couldnt kill anyone. It was hilarious to hear the peoples reactions in the lobby.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

alexander12014 said:


> i got in one too, i think overall my favorite infection thing it gave me was that i could make if someone was using stopping power then they couldnt kill anyone. It was hilarious to hear the peoples reactions in the lobby.


----------



## ittoa666

Not long until Black Ops comes out guys. 3 more days!


----------



## Daiephir

I know a guy, who knows a guy who can get it for me like right now  but I don't have the 60$ to buy it


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Daiephir said:


> I know a guy, who knows a guy who can get it for me like right now  but I don't have the 60$ to buy it



Be cool like me and buy it when it comes out!

*cue lame anti-piracy song for children*


----------



## red1010

Anyone going to a midnight preview/ release party? I'm considering going to my local game stop tonight for it. They are having a competition and all that jazz.


----------



## meisterjager

^ Eh, not so much a party, but I'm gonna go to my local food store and see if they're doing a midnight release. Last 2 years they've done the game much cheaper on launch night, which is cool.


----------



## DVRP

Im camping out for a couple hours I think with some friends ahhaha, and I;m buying like a flat of redbull and playing the crap out of it. Did i mention i work at 1030 EHEH


----------



## Sepultorture

i'm at the mall as a security guard for the release event of CoD: BO, this is the dumbest assignment i have ever taken, guarding idiots that are gunna line up like crazy for a fucking video game, oi


----------



## ittoa666

Playin right now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Playin right now.



My copy is sitting beside me, I have no Playstation though...and wont have one for the next half dozen weeks


----------



## Philligan

Just played some. It's awesome 

Gotta cut it short and go to bed now, though, my friend's coming over tomorrow morning to kill some zombies


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Just got back from midnight release, currently waiting for my bud to get on, waaay too stoked


----------



## WickedSymphony

My friend sent me this message, I have no idea where he got it from.



> I got this reply from Steam:
> 
> Message sent by Support Tech Sam on Mon, 8th Nov 2010 2:37 PM
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for contacting Steam Support.
> 
> We've been receiving a lot of email about the release time for Call of Duty Black Ops. If you've bought the game from the store, you're in luck, you can play once you get home. If you purchased the game from Steam, then you will have to bend over and take it in the rear for a few more hours. It's ok, we're positive that you will think this game is worth the reaming. If not, oh well, we still have your money.
> 
> If you have any further comments please let me know.


----------



## Prydogga

Fuck me, Treyarch, un-nerf snipers, and fix the multiplayer a bit in general while you're at it. MW2 didn't have a Beta and they did better than this. Parties randomly disconnect if you search for long enough. That's so annoying....


----------



## HighGain510

Well Newegg sent me a coupon code this morning so I decided to grab it for PC since I'm going to be laid up for about 2 months after my surgery next week.  Should be here later this week or next week, glad I didn't pre-order from Steam!


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ I actually found a coupon code from direct2drive that let me pre-download it and got 25% off. If it still works (I just pre-ordered this morning) the code was "bigsavings". Just gotta wait until 7 AM for the steam launch to get my authorization key


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Fuck me, Treyarch, un-nerf snipers, and fix the multiplayer a bit in general while you're at it. MW2 didn't have a Beta and they did better than this. Parties randomly disconnect if you search for long enough. That's so annoying....



All of this. 

Specifically the sniper part.

That makes me so fucking angry.


----------



## GazPots

I'm actually glad you can't use snipers as a close combat weapon now.


Perhaps people will use the snipers as they were intended.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

GazPots said:


> I'm actually glad you can't use snipers as a close combat weapon now.
> 
> 
> Perhaps people will use the snipers as they were intended.



Yeah, but completely nerfing them and turning them in to crippled weapons is bullshit.


----------



## HighGain510

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, but completely nerfing them and turning them in to crippled weapons is bullshit.



I haven't played it yet, what exactly did they do to the sniping in this one?


----------



## GazPots

They removed quick scoping essentially.


People have to actually aim for more than 0.1 seconds to get any sort of accuracy. I'm not actually sure how long you have to be "scoped" to get normal accuracy.



Expect lots of long range camping now. 



Edit - I assume the damage is the same but i have no idea since i never use them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Its pretty good, got a few issues but I think like WAW once you have unlocked more stuff the playing field becomes more even. At the moment the higher levels have better weapons and just own everyone who has basic shit.


----------



## Murmel

GazPots said:


> They removed quick scoping essentially. People have to actually aim for more than 0.1 seconds to get any sort of accuracy. I'm not actually sure how long you have to be "scoped" to get normal accuracy.


You have to aim for 1 second before taking your shot with a sniper, or it will be as random as a no scope.

Installing it atm, but it's going SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.
Fucking 12kb/s and sometimes it stops completely...

Edit: Just made this pic, pretty much sums up my situation, the servers are slow as hell...


----------



## -Nolly-

I'm enjoying the multiplayer quite a lot, apart from the weapons being a tad underpowered. The credit system is nowhere near as annoying as I thought it might be, and there is a decent amount of maps to keep things interesting.


----------



## orb451

Plus's:
In game private party chat again  (at least in TDM, haven't tried others)
Weapons seem pretty reasonable, MP5 is once again a "go to" as well as the Famas.
No quick scoping sniper bullshit.
Map rotation is sweet, love the ability to vote for next, previous and random.
Host migration seems to work fine.

Minus's:
Spawn system is beyond cheap
Higher ranks w/ more COD $$$ definitely have an edge
Lag


Overall, pretty decent.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lag and bullet register is as bad as ever.


----------



## Gameboypdc

I can't seem to enjoy any of the maps like I did with MW2. On top of that there is no ACR, SCAR ...etc. I dunno if I really care for this game it's been kind of a let down bit by bit after getting my copy and taking it home.


----------



## orb451

Gameboypdc said:


> I can't seem to enjoy any of the maps like I did with MW2. On top of that there is no ACR, SCAR ...etc. I dunno if I really care for this game it's been kind of a let down bit by bit after getting my copy and taking it home.



If you like the ACR and SCAR (both of which I liked in MW2), try the Famas in this one. Full auto, accurate as hell. Try it with the suppressor, Lightweight, Sleight of Hand and Ninja.

And @ Vampire, yeah Lag is bad and hit detection is like... what. the. FUCK... lol


----------



## vampiregenocide

Its actually worse than MW2 in that respect. 

I'm just going to copy and paste my opinions I posted on Facebook.

'Just World At War in a different skin, though the campaign looks good. Not as faced paced as MW2 which is good in some respects and bad in others. Customization options are epic, though if you are just starting off anyone a higher rank than you pretty much owns you.'


'It's better than WAW in the sense theres more customization and the credit system is a better way of ranking up, but everything else is the same really. The effects look better than MW2, maps are far more attractive and the campaign especia...lly looks nicer. Zombies seems pretty much exactly the same as before, which is a shame as I was expecting a revamp. A more modern version of it would've been cool, and some kind of reward for reaching certain milestones (passed 20 rounds etc). You don't get anything for doing it. Plus theres only one map available, even though we know they have more. They're holding back parts of the game to make us pay more for it when they release map packs, which is fucking cheeky. Same old Activision.'


----------



## Murmel

I honestly think many of the lag issues are because it got released today.
The amount of people playing is insane.


----------



## xCaptainx

GazPots said:


> They removed quick scoping essentially.
> 
> People have to actually aim for more than 0.1 seconds to get any sort of accuracy. I'm not actually sure how long you have to be "scoped" to get normal accuracy.
> 
> 
> *Expect lots of long range camping now.*
> 
> Edit - I assume the damage is the same but i have no idea since i never use them.


 
Oh you mean LIKE A SNIPER?!?! haha  I'm glad they limited quick scoping (you can still do it, they jsut made the sway more noticable to stop kids from putting dots on their screens in the perfect centre) 

sniper rifles act like long range weapons
Assault rifles act like medium range
SMG act like close range
Shotties extremely close range. 

It's a more level playing field. Don't like getting stuck in close quarters? choose a different setup, each has their pros and cons. I prefer Assault Rifle for the 'well rounded' approach, especially with akimbo pistols to lay into people at close quarters. 

Noticable improvements over MW2 multiplayer. It's a more 'primary weapon' orientated gameplay. Less focus on n00b tubes/insane killstreak damage. I'm really enjoying it. 

I'm on xbox, gamertag XPAZZX if anyone wants to add me. I'm in New Zealand though so will be on at crazy hours haha.


----------



## xCaptainx

also removing all the damage enhancing perks was a great idea. FMJ+Stopping power on shotguns and M16 was insane. One shot kills with M16 regardless of where you were shot. 

oh and warlord replacing bling is cool. At first I was a bit bummed that you cant have an 'under and over' attachment e.g. you cannot load a grenande and a scope at the same time. But I'm glad they did. I played for 5 hours last night and most people preferred scopes over grenade launchers. I only ran into one grenade launcher guy and I relised just how annoying n00b tubes really are, haha.


----------



## GazPots

Some of the perks are beyond ridiculous. 

Flakjack pro "deflects fire damage and allows you to *reset the fuse of a thrown grenade when you pick it up*."



Does that mean it resets back to say 5 seconds or it just resets to off?


----------



## Soulwomb

This game has probably the worst hit detection I have ever dealt with. Also majority of the maps in the game on multiplayer are really lame.


----------



## Murmel

I bet my ass that this doesn't have worse hit detection than Battlefield 2 has.
I'm soon to find out, just need to get the game installed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not buying this because somebody with a .64 KDR should not be able to kill someone with a 2.64 KD. Seriously fuck this.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Murmel said:


> I bet my ass that this doesn't have worse hit detection than Battlefield 2 has.
> I'm soon to find out, just need to get the game installed


 
I bet it does.  I've unloaded at a guy and he's had enough time to turn around and kill me. I've actually been killed after running around a corner and getting about 6 ft.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> I bet it does.  I've unloaded at a guy and he's had enough time to turn around and kill me. I've actually been killed after running around a corner and getting about 6 ft.



Pretty sure that's lag 

The servers are inflated, dudes...wait until people remember they have shit to do


----------



## Soulwomb

I wish it was lag but there has been kill cams for final kills that show the guy completely missing someone and still killing them. But even if it is lag still doesn't help that the maps still are pretty lame. Luckily the RC cars are fun though haha always fun blowing up people, but they still manage to make it not as awesome by removing the limb removal though.


----------



## DVRP

So far I'm loving it. Haven't used much other than a Mp5 the whole time though. The credits system is a great idea I thought. I also like that theres more incentive to prestige as well. Im a little annoyed at the sniper rifles, but I'm sure I can get used to it. It definitely feels like world at war, but so far better imo.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

DVRP said:


> So far I'm loving it. Haven't used much other than a Mp5 the whole time though. The credits system is a great idea I thought. I also like that theres more incentive to prestige as well. Im a little annoyed at the sniper rifles, but I'm sure I can get used to it. It definitely feels like world at war, but so far better imo.



While I'll definitely prestige, I think 14 levels of prestige for the gold camo is bullshit.


----------



## ittoa666

I like this game. Pretty fun and the stupid perks and weapons from mw2 are gone. No more tac knife bs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> I like this game. Pretty fun and the stupid perks and weapons from mw2 are gone. No more tac knife bs.



The servers were inflated, that's why everyone was bitching about it.

Glad You like it, I hope I will!

Are you on Playstation?


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> The servers were inflated, that's why everyone was bitching about it.
> 
> Glad You like it, I hope I will!
> 
> Are you on Playstation?



Xbox. I was having server issues like everyone else earlier, but it's calmed down. I guess 3 million people will lag a server.


----------



## Murmel

So... I finally got it installed and what a piece of crap. This is the worst disappointment of 2010 so far.
First of all, the lag is just retarded. Yes, the game just got released but this is absolutely ridiculous. The spawns are fucked up, and there seems to be a built in commando for every player.
When they patch the lag, I hope to God that it also fixes all the hitreg issues.

/endrant


----------



## ittoa666

All the complaints are comical. Everything is right about the game imo. All I can say is if you don't like it, go back to mw2 where you can do the same thing over and again. Another win for treyarch.


----------



## Murmel

ittoa666 said:


> All the complaints are comical. Everything is right about the game imo. All I can say is if you don't like it, go back to mw2 where you can do the same thing over and again. Another win for treyarch.


I'm all for change, and with things patched I bet that this is better than MW2 because MW2 was pretty awful.
But I can't really make a fair statement before they've fixed the lag.

It's still no CoD4... Those were the days....


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> All the complaints are comical. Everything is right about the game imo. All I can say is if you don't like it, go back to mw2 where you can do the same thing over and again. Another win for treyarch.


 
I disagree. I think Black Ops has more to offer than MW2, but it's just not as good as I expected. Over-hyped.


----------



## abstract

I've gotta say, I don't understand people saying it's slower paced than MW2. The way the killstreaks don't add up promotes rushing (unless you just camp in corners all the time ), Marathon + Sleight Of Hand + Lightweight = even more rushers, SR-71 should make people feel even safer rushing....yeah there's a lot of rushing in this game. Shotguns being a primary weapon mean fewer people are going to camp with them. I don't think players are going to be more conservative because they have to approach playing a little differently. My younger brother is a beast at FPS games, jumped in and started laying down +30 K /-9 D games with the killstreak setup of Spy Plane > Helicopter > SR-71, and honestly the Helicopter does nothing. Overall the game promotes more aggressive, skill oriented play in contrast with the systematic, defensive, explosives/killstreak-centric style that thrived in MW2. You can no longer pick up equipment with scavenger, which means no more camping in a building with claymores and your M16 (a better option would be the motion tracker, but even that takes a little faith in your sidearm skills).

Also, I've never thought CoD campaign was all that amazing gameplay wise, but the cinematic content is some of the best I've ever seen in a game.


----------



## Prydogga

There's actually 2 Zombie maps, you have to unlock the other one  And I see there's plenty different, I mean, there's a new zombie type that fucking breaks through the roof for fucks sake! It scared the shit out of me! 

Online this really doesn't feel much different from WaW, and buying stuff really isn't as fun as I thought it would be, while it's good to not have to earn my FMJ or whatever, but it's hard to get attachments and money for anything in general in between levelling up, and the game needs a god damn patch, it's laggy as fuck, parties get fucked in the ass, and it's hard to search for games. Still, it's pretty fun online, and some of the perks and stuff are great, I love having ninja and ghost right off the bat.

Single player is great, much MUCH better than WaW, but it still doesn't feel as intense and fast paced as MW2, as much hate as IW seems to get now after MW2, Treyarch can't make a game like them, there's just a feel playing IW CODs that I've never got in COD3,5 and 7.

Bring on Modern Warfare 3 I say


----------



## GazPots

Not really sure how MW3 will work considering most of the Infinity Ward team fucked off due to Activision goofing about.


Although that might be a blessing considering how fucked up MW2 was.


----------



## Prydogga

MW2 was awesome IMO.


----------



## Murmel

So now I managed to get on a server that didn't lag bad at all. Must say it was a much better experience. There was still some lag so the hit detection was beyond shit and that made for a lot of frustration...
It still has better hit detection than Battlefield 2  BF2 on the other hand was bad in that aspect, but INCREDIBLE in every other. Can't compare the two though as they are totally different games.


----------



## HighGain510

I talked to my buddy who was playing it yesterday and he said basically what a lot of you were saying.... very laggy, seemed like even on single-player the FPS rate was pretty poor (could be his PC, but he said he could run MW2 without issue) and that hit detection was off. Makes me sad... I was hoping it would be a little better than this but hopefully whatever is messed up gets patched quickly.


----------



## meisterjager

Played the campaign for an hour or so today. I'm kinda interested to see where it goes, but I don't like the Assassin's Creed style twist they've given it - I much prefer the 'drop here, infiltrate here, evac here' type missions to the ones on offer in BO. I've still yet to play online though, and I'm certainly in no rush to do so.

And it's weird - you can definitely tell it's a Treyarch version. Maybe it's the graphics or something, but their work is distinctive to IW's - who I'd say I prefer. CoD4 is still my favourite, with MW2 second and I'd assume this third - I wasn't much of a fan of WaW at all. Let's face it, IW made this franchise as popular as it is.


----------



## maliciousteve

Spent a few hours on it today with a couple of friends. We were playing split screen team death match and I quite like it.

I vastly prefer it to MW2 and found it a lot less infuriating. The kill streaks are cool and not too stupid and the guns are a hell of a lot better.

I might have to get it around christmas.


----------



## vampiregenocide

meisterjager said:


> Played the campaign for an hour or so today. I'm kinda interested to see where it goes, but I don't like the Assassin's Creed style twist they've given it - I much prefer the 'drop here, infiltrate here, evac here' type missions to the ones on offer in BO. I've still yet to play online though, and I'm certainly in no rush to do so.
> 
> And it's weird - you can definitely tell it's a Treyarch version. Maybe it's the graphics or something, but their work is distinctive to IW's - who I'd say I prefer. CoD4 is still my favourite, with MW2 second and I'd assume this third - I wasn't much of a fan of WaW at all. Let's face it, IW made this franchise as popular as it is.


 
I quite like the campaign so far, has a unique feel to it. Adds a different element to it.

I agree Treyarch and IW both have their own styles. This feels a lot like WAW. It has made me appreciate MW2 more though. Despite it growing tedious, and being pretty unbalanced and with a bad community, I preferred it. I think MW2 + More customization would have been better. If they could've chucked zombies in that'd be cool, I must admit it is nice having another gametype to mess with. Couldn't be assed with special ops in MW2.



maliciousteve said:


> Spent a few hours on it today with a couple of friends. We were playing split screen team death match and I quite like it.
> 
> I vastly prefer it to MW2 and found it a lot less infuriating. The kill streaks are cool and not too stupid and the guns are a hell of a lot better.
> 
> I might have to get it around christmas.


 
While I prefer it to MW2, I agree on the killstreaks. The killstreaks in MW2 were fucking annoying, thats said the vast majority of players are low levels, maybe once they rank up and buy more killstreaks this could change.


----------



## synrgy

Thankfully, somebody at work brought a copy in for the office and I didn't have to purchase it to try it.

After a few lunch breaks spent playing Team Deathmatch, I basically feel like it's just more of the same. I like the level design better, but there's nothing happening that makes me feel any less frustrated than I used to get with MW2 before I traded it in.

I'll withhold final judgment until I get a chance to try the zombie mode (I mean, that's the only thing I got out of COD:WAW, so maybe it'll save this one too..) but basically I think I'm gonna sit this one out.

(Also, repeat everything I just said and apply it to Halo Reach, minus the zombie thing 'cause that wouldn't make any sense.)

I'll just go back to impatiently waiting for Mass Effect 3...


----------



## ittoa666

Murmel said:


> I'm all for change, and with things patched I bet that this is better than MW2 because MW2 was pretty awful.
> But I can't really make a fair statement before they've fixed the lag.
> 
> It's still no CoD4... Those were the days....



Nothing will beat cod4. I still think about how much fun I had playing that game.


----------



## silentrage

I really really wish BF2 had COD's feel when it comes to the actual shooting and meleeing, that'd be the perfect FPS for me.


----------



## GazPots

silentrage said:


> I really really wish BF2 had COD's feel when it comes to the actual shooting and meleeing, that'd be the perfect FPS for me.



This.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

maliciousteve said:


> Spent a few hours on it today with a couple of friends. We were playing split screen team death match and I quite like it.
> 
> I vastly prefer it to MW2 and found it a lot less infuriating. The kill streaks are cool and not too stupid and the guns are a hell of a lot better.
> 
> I might have to get it around christmas.



I was playing it today, only story mode though as I didn't have enough time to set up a PSN account for my friend 

I forgot I could go on to offline multiplayer and check out all the weapons as they're all unlocked from the start apparently 

Slower paced in general although I was mowing down cuban guards and I shot Fidel Castro's hooker in the face


----------



## AySay

After playing this I seriously think Infinity Ward should make all COD games.
Not that this, or WaW are "bad", but they are sub standard in comparison to MW/MW2. The graphics are really gross too...like in the beginning of the campaign mode when the russian guy looks at you. Wtf is up with that PS2 shit?


----------



## Prydogga

AySay said:


> After playing this I seriously think Infinity Ward should make all COD games.



 I'd still buy a treyarch game, just not a COD


----------



## DavyH

You don't know lag until you've played in Africa  , so I stick to campaigns.

My Prestige edition got squashed in transit, so the retailer stuck in a cap, a set of dogtags and some other demo all inclusive in the retail price of the standard game, nice of them. Campaign done now and overall I was pretty impressed with the storyline, grphic quality and set pieces; weaponry has a slightly primitive feel to it making kills a bit less certain than MW and MW2.

All in all, pretty good.


----------



## meisterjager

Everyone on XBL should add the fuck out of eachother and play some CoD4 with the [777] clan tags!


Retro gaming!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I second that Jim, I'm online all day today pretty much so if you haven't got me, I'm Fear Signal.


----------



## Dark Aegis

This doesnt usually happen but the last round round I played everytime I respawned there was at least 2 enemies right behind me. So I died a lot more than I got kills


----------



## Murmel

Dark Aegis said:


> This doesnt usually happen but the last round round I played everytime I respawned there was at least 2 enemies right behind me. So I died a lot more than I got kills


I agree that the spawns are kinda fucked up sometimes. Perhaps even more so than they were in MW2. They shift more often I think that's the reason why.

And the bullets take to long to kill... Seriously, I hope it's the lag or this is just ridiculous.


----------



## red1010

Anyone else feel like the knife has been nerfed? It seems like half my knife slashes just flat out miss the guy even though I see it connect to him. It would make since seeing that the REMOVED COMMANDO! That upset me. As well as Marathon going back to the way it was in COD 4. I want infinite sprint!!!!


----------



## orb451

red1010 said:


> Anyone else feel like the knife has been nerfed? It seems like half my knife slashes just flat out miss the guy even though I see it connect to him. It would make since seeing that the REMOVED COMMANDO! That upset me. As well as Marathon going back to the way it was in COD 4. I want infinite sprint!!!!



I think the knife stuff you're talking about is lag and bad hit detection. There is an obscene amount of lag with this game. I *hope* it's just because it's new but I have a feeling it's going to last... and the hit detection, as Vampire pointed out, is fucking AWFUL. To me it's *just* like [email protected] which I hated and stopped playing... for that reason alone.

EDIT: Although in this, at least the weapons are better than they were in [email protected]


----------



## Murmel

red1010 said:


> Anyone else feel like the knife has been nerfed? It seems like half my knife slashes just flat out miss the guy even though I see it connect to him. It would make since seeing that the REMOVED COMMANDO! That upset me. As well as Marathon going back to the way it was in COD 4. I want infinite sprint!!!!


Are you kidding? The knife is ridiculous. Every player now has a built in Commando perk more or less, just a wee bit less extreme.
And I'm really glad that they removed infinite sprint and went back to CoD4 style Marathon, now there aren't as many retards running around trying to be ONLYUSEmeBLADE. Now we have people going ONLYUSEmeBALLISTICKNIFE which is pretty annoying too...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Murmel said:


> Are you kidding? The knife is ridiculous. Every player now has a built in Commando perk more or less, just a wee bit less extreme.
> And I'm really glad that they removed infinite sprint and went back to CoD4 style Marathon, now there aren't as many retards running around trying to be ONLYUSEmeBLADE. Now we have people going ONLYUSEmeBALLISTICKNIFE which is pretty annoying too...



Forced novelties like that are sad.

Blade is cool but his fans are total dicks


----------



## ittoa666

Almost level 50.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Almost level 50.



I'm selling a piece of my rig to afford half a new playstation, awesome contrast here...


----------



## malufet

What is the maximum players online on PC? I could not find anything on google.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I ended up buying this despite what I said earlier and they removed 98% of the bullshit. MUCH better now


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Stealthtastic said:


> I ended up buying this despite what I said earlier and they removed 98% of the bullshit. MUCH better now



Really?


Excellent. Not having a PS3 from the get-go was worth it


----------



## GazPots

Dark Aegis said:


> This doesnt usually happen but the last round round I played everytime I respawned there was at least 2 enemies right behind me. So I died a lot more than I got kills





Murmel said:


> I agree that the spawns are kinda fucked up sometimes. Perhaps even more so than they were in MW2. They shift more often I think that's the reason why.
> 
> And the bullets take to long to kill... Seriously, I hope it's the lag or this is just ridiculous.





Just ridiculous.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah spawining is fucked, especially on Nuketown.


----------



## Cyntex

I started straight with the multiplayer, and to my suprise I liked it much more than I thought I would. I played COD4 a lot, didn't care much for WAW and MW2 was a love/hate thing, which I eventually traded in to buy this one. 

I like the guns and customization, and the whole playing style is different. Less noob-tubing, more silenced guns and tactical playing. no ridiculous killstreaks. 

My psn is S5470TKS, add me.


----------



## Murmel

Yay they patched it 
So now I've been playing some, and I must say I'm really enjoying it now. I just gotta get used to not rushing straight into the map, because staying at the edges is even more important than before.
In MW2 I could easily rush the middle and still go 30-6. Now I just go negative


----------



## MikeH

Well I'm not gonna be buying this since I've seen this video. Ruined. Totally ruined.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

BBC News - Call of Duty: Black Ops racks up sales record


----------



## GazPots

^ That's annoying. That'll just encourage them to make more cods.


----------



## MrMcSick

hahaha that spawn vid is hilarious. I definetly have had problems with killing people and them spawning right behind me.


----------



## heavy7-665

I cant get into any games with my parties. It just kicks all of us.


----------



## ittoa666

heavy7-665 said:


> I cant get into any games with my parties. It just kicks all of us.



Same's been happening to me.


----------



## Dark Aegis

ittoa666 said:


> Same's been happening to me.



Same here.


----------



## HighGain510

Well since I'm up in PA for surgery testing this weekend I actually got the chance to play this on 360 since my little bro bought it on release date. Within 20 games I have him ranked up to lvl 23!  

Pros: Action was still pretty fast-paced, not quite as fast as MW2 but not bad by any means (reloading quickly is more of an issue in this one, found myself using Sleight of Hand on most of my characters ), guns are a bit more evenly balanced once you unlock the first few rifles IMO, still had fun playing this despite the amount of complaints I read from people in this thread so unless they patched everything on Thursday morning before I played it Thursday night I didn't experience a terrible amount of lag or REALLY awful hit detection.

Cons: Did experience SOME issues with hit detection and I think the amount of damage (including dead-on headshots with a rifle) a player takes is way more than MW2 or any other "realistic" game so it's frustrating to plug a guy with half a clip only to have him turn around and kill me with a single shot to the dome when my shots were all at his throat/head and dead-on. Spawning is definitely fucked up, more noticeable on some of the smaller maps like nuketown than others, I find myself spawning and immediately turning around or killing someone and immediately turning around as more often than not it spawns guys you kill right behind you almost as if they've giving them a second chance to try to kill you?!   I've been disconnected from SEVERAL games mid-match and I'm not sure if it's because the host left or what the deal was as sometimes it shows different messages that don't really tell you what happened? That REALLY blows because one of those games I ran a train on the other team (probably why they kept quitting) and was 25-2 halfway into the match only to lose all those points/credits because some asshole quit the game and it didn't link us to another host in time. 

All in all, I have a copy of Black Ops coming for PC (might actually be at my house by now?) and a friend of mine has a dedicated server so hopefully since my PC is pretty beast (2.93GHz Intel i7 870, 8GB RAM, Radeon 5870HD) I know if there are any issues running the game it won't be my system keeping me back.  Considering how well I was able to do on console, I think I'll enjoy this game even more with a keyboard and mouse since HOPEFULLY with dedicated servers I won't have the issues going with matches ending early because a whiney asshole decided to quit early when he gets his ass handed to him.  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I finished the campaign today, and I think it is a very good contender for best COD campaign, closely followed by MW2. I think the storyline combined with the fact you go everywhere and do all sorts of shit makes it the most immersive game of the lot.

Zombies is sweet, a little bit more difficult that nazi zombies in WAW. I think they could've done more with it though, its basically exactly the same as before. Would've been nice to get some rewards from playing it, you don't even get credits.

Only complaints on multiplayer atm are shit bullet register and broken spawns.


----------



## philkilla

Is the bullet registering the same on 360 as it is on PS3? I had to shut if off earlier...reminds me of how shitty bullet lag was with MW2.


Why can't activision just use fucking dedicated servers? Bad Company 2 uses the and it still rocks.

When I shoot them they die!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I just beat the campaign last night. It's amazing. My favorite out of all the call of dutys. 

Now to start beating it on veteran.


----------



## aiur55

Anyone having technical difficulties with the PC version? My PC can barely handle it at minimum during game play even though my specs are more than adequate. Been hearing a lot about this problem throughout the internet as well.


----------



## HighGain510

Having played both 360 and PC versions of this game I can see why all the PC guys were complaining...


----------



## philkilla

Got it on the 360 today (sold the PS3 version to a buddy) and I am impressed, I think it's much better actually. Less bullet lag and the graphics look a little bit cleaner.


----------



## sentagoda

Single player is better than MW. But Multi is horrible.


----------



## vampiregenocide

philkilla said:


> Got it on the 360 today (sold the PS3 version to a buddy) and I am impressed, I think it's much better actually.* Less bullet lag* and the graphics look a little bit cleaner.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I sold my TSR-12 yesterday to pay for a replacement Playstation3 - worth it? I think so.


----------



## ittoa666

Just beat the campaign, and it was great. One of the best campaigns I've played in a while.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Just beat the campaign, and it was great. One of the best campaigns I've played in a while.



Yeah from what I played of the campaign...it was fantastic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just got 4 kills with an RC car so I'm going to upload the clip to youtube. Such a shit way of doing it though, you have to go into theatre, select 30 seconds of a clip you want to render (any more and you need a capture card), upload clip to file share, then render and reupload to file share and get it from the COD site where it links to your youtube profile. Bungie's method is easier and you can do full matches.


----------



## vampiregenocide

There you go.


----------



## orb451

vampiregenocide said:


> *awesomeness*
> 
> There you go.




That was fucking mint  So nice of them to all bunch up like that.

Fucking n00bs.

I can't wait till all the Christmas n00bs get on next month.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This game is fucking great. Seriously.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> This game is fucking great. Seriously.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ok here's my very brief review: 

Single player: 8/10. Couple of stand out missions in the middle, the first and last missions were a little bit lame, but a good effort by Treyarch.

Multiplayer: 10/10. I can't fault it! I hope that Infinity Ward take notice of what Treyarch have done with the series and put the trademark IW polish on it, which is the only thing Treyarch are lacking with this game IMO.

Excellent game. Overall score: 9/10. I'm really glad Treyarch delivered with this game. (as if they had a choice )


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man honestly my connection is great, but trying to find a match let alone one with a decent connection, is getting annoying. The patch was supposed to fix this, but has done fuck all. Still get frequent host migrations, takes ages to find a match etc etc. Its fucking annoying. Don't think I'm going to be playing this game very long unless Treyarch pulls their head out of their ass and does some serious patching.


----------



## maliciousteve

I was playing this online today at a friends house. He's got a pretty good net connection but the lag was fucking stupid. People appearing out of no where and knifing me before I've even come close to them.

Apart from the odd lag issue I quite enjoyed it. The ballistic knife is pretty cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah they need to sort it. I've been using the tomahawk though thats pretty cool.


----------



## GazPots

Every time i went into a friends lobby of 6 players or so and we started a game i'd get the host and i would get absolutly slaughtered.


I'd be the only guy on the team under a 1 K/D ratio and everyone else would be above 2 or beyond. People would shoot me with 2 bullets and on the kill cam they are spraying a full clip into me. Obviously somethings up.


So i quit out and rejoin the same game and lo and behold i can actually fucking shoot people now. Easily get above 1.5 ratio or even a 2. 


So again i join my mates and go searching and i get host AGAIN. What happens? *I get butt raped with host disadvantage*.



Treyarch can fuck off. There is no way i can avoid getting the host every fucking time and it's ruining the game for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The patch was supposedly going to fix this, but it seems worse.


----------



## GazPots

I was seesawing from 20-4 to 3-18 just from having not having host to having host and back again. And i'm pretty sure people think i'm just making this shit up when i'm having a bad game, but to get raped that much with that consistency of bullshit is astounding. 


Patch better be soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah man thing is its asnowball effect because if the lag is against me, I get frustrated and play worse. Not to mention I've been trying to get pro perks today so I wasn't exactly concentrating on 'winning' as it were. So difficult to try and get claymore kills specifically.


----------



## AngelSKinGarden

I am fed up with call of duty's crap spawning! You would think after...how many games now, that they would fix this? I witnessed someone spawn directly next to me, I kid you not! 

It feels as if flanking is useless more so in Black Ops than any other call of duty. Sure, you will kill someone, but then that person is going to spawn near you for a revenge kill, forcing you to preemptively hug the edge of the map as not to be raped from behind.

Another thing...weapons are WEAK. The only gun that gives me any satisfaction is the AK because what I shoot dies fairly fast. It was my favorite in 4 as well, but not necessary. Sniper rifles are a joke as well!

That said, zombies are a blast as usual and it still is fun...just need some ironing.


----------



## Murmel

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah man thing is its asnowball effect because if the lag is against me, I get frustrated and play worse. Not to mention I've been trying to get pro perks today so I wasn't exactly concentrating on 'winning' as it were. So difficult to try and get claymore kills specifically.


What? I think claymore kills are easy as cake. Just go into an HQ/Demolition/Sabotage game and plant by the objective, then let the motherfuckers come to you


----------



## Prydogga

I feel the same way about spawning, it's kinda ridiculous, the whole multiplayer experience has improved for me though, and zombies is god damn amazing. Got to round 24 in FIVE today.

But what I am pissed about is:


Spoiler



I play the whole god damn game as this guy, and in the end it turns out I kill JFK! Not cool!


----------



## -Nolly-

Really digging this game, but what is getting excruciatingly annoying is being teamed up with absolutely rubbish players. I know it's just luck, but yesterday evening I played 7 TD games in a row and in every one was the only player on my team to end with more kills than deaths. In one match I ended with 18/1, yet somehow the other players on my team got raped hard enough that we still got beaten easily.


----------



## liamliam666

-Nolly- said:


> Really digging this game, but what is getting excruciatingly annoying is being teamed up with absolutely rubbish players. I know it's just luck, but yesterday evening I played 7 TD games in a row and in every one was the only player on my team to end with more kills than deaths. In one match I ended with 18/1, yet somehow the other players on my team got raped hard enough that we still got beaten easily.



This. constantly being teamed up with a bunch of retards that insist on running in to rack up as much kills as possible. but instead lead with a 4-24 KDR and fuck it up for the whole team. (usually a goos 2-3 players do this per team) fucked up 

rage finito


----------



## Prydogga

Hardcore FTW, everyone seems to be marginally better at the game when they know they have to slow down a bit. I'm a bit pissed that they completely nerf the sniping, then give you the G11. Ridiculously overpowered. It's like a sniper when you put the variable zoom on, and you get a 3 shot burst that will most likely hit. Just like WAW you get shit all guns until the last 10 levels. Unlike MW2 and COD4.


----------



## liamliam666

at first i wasnt completely with the idea about nerfing the snipers but i do understand why they did it. They wanted to make Black Ops the perfect balanced game. in MW2 assault rifles and SMG's and occasionally the shotgun could be used at long range, and the sniping with all this quickscope stuff could be used at short range. the idea of the sniper is to be purely long range so i see the idea behind it.

i think making it so Sleight of Hand doesnt work with snipers is abit of a cheap shot, but with the amount of controversy over the sniping subject i can see that Treyarch are going to have to put some thought into how to keep the wepaon useable yet balanced

The best idea i have heard of yet is maybe to make a lobby where quick scoping is possible, agreed this will come with its problems like people coming in with assault rifles and such.

either way Treyarch did a damn good job with this game, no complaints as of yet. apart from the MW2 kids still running with RPG's and the occasional noob tube.


----------



## Prydogga

In private matches, you can make all the perks and class settings the same for everyone, so if they made quickscoping unchanged (Pre-patch) for that, alot of clans would be happy. I just hate that sniping is now underpowered, the only way to really use it is to camp really far away in hide, and there aren't that many large maps to do that in.


----------



## liamliam666

I'd never thought about the Pvt Matches, but yeah seems a reasonable deal to me. the game is still in its early stages, and with Treyarch actually having a team and staff to patch the game and update it regularly unlike infinty ward who ended up with no staff therefore a game running with a ton of problems, i look forward to seeing what Treyarch make of the game in a few months time.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, I'm really bummed about all the IW guys jumping ship, I just know MW3 would have trumped all CoD's so far, they learn from what they did wrong, and MW2 was their attempt to go in one direction, MW3 probably would have been gold.

Have party searches been patched in that latest update? You can't search with a party most of the time, because it kicks after 30 seconds, it's almost impossible in wager match, and most of the time you end up in some random private match, we were doing private matches and some random joined and wouldn't leave, and that presented another flaw. The 'kick player' option does not work.


----------



## liamliam666

u don't know dude, but like you said i tried to play with a few mates before the update and could,nt get a game at all. i rarely play with a party so i wouldnt know. all the latest updates are on the site, so i go there to see what the latest updates have been.

yeah man, as for MW3, i hope for it in the future, but i dont see what they could do with it to keep it fresh, only time will tell. (anyway lets not go off topic lol)


Black ops is sweet, me being out of work really wasnt the best time for this game to come out hahahaha


----------



## Prydogga

I'd be playing it right this second if there wasn't a rather miffed cat occupying the lounge room. Love the commando.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> I feel the same way about spawning, it's kinda ridiculous, the whole multiplayer experience has improved for me though, and zombies is god damn amazing. Got to round 24 in FIVE today.
> 
> But what I am pissed about is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I play the whole god damn game as this guy, and in the end it turns out I kill JFK! Not cool!



Technically there is no answer to whether you do that or not. It's open to speculation.


----------



## Prydogga

Still, the fact that the game implies that my character did made me sad. Especially to play the be that guy like 5 minutes later.


----------



## vampiregenocide

AngelSKinGarden said:


> It feels as if flanking is useless more so in Black Ops than any other call of duty. Sure, you will kill someone, but then that person is going to spawn near you for a revenge kill, forcing you to preemptively hug the edge of the map as not to be raped from behind.
> 
> Another thing...weapons are WEAK. The only gun that gives me any satisfaction is the AK because what I shoot dies fairly fast. It was my favorite in 4 as well, but not necessary. Sniper rifles are a joke as well!


 
Apparently the reason for this which is being addressed by Treyarch, is that their spawning system was allocating places that were good spawns naming them bad spawns and vice versa. So people spawn in the middle of enemy teams or napalm strikes. At least they know what the issue is though, hopefully it gets properly sorted though the last patch was supposed to do that.

And agreed on that. AK47u is very powerful.



Murmel said:


> What? I think claymore kills are easy as cake.
> Just go into an HQ/Demolition/Sabotage game and plant by the objective, then let the motherfuckers come to you


 
A lot of people (myself included) are using hacker though so a lot of people aren't falling for it.



Prydogga said:


> Hardcore FTW, everyone seems to be marginally better at the game when they know they have to slow down a bit. I'm a bit pissed that they completely nerf the sniping, then give you the G11. Ridiculously overpowered. It's like a sniper when you put the variable zoom on, and you get a 3 shot burst that will most likely hit. Just like WAW you get shit all guns until the last 10 levels. Unlike MW2 and COD4.


 
Yeah I'm so sad they ruined sniping, its partly because some of the maps aren't good for it too. Array is the only real sniping map. I love the G11 though, very accurate and powerful. Plus it looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Prydogga

Super speed and super sprint in Private matches. Check it out


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Free-For-All in Nuketown = 

The good news is, is that I can take up one of the 2 houses, plant my camera spike on the stairs, watch the other entrance and pick off about 7-8 guys before someone sends a damn RC-XD upstairs or gets smart enough to chunk a grenade through the 2nd story window. 
Also, this isn't a very good map for care packages, so I usually change all my killstreaks to some sort of air strike. The map is so small and crowded that you won't even get a chance to shoot down your opponents air support most times.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Free-For-All in Nuketown =
> 
> The good news is, is that I can take up one of the 2 houses, plant my camera spike on the stairs, watch the other entrance and pick off about 7-8 guys before someone sends a damn RC-XD upstairs or gets smart enough to chunk a grenade through the 2nd story window.
> Also, this isn't a very good map for care packages, so I usually change all my killstreaks to some sort of air strike. The map is so small and crowded that you won't even get a chance to shoot down your opponents air support most times.


 
Man I just sit in the little fenced of garden bit at the back with my care packages, no one sees me. I hate nuketown though. Map is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> Man I just sit in the little fenced of garden bit at the back with my care packages, no one sees me. I hate nuketown though. Map is a clusterfuck.


 
I try doing this, but people keep spawning 2 feet away from me and killing me , im pretty sure this only happens in FFA.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah FFA is going to be a bit more hectic, but it works in TDM. What fucks the enemy team up is if you have one person camping in your initial spawn with one other person covering them, then the rest of the team lock down on the enemies' spawn on the other side of the map.


----------



## ittoa666

Nuketown is definitely a map meant for private match fun, but somehow it ended up in regular playlists. It could be a good ctf map though.

Also, the ak74 and famas need to be nerfed.


----------



## Bekanor

The AK74 is BO's answer to the 1887s at launch of MW2. 


Way too powerful, way too accurate, way too long range. 


And of course, everyone is spamming the fuck out of it so the game is 0 fun to play. I'm going to play red dead undead and mass effect 2 until they fix that shit.


----------



## ittoa666

Bekanor said:


> The AK74 is BO's answer to the 1887s at launch of MW2.
> 
> 
> Way too powerful, way too accurate, way too long range.
> 
> 
> And of course, everyone is spamming the fuck out of it so the game is 0 fun to play. I'm going to play red dead undead and mass effect 2 until they fix that shit.



Hopefully they fix that gun fast.


----------



## Prydogga

The Famas needs reverse nerfing to me, it's about as accurate as hip firing an mp5k in MW2. It just jolts to the right when you're firing. Same thing goes for the AUG.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> The Famas needs reverse nerfing to me, it's about as accurate as hip firing an mp5k in MW2. It just jolts to the right when you're firing. Same thing goes for the AUG.



I think it's too accurate. You don't even need to aim to kill people because of accuracy and massive fire rate.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I haven't experienced any of the problems you guys are talking about, except my team getting raped even when I personally am doing really well.


----------



## GazPots

I have found that not everyone gets the crappy host lag.



I run the rule of if i get host i quit and rejoin. One time it finally went to one of my mates and he proceeded to get a 18 or so kill streak and ended up on 29 for 4. He loved it.


Basically i was then labelled a bullshitter about my experience. Clearly somethings wrong but at least it's not EVERY host that gets fucked.


Saying that i've had some good matches when i wasn't the host and i even got the dogs on Jungle. Damn those things are vicious. 


PS - FAL + RDS + Extended mags = domination.


----------



## Guitarman700

Lag is SOOO bad in this game.
I played Nuketown 8 times in 2 hours today. The kiddies love that map. Ugh.


----------



## DVRP

So far im loving it, and all the retarded emblems i get to make hehe, anyways if anyone wants to shred on xbox gt- ENGL6667


----------



## MrMcSick

Guitarman700 said:


> Lag is SOOO bad in this game.
> I played Nuketown 8 times in 2 hours today. The kiddies love that map. Ugh.


 
They fixed this acouple days ago with the patch. You can't vote to replay a map more than once. Thank god. I was sick of playing nuketown 6x's in a row.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> I haven't experienced any of the problems you guys are talking about, except my team getting raped even when I personally am doing really well.



Isn't that always the case?  I experience that on a massive level every time I play.

And, to all the people who played nuketown over and again, I got it 10 times in a row before the patch. Now that was fun.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MrMcSick said:


> They fixed this acouple days ago with the patch. You can't vote to replay a map more than once. Thank god. I was sick of playing nuketown 6x's in a row.


 

Ummm... only lastnight I played Nuketown in FFA at least 4 times in a row untill I just backed out.

EDIT: Unless what happened was I played it the max 2 times in a row, then got migrated to another nuketown lobby and played it 2 times there also


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I just had to chime in and say I'm about to take advantage of the epic black friday deal at Target. XBox 360 for 199, then a free 50 dollar gift card w/ purchase of the xbox, and a free 10 dollar gift card for spending more than 100 dollars in store. So free Black Ops (59.99) 

No more playin on my bro's system, so I'll be able to get in with ya'll on the pwnage.


----------



## generation_trip

Love this game  although the lag can get annoying (but tbf robbing internet from someone down the road till we get the broadband connected on the 6th dec so cant really complain haha) but yeah if any of you wanna add me gamertag is - EternalxChaos


----------



## Murmel

Fuck me, the lag is still terrible. It's actually unplayable for me. My computer can easily handle BO on highest and then some, we've got 100mb/s connection and still... I'm seriously giving up PC gaming soon and moving to console for good.

I am at the moment downloading Modern Warfare 2 though so we can see if it also lags. Then it's most likely our connection that's fucked up.


----------



## mikernaut

I'm finding the multiplayer to be balanced alot better then previous COD games. The maps aren't really made for snipers which I like seeing as they usually ruin most multiplayer games with their camping, lack of teamwork, etc.

The random spawning can still get frustrating. My biggest gripe ... I can't stand that people can shoot you in the middle of reloading their gun. Something that has always drove me nuts in COD games.

I started playing with the Tomahawk, kinda of tricky to use but really satisfying when you get the kill. 

Also I think this is the funniest video I have seen yet.


----------



## Joose

^That was awesome!

I've never been into CoD... but this game is fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I manned up and prestiged yesterday, so now I have access to Prestige TDM and an extra class slot. Won't be prestiging again though.


----------



## Matti_Ice

For sure better than MW2. Started off very nicely but now its getting to be horrible. Parties won't stay together, connections problems are EVERYWHERE. Really needs some tweaking done to make it even playable. I don't know why it got progressively worse.


----------



## Matti_Ice

haha so true. Probably because it goes something like this: start out, throw gernades over bus. Run up stairs, noobtube. Die. Repeat. Bout the only way to play on that map and do half way decent.



Guitarman700 said:


> Lag is SOOO bad in this game.
> I played Nuketown 8 times in 2 hours today. The kiddies love that map. Ugh.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My 360 scratched the fuck out of my disk which is now unplayable 

I wouldn't be surprised if the next thing Microsoft bring out is a PC and a 360 integrated into each other seeing as they love selling people what they already own so much.


----------



## Prydogga

I feel the only way to get the most out of BO is prestiging, otherwise you get shit-all money once you hit 50.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Does anyone have this for PC? If so PM me your steam name so we can murder noobs ;3


----------



## vampiregenocide

YouTube - Fear Signal - Black Ops Claymore Win




I so intended to do this.


----------



## leandroab

vampiregenocide said:


> YouTube - Fear Signal - Black Ops Claymore Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so intended to do this.




HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I still haven't played this online yet.

I am fail.


----------



## meisterjager

vampiregenocide said:


> I manned up and prestiged yesterday, so now I have access to Prestige TDM and an extra class slot. Won't be prestiging again though.


 
How manly of you!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I know right? I'm solid testosterone.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Might have to buy this game again tomorrow, not sure if I can go the rest of the week without it


----------



## vampiregenocide

You get rid of it? Also your new avatar pwns.


----------



## GTR0B

vampiregenocide said:


> You get rid of it? Also your new avatar pwns.



No, an xbox that isn't his own chewed it up 

I can't stand this game sometimes. I've finally reached level 50, and I can honestly say it wasn't worth it. Not one bit.


----------



## GazPots

The lag in this game still sucks donkey balls.


When the fuck are they going to fix it?


----------



## AySay

Just gonna put this out there...

If you use the RC Car you are a dumb bitch and shouldn't play the game.

I mean every other n00b online uses that stupid RC car because they can't get a kill streak higher than 3 anyway. Seriously, every match there are like 2 of them out at any one time.


----------



## GazPots

Agreed.^

The napalm strike and choppers are good but i reckon they'll die off once everyone and their gran gets ghost pro.


So nice to walk around without getting choppered to death every 3 seconds or sentry'd. 



PS- Dogs are the shit.


----------



## Prydogga

Even with ghost pro, you still get fucked up by choppers, as long as you're near team mates, also, no matter what, napalm and B-52's still kill you when your the most indoors anyone can be.


----------



## GazPots

I haven't been fucked up by a chopper since i got Ghost Pro.


Saying that my team usually lone wolf it anyways as sticking together gets me killed in the most ridiculous ways you can imagine.


----------



## vampiregenocide

AySay said:


> Just gonna put this out there...
> 
> If you use the RC Car you are a dumb bitch and shouldn't play the game.
> 
> I mean every other n00b online uses that stupid RC car because they can't get a kill streak higher than 3 anyway. Seriously, every match there are like 2 of them out at any one time.


 
Fuck you I use them.  Mostly because they sort campers out, and spy plane is kinda redundant as a lot of people use ghost. After that I run care package and chopper gunner/dogs.



Prydogga said:


> Even with ghost pro, you still get fucked up by choppers, as long as you're near team mates, also, no matter what, napalm and B-52's still kill you when your the most indoors anyone can be.


 
Yeah getting spawn raped by a chopper sucks and normally results in me ragequitting, however people seem to be more consious of air support in this game, and they invariably take them out sharpish. I have a heavy class set aside for situations like that. Naplm is glitchy as fuck though, I've been 10 feet away from a stream of it that had already fallen, and somehow I caught fire. Plus the amount of times I've died from a killstreak, respawned and heard the sound of the jet overhead again is silly. I panic for a minute, thinking they've got two in a row, then realise theres nothing in the air. Its some laggy shit.


----------



## AySay

vampiregenocide said:


> Fuck you I use them.  Mostly because they sort campers out, and spy plane is kinda redundant as a lot of people use ghost. After that I run care package and chopper gunner/dogs.



Shame...

SR-71, Rolling Thunder, Dogs/Chopper Gunner
the sickest kill streak set up!


----------



## vampiregenocide

AySay said:


> Shame...
> 
> SR-71, Rolling Thunder, Dogs/Chopper Gunner
> the sickest kill streak set up!


 
As I said man, stops those fucking campers! Bane of my life.

Thats a good setup though, may have to try that once I rank up again. I do love it when a team mate uses an SR-71.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

RC cars are a great idea for the very reason that they sort out campers 

I know they're annoying when you're not camping, but at least they're not anywhere near as annoying as Predators!


----------



## synrgy

So, I caved. Bought this last night. (My long-distance girlfriend just went back home.. I needed _something_! )

In a few hours I ran up to level 20. 

*edit* also @Dave: What kind of scratch? The circular one? The system usually only does that to discs if the console gets moved (so much as a hair) while a disc is in the tray.. Anyway, what I highly recommend is to install the game to the hard drive. That's what I do. Load times are faster that way, and it pretty much eliminates the opportunity for the console to damage the disc.


----------



## orb451

^^^Second that, loading the game on the hard drive on the 360 is definitely the way to go 

Hit me up if anyone wants a game, I got a new GT: Repo Man451

And @Ross, my experience so far with the choppers has been the complete opposite. Everyone just lets them fly around raping the shit out of our team and no one bothers to shoot (or try to shoot) them down.... fucking blows.


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> And @Ross, my experience so far with the choppers has been the complete opposite. Everyone just lets them fly around raping the shit out of our team and no one bothers to shoot (or try to shoot) them down.... fucking blows.



Yeah, I have habits carrying over from MW2 in that regard; I almost *always* have a launcher as my secondary weapon just so I can shoot down choppers. Last night over the course of several games on many different servers I got the distinct feeling that I was the only person bothering to even try shooting them down.

More experience points for me, anyway. 

I was just noticing the repo man gamertag on my friends list last night and I was thinking "who the hell is that?! must be an ss.org guy..."


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> Yeah, I have habits carrying over from MW2 in that regard; I almost *always* have a launcher as my secondary weapon just so I can shoot down choppers. Last night over the course of several games on many different servers I got the distinct feeling that I was the only person bothering to even try shooting them down.
> 
> More experience points for me, anyway.
> 
> I was just noticing the repo man gamertag on my friends list last night and I was thinking "who the hell is that?! must be an ss.org guy..."



Maybe it's just me but I think the chopper gunner and 9/10/11 kill streak chopper rewards are way overpowered... that or like you said, I'm just so used to COD4 and MW2 where there was always several guys on the team that ran with a launcher of some kind to bring them down with a quickness.

That and they definitely tuned the claymores up from MW2 and COD4. Used to be that you had at least a 50/50 shot of setting one off and either blowing right by it or jumping or just backing up. Now it seems like as soon as you fart in a claymore's general direction, they go off and take you out.

EDIT: And yes, I *am* the Repo Man


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Traded 12 games in for this, couldn't be without the multiplayer 

I'm definitely installing it to my hard drive this time... how is it done?

Scrap that, I'll Google it.


----------



## synrgy

put disc in, then in dashboard press 'y' to bring up game information. The option to 'install game to disc' will be there.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hmm I may as well do that, I only play Halo Reach and Black Ops, and I have a 250GB harddrive so makes sense I suppose!


----------



## ittoa666

The claymores are a bit overpowered, but nothing beats the nukes that they had in world at war. they were all around and not directed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> The claymores are a bit overpowered, but nothing beats the nukes that they had in world at war. they were all around and not directed.


 
If anything I've found them to be underpowered. I've had enemies sprint right past them, or set them off and take no damage.


----------



## synrgy

vampiregenocide said:


> If anything I've found them to be underpowered. I've had enemies sprint right past them, or set them off and take no damage.



That was my experience last night, anyway. 

@vampiregenocide: Do it!! It's awesome. I traded my old console in for the new slim model with internal 250GB drive and since doing so have installed *all* of my on-disc games to the hard drive.

It's not just about the performance or saving wear and tear on discs, either. The console runs MUCH quieter when it isn't constantly reading data from a game disc.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

synrgy said:


> So, I caved. Bought this last night. (My long-distance girlfriend just went back home.. I needed _something_! )
> 
> In a few hours I ran up to level 20.
> 
> *edit* also @Dave: What kind of scratch? The circular one? The system usually only does that to discs if the console gets moved (so much as a hair) while a disc is in the tray.. Anyway, what I highly recommend is to install the game to the hard drive. That's what I do. Load times are faster that way, and it pretty much eliminates the opportunity for the console to damage the disc.



This.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

synrgy said:


> That was my experience last night, anyway.
> 
> @vampiregenocide: Do it!! It's awesome. I traded my old console in for the new slim model with internal 250GB drive and since doing so have installed *all* of my on-disc games to the hard drive.
> 
> It's not just about the performance or saving wear and tear on discs, either. The console runs MUCH quieter when it isn't constantly reading data from a game disc.



We only have the 80GB model, I wish we had more Gigs to just install all the games we have


----------



## mikernaut

Some matches can be pretty painful with the laggy hit boxes. I've rounded corners while being shot at and died 5ft around the corner sooo many times.

The chopper gunners/heli's do feel abit overpowered to me. You get grazed by the splash damage and your done for.

If you have lightweight on, sometimes you can run thru the claymores and live or take just alittle damage. Same with the Flakjacket.

The 10ft knife lunge still annoys the hell out of me. It's like the enemy is invincible even when I'm pumping my m60 point blank into their chest.

Going on Prestige lvl 3 soon cuz I have too much freetime. lol


----------



## GazPots

I had a snipe using the psg1 earlier.


Stuck an acog + silencer on it and went hunting. So i come across a guy at medium to long distance. I take a few seconds to aim as he's in a bush and i fire off 1 bullet which gives a hit detector and a nice kill.


Upon looking at the match again in theater (i kicked moderate ass) i watched that first kill again and noticed i completly missed my shot when i slowed it down in first person.

It instead aimed to his *left foot* and managed hit the angled metal building to his *right* 5 metres away and the bullet ricocheted into his neck.


I laughed.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> I had a snipe using the psg1 earlier.
> 
> 
> Stuck an acog + silencer on it and went hunting. So i come across a guy at medium to long distance. I take a few seconds to aim as he's in a bush and i fire off 1 bullet which gives a hit detector and a nice kill.
> 
> 
> Upon looking at the match again in theater (i kicked moderate ass) i watched that first kill again and noticed i completly missed my shot when i slowed it down in first person.
> 
> It instead aimed to his *left foot* and managed hit the angled metal building to his *right* 5 metres away and the bullet ricocheted into his neck.
> 
> 
> I laughed.



Upload or it never happened. You can do it from the game to youtube on callofduty.com/theater


----------



## HighGain510

I've been playing through the campaign on 360 using my brother's disc on my system (not sure how close I am to the end but I am several maps in, currently on the boat in Laos I think?) and digging it a lot.  I can't wait to get back to my house with my PC so I can get back to multiplayer, although my PC is currently in pieces as my new mobo arrived and my old cooler/heatsink can't be used on my new mobo unless I go out and buy the screwdriver they used on it originally. (who the fuck uses those goddamn 6-8 point star screws anyways?!)   Epic upgrade fail, going to grab a new cooler tomorrow and finally wrap up the upgrades to the PC! 




ittoa666 said:


> Upload or it never happened. You can do it from the game to youtube on callofduty.com/theater



This! That's the great thing about this game, you can actually prove randomly epic stuff happened!  Vids or it didn't happen!


----------



## mikernaut

Just playing around making some clips 

The sound when the Tomahawk hits makes me laugh everytime


a Medium distance throw


and a lucky toss towards the balcony.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

That second video made you look awesome with a Tomahawk but rubbish with a Commando


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> Just playing around making some clips
> 
> The sound when the Tomahawk hits makes me laugh everytime
> 
> 
> a Medium distance throw
> 
> 
> and a lucky toss towards the balcony.




Win!   Mike are you playing on 360 or PC sir? If you're on PC, once I get back home we'll have to team up for some MP action!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Played it for ages again whilst drunk last night, I don't know why I keep doing it


----------



## mikernaut

Hey Matt unfortunately I am playing on Xbox with not the fastest internet so yeah I have to spray and pray at times and hope the hit detection favors me, hah.


Half the time I totally expect the Tomahawk to miss so I whip up the gun and start shooting after I throw it.

heh and Scar ,I find if If I'm drinking while playing COD games it just gets more frustrating because then my playing and aiming really gets careless and sloppy.

The invisible patches of Napalm are getting on my nerves lately.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> Win!   Mike are you playing on 360 or PC sir? If you're on PC, once I get back home we'll have to team up for some MP action!



Must be 360 as it's showing the 360 D-pad on the screen.


----------



## vampiregenocide

mikernaut said:


> The invisible patches of Napalm are getting on my nerves lately.


 
Same. I'm all like 'oh its safe theres nothing there' and then I'm all on fire


----------



## GazPots

ittoa666 said:


> Upload or it never happened. You can do it from the game to youtube on callofduty.com/theater



I tried this but the rendered clip doesn't show the ricochet mark in the same place which is bullshit.



I'll try taking a plain jane screenshot. 


Oh and i've got a vid uploading now. Should clear up a few things regarding hitboxes.



Edit - Namely that the hitboxes are bollocks.


----------



## Prydogga

I never really have any problems with lag, are y'all doing local only searches?

I haven't played in a while, I'm stil sitting on level 49, not prestiged yet.


----------



## liamh

Finished this game a minute ago.
pretty good, not as good as MW2 though.


Spoiler



I'm guessing the next game will be called 'Essentia', 'Ascension', or whatever the bloody hell he says, and it will be about the JFK assasination


----------



## Prydogga

I don't think they're going to linger on that, I don't think there's much weight to make a full game behind it, I hope not anyway, as fun as black Ops is, I really couldn't take another pre-modern/modern shooter. Bring on future/near future. Apparently Bungie are working on a new shooter like that.


----------



## mikernaut

Activision already has a studio working on a "Future Warfare" . I believe Neversoft is doing it.  (previous games, Guitar Heroes, Tony Hawks and GUN. kinda scary huh?)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well Bungie now have a 10 year contract with Activision, so who knows. I'd rather see them do Future Warfare than Neversoft, though I liked the old Tony Hawk games they're not shooters. Plus apparently Bungie's new game is called 'Aerospace' and some pictures leaked. It doesn't look much different to Halo ha ha.


----------



## leandroab

I love how this is the only active thread in here hahha


----------



## mikernaut

Got me a fridge full of cheap beer and ready to start prestige 3 tonight 

I'll probably be yelling at the tv like this guy later. 

warning -NSFW commentary , but funny. He's got some anger issues.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My eyes are on Respawn, most of the MW2 team left to join them along with the two dudes that carried the MW series so my bet is whatever they come up with next is going to be better than the next Infinity Ward title with the right funding.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

mikernaut said:


>


----------



## Prydogga

:O I want to hear more about that, and without the (apparently evil) Activision publishing, it might not be a huge appeal for endless amounts of cash, and a proper good game!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think the dev team wanted to take it in a fresh direction and fell out with Activision who wanted to carry on with the cash cow. Can't blame Activision, they're businessmen - it's their job to do so... but businessmen are the bane of the creative world.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, I understand that, seems most people don't (Note the 'apparently evil') and alot of companies end up being seen as evil, if not all. But hopefully Respawn has/will find a good company, I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up with Zenimax. Those guys are buying everything nowadays.


----------



## ittoa666

mikernaut said:


> Got me a fridge full of cheap beer and ready to start prestige 3 tonight
> 
> I'll probably be yelling at the tv like this guy later.
> 
> warning -NSFW commentary , but funny. He's got some anger issues.






Sounds like me x3. I think the same thinks. This shit is hilarious.


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> Got me a fridge full of cheap beer and ready to start prestige 3 tonight
> 
> I'll probably be yelling at the tv like this guy later.
> 
> warning -NSFW commentary , but funny. He's got some anger issues.




LOL! Dude is complaining about how it takes so many bullets to kill people when he's hip-firing at guys halfway across the screen with an smg!  Dumbass.  He also claims he's one of the best yet he can't figure out how to melee when guys are right on top of him....  Spray and pray running around like a noob, you're one of the best alright!


----------



## mikernaut

He's just goofing around, I did laugh too that he never knifed anyone. I love when all the enemy players run up the steps in a line at him, lol

He's got another video where he's joking about how great he is and he's destroying the other team on Nuketown and went like 55-2. The punchline is he was playing combat training against the Treyarch bots. Some people actually thought he was being serious though.

here it is


----------



## leandroab

mikernaut said:


> He's just goofing around, I did laugh too that he never knifed anyone. I love when all the enemy players run up the steps in a line at him, lol
> 
> He's got another video where he's joking about how great he is and he's destroying the other team on Nuketown and went like 55-2. The punchline is he was playing combat training against the Treyarch bots. Some people actually thought he was being serious though.
> 
> here it is




LUKADISHITT!


----------



## leandroab

I just bought this shit via Steam. Let's hope this game makes it worth the god damn 60 bux!


----------



## wintersun

Btw, you can play COD: Black Ops free-for-alls for cash on Beyond Gaming. Check it out if you're interested. I work for them, so i gotta spread the word a little


----------



## leandroab

wintersun said:


> Btw, you can play COD: Black Ops free-for-alls for cash on Beyond Gaming. Check it out if you're interested. I work for them, so i gotta spread the word a little



That's an interesting concept... 


I just completed the single player. Nice shit! All I want now is to buy a Nixie tube.


----------



## Asid

It is good.


----------



## GazPots

The more i play the more i enjoy it, but it still has those epic face palm moments. Most of which come from the game spawning you with a guy looking at you and his finger on the trigger.


Addicted though. 



Also went to the trouble of making an awesome clip of my RC car jumping a claymore and killing the 2 campers. Then i find upon loading the saved clip the timing is all messed up and the car is barely in the screen at the right time.


What's that all about?


----------



## HighGain510

Just got my new gaming PC built and first thing I did after re-installing Windows was throw Black Ops on there and play a few rounds. Here's how my first game back ended (I'm ArChAnGeL in case you didn't see my name highlighted there ):







Can you say pwnage?  The new PC runs so smooth, loving that i7 goodness!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hardcore Free-For-All is like honey for the camping bees.


----------



## ittoa666

HighGain510 said:


>



What mode was that?


----------



## leandroab

I played this game (MP) for 4h (sunday and monday).

Things I'm starting to consider:
1- I hate Nuketown (I dig clusterfuck maps, but there is like 500 servers with "Nuketown 24/7" so it's tarting to piss me off).

2- Wtf happened with 3s invul while spawning? It happens SO MANY TIMES it's fucking retarded. You spawn, there is a guy that happens to be passing through right at the exact moment you spawn. Puts a bullet in your head. You're like "WTF is this shit? /picard"

3- What's up with the "Oh shit there's an enemy in front of me *insta prone while shooting at the same time* " I swar to god there is like 0 delay between proning and being able to shoot.

4- This ain't TF2. WTF is with all the "jumping around and shooting at the same time"? Don't remember MW being like this.

5- Fuck campers. I play hardcore so, it's fucking annoying.

4h man.. hahahaha


----------



## HighGain510

ittoa666 said:


> What mode was that?



I get confused with all the different game types, it's the one where there is a box and you have to capture and defend the single box. Once you capture it if you get killed while defending you have to wait to respawn until they kill your whole team or take over the box, but it repeats over and over by respawning the box in a different area so it's not like the other modes where you plant and then the round is over once you blow it up. It's a pretty fun mode if your team doesn't suck as people have a tendency to just lob grenades at the box while you're trying to capture and if you don't have anyone helping you get it or covering you can get spanked (check out the other team's score, they only captured like once ). Also to be noted, I didn't have the chopper gunner or whatever it was so all those kills were straight up shooting! 

I will say one of the most absolutely frustrating killstreaks is that fucking chaingun chopper gunner one, ESPECIALLY on maps like nuketown.  You all get respawned together so the dude just mows you down over and over and unless you get lucky enough to respawn farther away from your teammates you can't possibly get a rocket or two off to knock him down. I was hoping they would patch it to make the spawns a bit better when stuff like that was going on but it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats team headquarters


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Did Project Nova on Veteran but the timer didn't show up so I didn't get the Light Foot achievement, even though I know for a fact if the timer has been on the screen it would've given me the achievement.


----------



## synrgy

Got a few rounds in with Orb the other night, further solidifying the fact that I suck at this game.


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> Got a few rounds in with Orb the other night, further solidifying the fact that I suck at this game.



Nah man, everyone has their nights.  I was sucking it up last night big time!

@ Leandro, you must've missed that shit you were talking about in MW2 and COD4. The dolphin/dumpster diving bullshit, where someone goes prone the second they see you and start firing. That or the Halo geeks that jump like rabbits whenever you start shooting at them.

Think it's par for the course at this point unfortunately


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My gripes about this game: crap 'Safe Area', no way to check what difficulty you've done missions on, no 'restart checkpoint' - seriously wtf?


----------



## Joose

Ya know, Xbox Live is making me really dislike British people lol. Every single match that involves a British dude who doesn't suck is just annoying. "This is MY map! Stupid Americans, you can't beat me!". But when I kill them I get, "Fuckin' faggot American! Fuckin' cheap ass usin' that gun!"

That last one was hilarious to me, considering he was using a Commando with a grenade launcher on it, I believe.


----------



## meisterjager

^ People suck in general, FYI, but some of the other British people I've played against on there are such hysterically bad losers, and they're offensive little shits, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I find that most people on Xbox live are idiots regardless of nationality.


----------



## Prydogga

Servers were down today for me, though 'Fuck that' and I went and played MW2. Lots of people still play it, and it's still fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Unfortunately it seems that the whole underbelly of British scum plays COD, and really make us look bad. The Americans on there are fucking hilarious I find, apart from kids.


----------



## orb451

I think Dave said it best, XBox live is a haven for shit heads, regardless of where they come from. 

One reason UK players might *suck* to us Americans is lag. I know the Aussies and UK'ers I've been in lobbies with have sucked it up time and again and there's no way that they're *that* bad. When they're brown-barring it the whole time, I know lag's got a good bit to do with it... Attitude-wise, stick with the "friends only" option and you can rid yourself of most of the shit talkers.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was plaing Reach today and some Americans on my team were commenting on how I was going into 'beast mode'.  You guys make me laugh.


----------



## ittoa666

Joose said:


> Ya know, Xbox Live is making me really dislike British people lol. Every single match that involves a British dude who doesn't suck is just annoying. "This is MY map! Stupid Americans, you can't beat me!". But when I kill them I get, "Fuckin' faggot American! Fuckin' cheap ass usin' that gun!"
> 
> That last one was hilarious to me, considering he was using a Commando with a grenade launcher on it, I believe.



Just tell them that they have bad teeth and they sip tea. Just drop random stereotype insults.....or just blow in your mic. 

Obnoxious people in general have made me play with my headset off, unless I'm in a party, which is 90% of the time. I don't want to hear how "pro" you are or how loud you can be during an argument. What ever happened to acting civilized and down to earth? Everyone these days is just worried about how good they can be, not how much fun they have. I blame these pro gaming circuits. /rant

After playing Black Ops since it came out, I can say that I like it a lot more than MW2.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> Just tell them that they have bad teeth and they sip tea. Just drop random stereotype insults.....or just blow in your mic.


 
Don't make me start on Americans and friendly fire.


----------



## GazPots

Hilariously one of the few games i've had on BLOPS with american team mates resulted in me being teamkilled more than i've ever had in any game in my entire cod career. 


The other had the enemy team (americans) shouting BEAAAAAAAAATCH down the mic and shouting hilariously retarded insults for no reason at all.

They shouted it even louder when they got their ass handed to them.


----------



## Prydogga

orb451 said:


> I think Dave said it best, XBox live is a haven for shit heads, regardless of where they come from.
> 
> One reason UK players might *suck* to us Americans is lag. I know the Aussies and UK'ers I've been in lobbies with have sucked it up time and again and there's no way that they're *that* bad. When they're brown-barring it the whole time, I know lag's got a good bit to do with it... Attitude-wise, stick with the "friends only" option and you can rid yourself of most of the shit talkers.



For the two to three years we were playing COD4, we sucked it up and dealt with the lag, everytime one Aussie managed to score host, all Americans raged like they didn't understand what lag meant. Needless to say, it felt good to get a bit of an advantage for once.

Too bad Black Ops local only search still gets you into retarded American lobbies. I'm still playing MW2, again.


----------



## Prydogga

Also, with the exxeption of a few games, I never really run into trouble with my fellow Aussies, they do however gang like a pack of wolves on anyone foreign.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I just got my PS3 back, and all I play is Combat training...I'm suck of hearing freshly pubescent 14 year olds from any country. And yes, Americans who are 18+ are generally pretty cool/humorous.


----------



## Bekanor

Ever since the advent of internet based multiplayer, gamers have steadily become more and more retarded. 

Seriously, does everyone have to be such a douche? It seems more and more that games are less about having a fun time with other people and more about being a smarmy cunt to everyone and ramming your victory down their throats. 

How pathetic that so devoid of real achievement are these peoples lives that they take such an insignificant (and totally inconsequential) success to such a bizarre place. 

You know the people I mean, the "[KilledYouFag]Undead_Sniper666"s of the world.


----------



## synrgy

I just make liberal use of the game's very easy to use 'mute' function, and when time allows I also pull up people's profiles and select 'avoid this player'. 

I've been doing this ever since I bought my 360, really, and the more time that goes on, the less frequently I seem to run into the screamers/whiners/trash-talkers/racists/etc.

Had a decent little killstreak -- decent for me, I mean, as I'm not like you guys with 70 kills per match -- and I recorded it, but I didn't realize you have to 'render' it after recording it so I'll have to upload the clip some time after I get home this evening.


----------



## leandroab

The game is freezing randomly when I play multiplayer. Fucking shit.


----------



## Joose

I'm quickly realizing that I've become very inconsistent in first-person shooters. One game I'll have 20 kills and 3 deaths. The next, with the same players, 6 kills and 18 deaths. I need to get on my game. I've never been so inconsistent.


----------



## Mr Violence




----------



## leandroab

Mr Violence said:


>



That's so true. Also, 2+3 indeed = cats...


----------



## maliciousteve

I was watching a mate of mine play Sticks and Stones? 

The other guys were getting really annoyed with him because he was using melee attacks too which apparently 'isn't allowed' even though it's part of the damn game. 

All I heard was 'what's the point?!!' 'fuck sake' and 'fucking gringo'


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Don't make me start on Americans and friendly fire.



It's cool. I've heard it all.  I know how obnoxious we can be, and I hate those people, too.


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> And yes, Americans who are 18+ are generally pretty cool/humorous.



That's an unfortunately low percentage of people on Live though.


----------



## metal_sam14

Just ordered this today, cant fucking wait for it to arrive!


----------



## synrgy

Nevermind. Found out you can only use 30 seconds in an uploaded clip. The killstreak I was gonna post is about 3:30.


----------



## leandroab

Just came to a conclusion:

Hardcore matches = Camper heaven.

Fucking god damn shit.

A smiley face for a reticule? Wtf? Why not a big ass circle that obscures the hole thing, that would be the same thing!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


> Just came to a conclusion:
> 
> Hardcore matches = Camper heaven.
> 
> Fucking god damn shit.
> 
> A smiley face for a reticule? Wtf? Why not a big ass circle that obscures the hole thing, that would be the same thing!



I know dude, even Free-For-All is camp city on Hardcore, fucking ridiculous


----------



## synrgy

That was always my experience of hardcore in MW2, as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've always been a HCS&D guy, so I can't bitch about it too much, but when people actually neglect to *play the game* that turns me into a camper too because 8 times out of 10 when I rush the fuckers they get me


----------



## leandroab

HC TDM: The most pointless game mode EVER.

No objectives.
No need to leave your favorite camp spot.
No. Fun.

HC TDM! In a theater near you!


----------



## GazPots

HC TDM is fine if you play with a decent set of friends. Any campers can be quickly dealt with using the old china lake or some tasty tomahawks. 



Speaking of china lakes...............





Yes, i know i'm a dickbag.


----------



## Prydogga

CHINA BEACH!


----------



## leandroab

GazPots said:


> HC TDM is fine if you play with a decent set of friends. Any campers can be quickly dealt with using the old china lake or some tasty tomahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of china lakes...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i know i'm a dickbag.




Uber Noobtube ahahhaha

Well, I love that 90% of the servers I plau has the "No GL/CL/RPG/Last Chance" rule. Fucking retarded shit.


----------



## GazPots

Insta tubes at the starts of rounds will be a thing of the past in a week or so with the incoming patch.


Also got my first 2 Hueys today!


One involved the god damn luckiest run using the (horrible) m60 and my best Rambo impersonation. Mowed 'em down man after man. 



Chopper gunner rocks like a bitch though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

leandroab said:


> HC TDM: The most pointless game mode EVER.
> 
> No objectives.
> No need to leave your favorite camp spot.
> No. Fun.
> 
> HC TDM! In a theater near you!



I know right? Not only on Black Ops, on ANY Call of Duty game.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Insta tubes at the starts of rounds will be a thing of the past in a week or so with the incoming patch.



I haven't heard about that. What exactly are they doing to fix that?


----------



## metal_sam14

Copy arrived today, have been brushing up on my skills offline so I can be ready for the real shit, loving the game


----------



## synrgy

I've got a question:

Why is there code in place that prevents players from launching tubes across the map at the start of a game ("can't use again for 30 seconds" or whatever), but randomly lobbing grenades across the map at the start of a game is totally acceptable?'


----------



## HighGain510

synrgy said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Why is there code in place that prevents players from launching tubes across the map at the start of a game ("can't use again for 30 seconds" or whatever), but randomly lobbing grenades across the map at the start of a game is totally acceptable?'




I was wondering the same thing. If you play Nuketown you pretty much have to wait to rush unless you want to try dodging 10 grenades at the start of the match.  They should eliminate both from the first 20 seconds or so IMO.


----------



## synrgy

HighGain510 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. If you play Nuketown you pretty much have to wait to rush unless you want to try dodging 10 grenades at the start of the match.  They should eliminate both from the first 20 seconds or so IMO.



I _really_ dislike that map. It's the only map I've played that I will now actually quit a server just to avoid.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> I _really_ dislike that map. It's the only map I've played that I will now actually quit a server just to avoid.



It can be fun, but when you're playing in a room full of people who are better than you, it's generally not


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> but when you're playing in a room full of people who are better than you



That would be _always_.


----------



## leandroab

synrgy said:


> I _really_ dislike that map. It's the only map I've played that I will now actually quit a server just to avoid.



You just have to embrace the clusterfuck.

An occasional Nuketown can be lots of fun (for me). I usually finish the level in tears, I laugh so much.. it's like 500 grenades flying everywhere, tomahawks, knives...


----------



## GazPots

synrgy said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Why is there code in place that prevents players from launching tubes across the map at the start of a game ("can't use again for 30 seconds" or whatever), but randomly lobbing grenades across the map at the start of a game is totally acceptable?'



You can still use a Chine lake launcher right away, making the whole "no noobtube" baffling. As for grenades, they require more running than the toobs unless you play nuketown. 


But in that case you can easily just skip that shitty map.


----------



## synrgy

I guess my point is, I'd rather be killed by a 'tube' if it's at least being aimed at me than a grenade that was randomly lobbed over a wall in hopes that it might hit something.

I said it in the MW2 thread: I don't understand the fuss over tubes at all.


----------



## GazPots

^ Same, just avoid the known toob hotspots and leave the spawn as quick as you can.


----------



## HighGain510

synrgy said:


> I _really_ dislike that map. It's the only map I've played that I will now actually quit a server just to avoid.



I actually love that map with the exception of when someone gets to control the chopper gunner.... I saw a dude hit like 100 with maybe 6 deaths because he just kept spraying where we would spawn and I was the ONLY person trying to get rockets off at him but since I'd spawn with the retards he would kill me like 10 times in a row. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> It can be fun, but when you're playing in a room full of people who are better than you, it's generally not



The pic I posted a few pages back was from one of my matches on Nuketown (ArChAnGeL):


----------



## GazPots

Just had another bullshit game.


Domination on Cracked where host is chosen to be me and once again i get fucking mauled by peashooters regardless of how accurate or how fast i am.


I get the drop on people and start firing and get killed by what sounds like 1 or 2 bullets. Kill cam suggests otherwise, namely WHOLE FUCKING CLIPS getting put into me by the enemy.


What the fuck is wrong with the netcode on this game?

Edit - Nevermind, i googled "black ops" "Lag compensators" and hit the first link which was a giant thread about how shit black ops coding is. Good connections are essentially given lag and the slower connections aren't so the fights are "fairer", yet it doesn't work. Turns out this was also in the WaW engine aswell and to a far lesser degree the MW engine.

http://www.callofduty.com/board/vie...st=0&sk=t&sd=a&sid=1spa1qqg2q35ug0mrajhhsdp47


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Just had another bullshit game.
> 
> 
> Domination on Cracked where host is chosen to be me and once again i get fucking mauled by peashooters regardless of how accurate or how fast i am.
> 
> 
> I get the drop on people and start firing and get killed by what sounds like 1 or 2 bullets. Kill cam suggests otherwise, namely WHOLE FUCKING CLIPS getting put into me by the enemy.
> 
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with the netcode on this game?
> 
> Edit - Nevermind, i googled "black ops" "Lag compensators" and hit the first link which was a giant thread about how shit black ops coding is. Good connections are essentially given lag and the slower connections aren't so the fights are "fairer", yet it doesn't work. Turns out this was also in the WaW engine aswell and to a far lesser degree the MW engine.
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops



I was playing on launch earlier, and as I climbed the ladder to the little perch type thing with the wooden palette, I got stabbed. Problem was the guy was on the ground and I was up top off of the ladder. I see a lot of people saying that things like that happen a lot in black ops, but I also remember stupid things like that happening in mw2.


----------



## leandroab

It seems that GL, tubes, and last stand are severely segregated in this game...


----------



## ittoa666

Black Ops Patch 1.04 Now Live on Xbox 360, PS3

New update fixes and such listed in that link.


----------



## Vstro

What are you guys all playing this on? Xbox? I have a ps3 and this game just blows on it. Such a bummer.


----------



## Taylor2

Sorry guys, prepare for a rant.


You know, I've been pretty lax about this games' problems, all the things that are wrong but lived with them, but jesus christ, this game is broken. Straight up.

Tonight I signed on, downloaded a new patch, went online to see what the patch changes were, saw some good things had changed...
And wow.
Everything that was wrong with this game before, is even worse.

I spawned in the same place 3 times in a row, the same place where a guy on the other team was camping in a corner, watching.
Gotta love it.

Had host in another game, and I was a full second behind what the other person saw. I watched the kill cam, and half the time when I was shooting at them on my screen, I apparently wasn't on their side.


Like really Treyarch, the bar was set pretty low with MW2, but you made this worse. Weapons might be balanced, but the mechanics suck.



/rant.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I am more than a little pissed at Treyarch at this point. Apparently there is a known glitch where running the game on full graphics for multiplayer causes it to freeze/lock up within 10-30 minutes.  I have badass hardware and can't even use it without asking for my game to be lost (along with all the XP for the round!). I have had several awesome matches ruined by having the game just freeze on me.  Love the game when it works but these fuckers need to issue a patch for the PC already and stop being so lazy about it... Just because you made the sale doesn't mean you quit supporting the game within 2 months of release! If Treyarch doesn't make this right, I won't be buying any more titles from them in the future, that's for sure.


----------



## Prydogga

Sucks that everyone seems to be having a bunch of problems, I feel I've been enjoying Black Ops considerably more since the latest patch, I couldn't even play more than 2 or 3 games a week before this, but now everything seems smoother, and of course:

Quickscoping!


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, the comments in the forum all say that this patch has pretty much raped the PS3 and PC....


----------



## GazPots

Fuck me, quick scoping is back?


Say it ain't so.


----------



## Prydogga

I don't see the problem, you don't get quick aiming in and you can't get FMJ, I'm glad it's back because now it's actually possible to snipe in general, it was like 3 seconds of scoping in before you get the crosshair in centre pre-patch.


----------



## GazPots

I agree on the fixing normal sniping techniques (i did struggle with killing using the snipers with previous patch), but i detest people who walk about with a 6 foot rifle and use it like a handgun. Actual hate going out to them. I used to get lumped with these knobs in S&D all the time in MW2 and it drove me fucking bonkers.


I cried a small tear of joy when they nerfed them the first time and all the crybaby threads appeared on the cod forums. 

It was comedy gold.


----------



## Prydogga

I have to admit I'd be among the butthurt, I like being able to snipe quickly, just for the risk and reward, because certainly when I go up against a guy with an AK74 or 47, chances are he's got the advantage. If I win, I feel better than if I had just sprayed him back with a commando.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Game seems smooth as fuck after the patching... no probs here...

BTW, I love Nuketown. All you need is an SPAS, claymore, and CZ on full auto and you can pretty much hold up one of the houses for a good while long enough to get about 7 or 8 kills, or untill someone chunks a grenade through the window .


----------



## Vstro

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Game seems smooth as fuck after the patching... no probs here...
> 
> BTW, I love Nuketown. All you need is an SPAS, claymore, and CZ on full auto and you can pretty much hold up one of the houses for a good while long enough to get about 7 or 8 kills, or untill someone chunks a grenade through the window .




What are you playing on? 360?

I know this game was hyped up a lot and I expected it not to live up to it 100%, but this game is unplayable most times. Seems like Treyarch just rides Activisions success and produces mediocre games.


----------



## ittoa666

Prydogga said:


> I don't see the problem, you don't get quick aiming in and you can't get FMJ, I'm glad it's back because now it's actually possible to snipe in general, it was like 3 seconds of scoping in before you get the crosshair in centre pre-patch.



Kinda realistic, aye?  I personally can't stand when people run around with a sniper. Snipers don't do that in real life. They wait and hunt.

That's how I do it, but I am happy that I can actually hit people now.


----------



## leandroab

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I am more than a little pissed at Treyarch at this point. Apparently there is a known glitch where running the game on full graphics for multiplayer causes it to freeze/lock up within 10-30 minutes.



Happened here too. All the time. I found out that playing it in windowed mode solved the problem. Try it 



Prydogga said:


> Quickscoping!



Call me butthurt, but fuck that. Snipers are made for sniping, not to use as assault rifles. You can't snipe cuz you're getting killed all the time while camping? More claymores. Or don't snipe.  

ALL THE TIME I get fucking retards, chasing me with a sniper rifle, aiming, shooting and walking at the same time.


----------



## ittoa666

leandroab said:


> Call me butthurt, but fuck that. Snipers are made for sniping, not to use as assault rifles. You can't snipe cuz you're getting killed all the time while camping? More claymores. Or don't snipe.
> 
> ALL THE TIME I get fucking retards, chasing me with a sniper rifle, aiming, shooting and walking at the same time.


----------



## leandroab

Oh and I forgot to add, HIP-FIRING sniper rifles too.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Vstro said:


> What are you playing on? 360?


Yep!


----------



## Prydogga

ittoa666 said:


> Kinda realistic, aye?  I personally can't stand when people run around with a sniper. Snipers don't do that in real life. They wait and hunt.
> 
> That's how I do it, but I am happy that I can actually hit people now.



Yeah, it's still not MW2 level run around and 360 someone, I sit and wait, and shoot a guy as soon as I see him, but I like that now I can look around without being scoped in and have a chance of hitting a guy once I scope in


----------



## GazPots

Had my first flashbang direct hit in blops last night. 

Was trying to flash a claymore so i could hack it and a guy walked out right at THE best time. 


On the head son! 



I remember getting a kill cam in MW2 with a flashbang to a guys head. 


I laughed for a good 10 minutes after it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The best is when you blow up a car next to someone and it gets captured on killcam, so good, especially from a Thumper as it follows the grenade.


----------



## HighGain510

So what rank are you gents up to now? I just hit Prestige Level 3 an hour ago and I'm up to rank 18.  Going to call it a night and might play some more tomorrow, or hit up some Assassin's Creed Brotherhood since I haven't touched that in a few days.


----------



## ittoa666

HighGain510 said:


> So what rank are you gents up to now? I just hit Prestige Level 3 an hour ago and I'm up to rank 18.  Going to call it a night and might play some more tomorrow, or hit up some Assassin's Creed Brotherhood since I haven't touched that in a few days.



Mid level (can't remember #), 3rd prestige. Been playing a lot of zombies with friends.


----------



## GazPots

I'm level 50 on the first rank, prestige can go fuck itself.


Took me long enough to find some fucker using a sentry gun in hardcore and knife it i can't be bothered to do it all over again.


Of course now i see sentry guns all the time but as soon as i hit that button they'll all dissappear. At least thats how the theory goes.





Been using the sniper rifles for a bit now. Managed to get Scout pro and it really helps since the weapon switches are ridiculously fast now. Magnum for the win.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm only level 41 

I've gone back to playing MW2 as I think it's superior for online play. On MW2 the bullet register is a lot better on the Hardcore playlists, on Black Ops sometimes it takes 3 times as many bullets to take people down.


----------



## BlindingLight7

On HC playlist for PC it's one shot kills, I think they should call it simulation or something, I love pickin' down noobs with my M-14


----------



## leandroab

GazPots said:


> I'm level 50 on the first rank, prestige can go fuck itself.





Fuck gold plated bullshit, ronald mcdonald facepaint or whataver you unlock at lvl69 prestige. I don't care..


----------



## HighGain510

leandroab said:


> Fuck gold plated bullshit, ronald mcdonald facepaint or whataver you unlock at lvl69 prestige. I don't care..



Eh, I am doing it for the extra custom slots as I like to have specific characters for certain scenarios.


----------



## GazPots

I prestiged once in MW2 and felt it was a good call on that game. On this game i have no need for an FMJ slot or 2 since i run warlord exclusively. Pretty much makes prestige useless. Also, all that work for a fucking badge and quite frankly garbage face paint? 










Also i don't know if people reaslise that when on the menu that has "xbox live", "local", "options and "store" you can go into local and setup a custom class and put anything on. 

Everything in the game is unlocked in there, including the golden camo and the face paint and all weapons + attatchments. So you can go in and see what combos are good and what to buy before you spend any cod points.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Call of Duty: Black Ops- Downloadable Content to Hit Xbox on February 1 | UK Gadget and Tech News, Reviews and Shopping


----------



## leandroab

HighGain510 said:


> Eh, I am doing it for the extra custom slots as I like to have specific characters for certain scenarios.



I thought that too, but when I reach the respective prestiges required, it will be 2025, the world is already over and I will be playing COD:69


----------



## HighGain510

leandroab said:


> I thought that too, but when I reach the respective prestiges required, it will be 2025, the world is already over and I will be playing COD:69



Agreed. The difference for me is that by prestige 5 I will have 3 bonus custom slots (plenty for me ) and since I am still laid up for another 2 weeks due to the surgery I have time!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

When I get to 50, that's probably it. Unless I find the desperate urge for that extra class I won't even think about it.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> I prestiged once in MW2 and felt it was a good call on that game. On this game i have no need for an FMJ slot or 2 since i run warlord exclusively. Pretty much makes prestige useless. Also, all that work for a fucking badge and quite frankly garbage face paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i don't know if people reaslise that when on the menu that has "xbox live", "local", "options and "store" you can go into local and setup a custom class and put anything on.
> 
> Everything in the game is unlocked in there, including the golden camo and the face paint and all weapons + attatchments. So you can go in and see what combos are good and what to buy before you spend any cod points.



Must be a 360 thing, there isn't anything like that for PC.


----------



## ittoa666

HighGain510 said:


> Eh, I am doing it for the extra custom slots as I like to have specific characters for certain scenarios.



I'm doing it so the game doesn't get stale, just like in did in the other ones.


----------



## maliciousteve

I just got this today. I've played it before at a friends so I know what I'm doing. So far, 2 good games 2 bad games.


----------



## HighGain510

Hmm I was playing on a UK server earlier (PC) and saw a dude with the name [GTFO] Djent....  My tag is [ENGL] and he asked me about the amps... so I wonder if he's a member on here maybe?  Whoever it was, he got to witness several rounds of absolute domination as over the course of a few rounds I scored a few of the chaingun helicopters as well as the chopper gunner with missiles!  My videos seem to be loading a day behind so I can't view today's yet but I'll check tomorrow and see if I can save/upload a few of the more tasty ones!


----------



## leandroab

Watcha doin on UK servers? Don't you get lag?


----------



## Prydogga

I have 4 sniper classes, and 2 AK74u classes for whenever I rage in Search and need to spray bitches. I need all 10 classes, I miss it so much after having them all in MW2.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've been using the Famas quite a bit and that seems to work out most of the time. The recoil on it isn't too great which is getting on my nerves a bit. Might have to give the machine guns more of a chance.


----------



## HighGain510

leandroab said:


> Watcha doin on UK servers? Don't you get lag?



Just searched the map and game type, clicked one towards the top. Even playing on their server my ping was under 100, no noticeable lag for me at least.  My ping is way lower on US servers but again I didn't experience much lag myself.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I thank Black Ops multiplayer for helping me realise just how good the multiplayer on MW2 truly is.


----------



## Prydogga

What I don't get, is how they can make big changes to try and keep the game fair, then they keep second chance, and add duel wield semi auto shotguns. :/

Also, I love prestiging, but you get raped by every kid with an AK74u until you can unlock it yourself, the order in which you unlock guns IMO is _really_ unbalanced.


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> What I don't get, is how they can make big changes to try and keep the game fair, then they keep second chance, and add duel wield semi auto shotguns. :/
> 
> Also, I love prestiging, but you get raped by every kid with an AK74u until you can unlock it yourself, the order in which you unlock guns IMO is _really_ unbalanced.



Second chance FTL! I'm sorry, but if I kill you via a goddamn headshot, you should NOT get another chance to kill me with a fucking pistol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Last Stand and all other noob perks should be locked past level 20.


----------



## Dark Aegis

You know whats stupid? I tried naming one of my custom classes "Assault" as my assault rifle kit. It wouldnt let me due to profanity.


----------



## josh pelican

Got this shit for Christmas.

I am fucking destroying it. I beat Campaign Mode today. I will probably beat it again tonight to find more intel and get more trophies.

I played online for 10-20 minutes. I played a few rounds of Combat Training and was the top player in every match. I know it's only training and doesn't count for much, but it was fun as hell. I ruined everyone, rarely died, and had a ball.


----------



## Prydogga

A friend of mine tried to name a class 'Han Solo' an it was void due to profanity, what does profanity manner for a custom class anyway? It's not like the 7,000,000 dick's that put dicks as their emblems 

Also, last stand is a huge pain in the ass if you're sniping, because about 50% of the time, even the L96 is a 2 shot kill, with last stand, it's 3. That's alot of work. Also, if someone is falling into last stand, they are invincible until they hit the ground, utter bullshit.


----------



## josh pelican

The only gay thing about playing online is that I've been playing for less than six hours online and going against dudes who have been playing since day one.

Although, that goes for every game. They're already level 50+ and almost impossible to kill. You can't hurt them, but they can shoot you in the foot once and you're dead.

I'm just going to keep having fun in Combat Training for a day or two with the occasional match here and there.

If you have PS3 and want to play zombies or some shit, hit me up. PSN = JoshPelican.


----------



## synrgy

Prydogga said:


> It's not like the 7,000,000 dick's that put dicks as their emblems



Or the equal number who's emblems depict a few white guys watching a black guy hang from a tree... 

Needless to say I've been using the 'report offensive emblem' tool on those fucks.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've noticed a lot of whiney bitches on this game. Being called a camper for not moving for all but 3 seconds, getting called a 'fucking noob' because I killed some one with a RC and general moaning about being killed by some one who only got the game two days ago. Not my fault that I know what I'm doing and playing it how it should be played


----------



## josh pelican

If you snipe, you're a bitch.

If you camp, you're a bitch.


----------



## synrgy

More like "If you kill me, you're a bitch".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> More like "If you kill me, you're a bitch".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

maliciousteve said:


> I've noticed a lot of whiney bitches on this game. Being called a camper for not moving for all but 3 seconds, getting called a 'fucking noob' because I killed some one with a RC and general moaning about being killed by some one who only got the game two days ago. Not my fault that I know what I'm doing and playing it how it should be played



I think it's good that people get the rage out of the system on the spot. We are men and we are playing a game where we fucking kill each other  

It's the same as your favourite football team conceding a goal or losing a match, you have invested emotional interest, so it's best to get it out of your system there and then


----------



## HighGain510

I've just gotten to the point where if I see guys camping the same spots and they're not equipped with flak jacket, I unleash "Teh toob" on those bitches.  Then I sit back and wait for "ZOMG NOOB TOOB!!!" and the like to start coming in.  Whatever, lemme get you guys a tent and some marshmallows for all that camping you got going on over there!  I also love the guys who ONLY lob random grenades... once I get hit by a couple of those, it's time for the grenade launcher to make it's way into play. Some dude had warlord pro and just kept lobbing grenades at me so after he got me twice I tubed him about 4-5 times in a row and he flipped the fuck out. It's the little things.  

Also, it happens to be one of my favorite characters but I equipped a guy with the famas + grenade launcher, CZ75 + full auto, hardline pro, slight of hand pro and marathon. I call that one my "instant care package" class as I can all but guarantee 2 kills with the launcher and famas is easy to ping a few dudes in the face quickly and reload before they can send more your way.  I'll have to look up my K-D tonight, I think I'm doing pretty well these days, more often than not the care packages drop with something decent or the perk from hardline pro lets you toggle the package 1 time and 70%+ of the time now I've been getting chopper gunner/attack chopper, death matching etc. I got the dogs earlier and unleashed the hounds right at the end of the match to secure the win! LOL Love it!


----------



## josh pelican

synrgy said:


> More like "If you kill me, you're a bitch".



Actually, I have been sniped once. Same goes for kills by campers. I just think both are the biggest pussy moves ever. I know I'm not the only person in the world that feels this way.

I hate campers the most. I mean, if you have sit in grass or behind a door because you can't survive on the field, then you're a fucking pussy.


----------



## MFB

Or it's just personal preference  If/when I snipe, I normally have one long range weapon (in any game mind you) and one close up for when I go between spots so I'm not camping at least. 

I don't get why people have this hatred against sniping. Camping? That's pussy shit. Sniping in general? No.


----------



## josh pelican

There is a difference between snipe only and the use of both sniping and close combat. I'm referring to people who's only skill is to snipe and stay as far away from enemy contact as possible. If you can snipe and kill in close combat, than you know you're shit. Seriously.

I just played a terrible match. Campers (sitting beside stairs and other dumb areas), grenade launchers, napalm strikes every five seconds (no joke). I did fucking awful.

Then I played a match right after that and tore apart. Knifed so many fuckers. I played a match after, and I fucked everyone up... even when I listened to Mexicans complain about everything. Their guns suck, everyone on the team is backstabbing them, and that everything is gay.


----------



## synrgy

Honestly, the object of the game is to NOT DIE, right? With that in mind, what's more likely to help one stay alive? Picking a good spot while letting the retards run around, or being one of the retards running around? 

It's not really my style (I'm too impatient..) but I don't hate on campers, as I see camping as 'playing smart'.


----------



## josh pelican

We'll have to agree to disagree. You're the only person I've talked to that feels that way. 

I mean, I would rather play against people who run around the field that don't die than campers. As much as I fucking hate campers, they usually end up giving up whenever I know where they are. I am a master of grenades. No, I'm not trying to be cocky, but I can usually nail them.

EDIT: Maybe I just seem really bitchy because I've been sick since Christmas. I fucking hate being stuffed up and unable to breathe.


----------



## HighGain510

synrgy said:


> It's not really my style (I'm too impatient..) but I don't hate on campers, as I see camping as 'playing smart'.



Well they can keep playing smart right into the barrel of my grenade launcher after the first time they kill me from their camping spot!   Last night I had a killer match, ended up getting a Huey 4 kills into the match and dominated the other team. Think it was something ridiculous like 35-4. Some kid, level 4 no prestige with a K-D of 11-18, accused me of being a hacker!  REALLY? You just got this game for Christmas and someone who is now Prestige 4 whupped your ass good and proper, but it must have been cheating of some sort?!  How could he possibly lose?!  

I decided to Prestige again last night, I am now Prestige 4 and going to hit 5 to get another slot this week.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> Honestly, the object of the game is to NOT DIE, right? With that in mind, what's more likely to help one stay alive? Picking a good spot while letting the retards run around, or being one of the retards running around?
> 
> It's not really my style (I'm too impatient..) but I don't hate on campers, as I see camping as 'playing smart'.



Exactly right?

People bitch about people rushing, or camping, or spamming, or tubing, or sniping, or Halo jumping, or drop shotting... most of which we've ALL done before... but if you combine them all with the right timing, it actually makes you very good at the game, people just never want to die 

I know that when I say to my TV "FUCK YOU CAMPING PRICK!" that I'm just getting the aggression out and really I don't know how long he was camping for, whether he'll do it next round etc...

The message is: lighten up, guy


----------



## Prydogga

josh pelican said:


> If you snipe, you're a bitch.
> 
> If you camp, you're a bitch.



I snipe, but I rarely camp, and yeah, what everyone else has said, you do what you can to stay alive, and while others may hate it (Everyone hates everything in any game ever, if I'm running around with an MP5 and I get killed by an MP5 guy I call him a fucking asshole for doing so, cos I'm mad.)

You can't avoid pissing people off, so I just like to have fun and 360 no scope for the final kill in SnD, on spawn kill people with tomahawks, just for my own devilish enjoyment. I know it pisses people off, but people piss me off, so I'm going to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I camp, I snipe, I noob tube, I knife a lot, I lob random grenades. 

All the while I'm having hella fun.

Sorry for not being an easy kill 

You gotta keep your playing style mixed up cause these fkn kids will just study your moves and pwn you.


----------



## josh pelican

Like I said, if you have a healthy combination of more than one tactic to the game, then you're just a good player. If the only thing you know is camping, go back to Counter Strike.

MindCrime, you seem to have it down. You know how to snipe, camp, and are good with grenades. I'm sure you can run the battlefield without getting killed every two seconds.

The only thing that makes me mad is camping. I mean, I think most people are bitches. I didn't mean to seem like such a baby whining about everything. I just think it's a pussy move if you're only good at sitting in the bushes.

If you're tactic is to sit at the top of a set of stairs with C4 by the other entrance, then come on, man. I find a lot of people who do this can't live at all in the open field. They're kill death ratio is pretty high, but if they stop camping they'll die twice as much.

But as I said in my last post, maybe I'm just getting pissy because I'm sick. When I'm playing in a huge all-out war and I'm coughing, sneezing, and struggling to breathe, then I get mad. 

I know, I know. I'm just acting like a child. Maybe I'm crazy because I don't play to be better than everyone else and there's more to life than just owning everyone. I'm just playing to have fun, but there are too many serious people that ruin it. I gave up on all other Call of Duty games (online) because of the "lifers". If I was 10 and had no life, I'd be better than everyone else, too.

Oh well. I'm just going to keep on playing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

josh pelican said:


> If I was 10 and had no life, I'd be better than everyone else, too.



Yup 

Turtle Beaches/headphones help if you want to play the game for fun but also want to be able to keep up with the serious guys, I've been playing with them for a few weeks and my skill at MW2 has gone from good to seriously good


----------



## Prydogga

^ Very true, today I wanted to get the blackbird, and I was about $1000 short, so I took the contract "Finish a Team Deathmatch game as the highest scoring player" and I got out the MP5, which I haven't used since I unlocked classes. And I raped face. I got equal first (which in any other time would have me being pretty happy, had my furious) on my first game, and then was about 10 kills ahead of the next guy the game after, and I haven't ran around with an MP5 for weeks, I like to have alot of options, I'm glad that last year I decided to learn to quickscope, because now I have another fun option to take in all of the CODs. 


I also went back to MW2 and with the (now painfully obvious) ridiculous quickscoping, I got a 21 killstreak in my first game back, finishing on 24 -2. I wish more of my friends still played it


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yup
> 
> Turtle Beaches/headphones help if you want to play the game for fun but also want to be able to keep up with the serious guys, I've been playing with them for a few weeks and my skill at MW2 has gone from good to seriously good



Yeah, I play with a clan of which everyone but me have Turtle beaches, and all record/do montages. I've been playing with them all this year, and my kill/death ratio has gone from a negative average to a very nice positive because of it.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

There's always too much bitching about camping and sniping in any game. Think about it this way though. Imagine it was real life. Whoever runs in stupidly to get his kill count up will have his brains splattered on the nearest object by someone who isn't stupid. No one who cares about his life will run out in the open field like a moron.

So yes, if you run out onto a huge open area and you get sniped by someone, you are a fucking moron and have no right to bitch at them, because at the end of the day, you're the one that died. It's called having strategy.

As for the camper/sniper, if he's too stupid to get good cover and to always keep the enemy on his toes by not staying in the same spot too long, then he will get killed, end of story.

This applies to any shooter game that tries to emulate real life combat, but if you want to see it in action, play a game like America's Army and see what happens when you try to run anywhere without checking the area out first. That game is the epitome of what I'm talking about, because once you die that round, you're dead for the whole round, which might take a long ass time. It makes you value your 'life' more and makes you more careful.

And the argument that camping/sniping isn't fun and ruins the games for others is total bullshit. I have plenty of fun when I'm picking off my enemies with a sniper and always keeping them in the dark of where I am, that's the job of the sniper for fuck's sake. And if it ruins the game when you die because you're too stupid to make sure you know what you're getting into, then you are terrible at the game.

That being said when I don't get a sniper/camp (which is more than 75% of the time), I will go up there and do my best to stay alive and to pick off as many people as a can by using tactics and strategies, which makes me a pretty well rounded FPS player.

If you bitch because you got sniper or camped OR if you bitch because you got killed while sniping or camping, you've missed the whole point.


----------



## josh pelican

The campers I play with usually sit in the same spot for the whole game, even though after they kill me the first time I get them with a grenade. Clearly they're not very good, just fucking annoying. If you're going to camp, at least know the entire map so you can move.

You know what I hate more than campers, though? Fucking hell dogs in the Zombie mode. That and people who suck at Zombie mode. My friend Kate and I can usually destroy up to level 10, sometimes more when we got our A game going... but when you've got people dying and leaving everything unboarded, it can get shitty.


----------



## spattergrind

I hate people when they talk about "Damn n00b tubers" or "Damn Campers"

Too bad it works 
I mean I know it takes less skill, but its in the game, so what are you going to do?

I hardly camp, but I do stand in a corner or something for a little bit sometimes.
You know, being stealthy actually can get you kills believe it or not. You don't need to just rush the whole time.


----------



## pwilldabeast14

damn why cant people just enjoy the game? i mean i hate campers as much as the nxt guy but the game was made to have campers (hence the perfect camping spots), if it wasnt then every map would be an open grassland like paintball or some shit.


----------



## vampiregenocide

To be honest, camping is pretty difficult to do with all the weapons and killstreaks you have available to you. The longer you stay in one spot, the more predictable you are and the sooner someone will figure out you aren't going anywhere. RC cars, grenades, nova gas etc are just some ways to stop campers. Its pretty easy to deal with them if you are coordinated and know what you're doing, but when caught a couple of times by a camper, I like many get rage, CHARGE UP MA LAZOOR and going in all guns blazing, which often results in me getting killed. Take your time to figure out how to take them out, as you would in a real combat situation, and campers become less of an issue and more of a fun challenge.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's good that people get the rage out of the system on the spot. We are men and we are playing a game where we fucking kill each other
> 
> It's the same as your favourite football team conceding a goal or losing a match, you have invested emotional interest, so it's best to get it out of your system there and then



Good to not let it build up, 'cause then it'll get expressed in a far more drastic manner


----------



## Prydogga

Okay, as much as I loathe the 2474u for being overused and overpowered, I just unlocked the AK*47* again, and OH MY GOD. I was 30+ to 10- each game I played with it, it just ploughs through groups of enemies, so fulfilling!

On the downside, we lost 3 games in a row because we got stuck with 2 tweens playing on the same xbox just fucking around, doing jack shit, and each game they were over 15 deaths each and NO kills. That fucking countered every kill I got for our team. Morons.


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> Okay, as much as I loathe the 2474u for being overused and overpowered, I just unlocked the AK*47* again, and OH MY GOD. I was 30+ to 10- each game I played with it, it just ploughs through groups of enemies, so fulfilling!



I just prestiged so I haven't leveled up to the AK47 again just yet but I had one game where I nailed some dude who was carrying one and proceeded to destroy his whole team with it! LOL Scavenger FTW!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


> Good to not let it build up, 'cause then it'll get expressed in a far more drastic manner


----------



## Taylor2

On the whole 'sniper' thing, I'm a huge sniper. LOVE doing it. So much more fun to pick people off without them seeing you. When I play combat training to get away from the retarded amounts of lag this game has, I have so much more fun. I can even quickscope decently in the game. Not that I would bother running around with one. AR+SMG > Snipers in this game by a longshot.

That being said, this game isn't really all that great for it. The only decent map for sniping is Array, and even then with all the incredibly hilarious spawning in this game, Assault Rifles will still win in the end.

If I wasn't running around with the TAR, I was sniping in MW2. I used to quickscope when I needed to, but only as a means of saving grace in tight situations. I still hid in the outskirts picking people off as I saw them.

But in this game, it's quite silly.

Yesterday, I got no less than FOUR hitmarkers on ONE guy with the L96. Granted, one was through a wall, but two were direct hits, and the third shot was because buddy was in Second Chance.

How silly is that? The only REAL problem with the sniper rifles in MW2 was the quickscoping thing. Other then that they were dialed. They offered a decent chance against rifles. 


If only I hadn't lost my Rainbow Six Raven Shield disc.

That game was the best of the best for sniping.



ps. I have no idea as to why I posted this, but sharing experience is fun.


----------



## josh pelican

I just found out something I hate more than anything. Ignore everything I've said in this thread.

When you go to join a game, you're getting ready to start fucking shit up. Then when you're in, you look and you're on the losing team. It sucks, but you hope to help them out. You take two steps and the game ends.

fuuuuuuuuuu

I can handle campers. I hate them, but I'm still enjoying the game. I would never let anything like that stop me from playing a game. I wouldn't let joining a bad game do it either... but it just sucks, especially for those diehard gamers with no losses.

The only reason I would stop playing a specific game online is when there is a giant clan with all the best gamers who play all day and all night. No matter how much you play, your deaths rack up because of these guys. You'll never be on the same team as them, and even if you kill some of them, they start ganging up on you. This happened to me in Resistance 2. I remember playing against them once. The guy ranked number one online I killed a few times, no big deal. But there's one or two of them where if you kill them, they'll get the whole clan to gang you. It's like they follow you from game to game and make sure you never have fun. I've never had this problem with Call of Duty (oddly).


----------



## josh pelican

Sorry for two posts in a row, but I also dislike how some matches are so goddamn unfair. It'd be nice to see people levels 1-10 against people levels 1-10... not 50.

This doesn't make it very fun.

The worst is that some these people have names like LynchAllNigaz and KillTheJews. I'm surprised you're allowed to have names like this. I have played games online where my name couldn't have anything to do with word "panzer". I guess a lot of people will say it makes me look a Nazi, but I don't think either of those names are appropriate.


----------



## Taylor2

josh pelican said:


> Sorry for two posts in a row, but I also dislike how some matches are so goddamn unfair. It'd be nice to see people levels 1-10 against people levels 1-10... not 50.
> 
> This doesn't make it very fun.
> 
> The worst is that some these people have names like LynchAllNigaz and KillTheJews. I'm surprised you're allowed to have names like this. I have played games online where my name couldn't have anything to do with word "panzer". Although, I guess that automatically makes me look like a Nazi, but I don't think either of those names are just as nice.



Hahaha totally.

Yet you're not allowed to name your class "assault".

TreyArch is notsogoodatthis.


----------



## josh pelican

Damn, you quoted me in between two edits. Now the last sentence looks awful. 

Seriously, though. What's up with people allowed to have offensive names?


----------



## pwilldabeast14

josh pelican said:


> Damn, you quoted me in between two edits. Now the last sentence looks awful.
> 
> Seriously, though. What's up with people allowed to have offensive names?



yeahh and random black dudes who randomly start cussing at you just cause your white hah


----------



## Prydogga

You can't put Assault as a class name (Which no one else sees you idiots!) but you can put a damn guy in a suit raping a unicorn. Fail, Treyarch. You give a creative tool to one the most notoriously immature gaming crowds around.


----------



## Prydogga

@Taylor waaay up there.

The worst thing, is when you hit marker a guy, shoot him again and it downs him, and someone steals your kill, this happens all the time in non-hardcore games to me all the time. The hit boxes are stupid, one time you'll get a kill from a chest shot, and another time you'll get a hit marker, I get hit markers from 1 foot away. It's just plain stupid.
Yes, MW2 had properly strong snipers, and without quick reload they were pretty fair in the game.

I guess, the most balanced COD game was COD4, there was no god guns, unlike in the recent ones, if they could bring the gun structure back similar to that, and base their accuracy and strength back on the guns in that game, they would get alot more happy players.


----------



## heavy7-665

Sniper Rifles, the Assist maker


----------



## Taylor2

Prydogga said:


> @Taylor waaay up there.
> 
> The worst thing, is when you hit marker a guy, shoot him again and it downs him, and someone steals your kill, this happens all the time in non-hardcore games to me all the time. The hit boxes are stupid, one time you'll get a kill from a chest shot, and another time you'll get a hit marker, I get hit markers from 1 foot away. It's just plain stupid.
> Yes, MW2 had properly strong snipers, and without quick reload they were pretty fair in the game.
> 
> I guess, the most balanced COD game was COD4, there was no god guns, unlike in the recent ones, if they could bring the gun structure back similar to that, and base their accuracy and strength back on the guns in that game, they would get alot more happy players.



TOTALLY man.

They tried to make the game more balanced, and as the individual gun classes are balanced; i.e. no one assault rifle is really better then the others, the weapon TYPES are not balanced at all.

- Shotguns are hilariously useless.
- Snipers are pointless when a FAL with a Reflex will do the job better.

Submachine guns are okay. Don't think the AK74u is overpowered really, it's really just decent at best.


What I've been doing is running around with stupid classes.

The other night I was playing with a Skorpion Silenced, Ballistic Knife and regular grenades and perks.
Most fun I've had in a while.

The suppressor makes the range one bar. I had a game with no less than 10 assists.

Much more fun.

I never got to play COD4 unfortunately.


----------



## MFB

So, have things been fixed yet? I know before people were complaining about hit-registration and all that jazz, and there seemed to be things that needed fixing. I'm tempted to pick up a copy for another FPS to play online (I could give two shits less about the campaign in a modern-day shooter), but if there's still shit like that going on then I'll wait for patches.


----------



## GazPots

Taylor said:


> - Snipers are pointless when a FAL with a Reflex will do the job better.



Qouted cause i totally stick an acog and an infrared sight on this bad boy with a silencer and go to work. 


20 bullet sniper with ridculous range and damage?


Yes please..


Plus almost EVERYONE is walking about without ghost pro. I've only come across less than 10 people without ghost pro so far. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Prydogga

Taylor said:


> - Snipers are pointless when a FAL with a Reflex will do the job better.


That's nothing, try the G11 with the variable. You literally can quickscope with it, because the sleight of hand quick aim works with it, and in hardcore it's always one burst kill. Not to mention accurate as hell.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've stopped playing this game completely now, I'm back on MW2 and it feels good


----------



## Taylor2

MFB said:


> So, have things been fixed yet? I know before people were complaining about hit-registration and all that jazz, and there seemed to be things that needed fixing. I'm tempted to pick up a copy for another FPS to play online (I could give two shits less about the campaign in a modern-day shooter), but if there's still shit like that going on then I'll wait for patches.



You know what the deal is;

The reason that hit detection and lag are quite bad is because TA implemented a thing called 'Lag Compensation'.
Now, every game has it, but not to the extent TA have it.

What this does, is compensate the players with shitty connections by intentionally bogging down players with good connections.
Fairly normal. Except that they went way overboard with it.

So basically, guys with the best connections, get the most lag compensation, which tends to make you observe half a second later then the person with a shitty connection.

For instance : Most games I get host connection. I have a good internet. I usually do okay. Positive, but not by much. 
But I played a match where I was two and one bar connection, and had no less then a 6.0 k/d. AND the team I was on, kicked serious ass. The other team was a party with full connections.

It was funny, it seemed like they were all just running around blindly, but that's because I was half a second ahead of them in realtime. I would see them on my screen before they would see me on their screen.

Ever noticed how you fire a clip into someone and they turn around and fire one bullet and kill you?

Indeed. 




GazPots said:


> Qouted cause i totally stick an acog and an infrared sight on this bad boy with a silencer and go to work.
> 
> 
> 20 bullet sniper with ridculous range and damage?
> 
> 
> Yes please..
> 
> 
> Plus almost EVERYONE is walking about without ghost pro. I've only come across less than 10 people without ghost pro so far. It's ridiculous.



Exactly. FAL is great in most situations. And if you're good enough with aim and trigger finger, then close encounters are easy too.
But the ONE problem with running the FAL :

TA installed a RPM limiter on the M14 and FAL that prevents people with modded controllers from using it as full auto.

The problem is, they made the cap so low, that I can hit the ceiling with my trigger finger, as most other guitar players can.

The problem is, when you hit the cap, the gun stops firing altogether for 2 seconds. Which can cost you a gun fight.
Try it next time you use one. Hammer the trigger as fast as you can and chances are you will hit the cap.



Prydogga said:


> That's nothing, try the G11 with the variable. You literally can quickscope with it, because the sleight of hand quick aim works with it, and in hardcore it's always one burst kill. Not to mention accurate as hell.



I love that gun actually. Even without the scope.
Sooo goood.





Scar Symmetry said:


> I've stopped playing this game completely now, I'm back on MW2 and it feels good



Same here. SO MUCH SMOOTHERRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've stopped playing this game completely now, I'm back on MW2 and it feels good



What's your gamertag? I'll play with you sometime.



Taylor said:


> Same here. SO MUCH SMOOTHERRRRRRRRR.



You too.


----------



## Prydogga

Also, that compensation thing explains my bad luck tonight! I pull host most games, and normally, most aussie players have a relatively close cooperation in terms of connection, and I never get lag, but in one game, it was nuts, I must have missed AT LEAST 7 knife attacks, and then been knifed, ONE game. Not to be cocky, but when I'm in a lobby, no one fucking out knifes me, especially if I'm host. Fuck Treyarch, as soon as I get to 50, I'm not prestiging or playing.

MW2 ftw. I may even get into a lobby and get de-ranked just to play through all the leveling up again. 

And yeah, movement and feel is one of the things Infinity Ward fucking rapes at, I hate clunky movement and feel so much, every game Treyarch puts out is like that, but not as bad as Battlefield and Killzone games.

Also also, yeah, that RPM cap sucks! I've been a quick trigger since COD4, where people actually once reported and bad repped me for using a modded controller.


----------



## synrgy

You know.. I remember the MW2 thread pretty well. If memory serves, you guys were all bitching about all the same problems in that thread. Seems silly to pretend as though it's any different now than it was then.

I think the only real difference is that there's a greater number of noobs playing whatever the latest version is. IE, when BO came out, they all moved from MW2 to BO.

In other words, it may _seem_ to some of you that MW2 is less flawed, but come on: don't make me dig out and quote all your complaints from the MW2 thread.


----------



## josh pelican

synrgy said:


> You know.. I remember the MW2 thread pretty well. If memory serves, you guys were all bitching about all the same problems in that thread.



Not me! This is my first bitch on games.

I've found my calling in this game though... fucking napalm strikes. This might be cheap to some (even though it's part of the game), but I am deadly with these things.

The only downside is sometimes when you go to call it someone comes up and knifes ya'.


----------



## synrgy

I think my favorite killstreak is the dogs. Fucking brutal. I always get WAY more kills with the dogs than I do with the chopper gunners, the latter of which somebody always shoots down within moments.


----------



## GazPots

^ with the momentous screen shake on chopper gunner i can hardly fucking see the red circles a lot of the time. Dogs kick ass though. Especially when they get a final kill cam and jump over a claymore to bite the camper on the ass. 




If i play with the group i usually play with i'll get host around 80-90% of the time. 

I either just deal with it and get fucking dominated if i move around or play smart and move slowly. Either way i get fucked unless i quit and quickly rejoin so host is migrated.



The only good thing about host is the fact the bad guys go down real fast if you get them when they are facing the wrong way.   (unless they run second chance like a lot of dickbags do (Rage))


----------



## Prydogga

synrgy said:


> You know.. I remember the MW2 thread pretty well. If memory serves, you guys were all bitching about all the same problems in that thread. Seems silly to pretend as though it's any different now than it was then.
> 
> I think the only real difference is that there's a greater number of noobs playing whatever the latest version is. IE, when BO came out, they all moved from MW2 to BO.
> 
> In other words, it may _seem_ to some of you that MW2 is less flawed, but come on: don't make me dig out and quote all your complaints from the MW2 thread.



Not me, I specifically remember CrushingAnvil and I not understanding the problems of MW2, and when WaW came out, I hated that, and went back to COD4, now I'm now doing the same with Black Ops. InfinityWard just gets it right, IMO Treyarch just come in and expect to trump a game by stealing the majority of it's ideas, and adding/subtracting certain factors. Granted Black Ops had some innovation, and original ideas, but it's as if Microsoft hired another company to do Halo 2, while Bungie are doing Halo 3.


----------



## Taylor2

FUUUU this game continually surprises me with how unbelievably elementary the programming is.


I noticed another thing today.

I was playing Combat Training as it's the only way to play without dealing with all the lag bullshit, and I would repeatedly notice that on my screen, I'd get say three hitmarkers, but on the AI's screen, only two hits.
This happened almost every other time I died.

Granted, I regularly go 5.00+ K/D, but every other time I lost in a gun battle, I would hit them three times, but only register twice.





By the way Prydogga : Gamertag is : BkRandomscrub2


Don't even say it.


----------



## ittoa666

I still like the game, but I have fallout new vegas to play, so I put b ops on the back burner for now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> InfinityWard just gets it right, IMO Treyarch just come in and expect to trump a game by stealing the majority of it's ideas, and adding/subtracting certain factors. Granted Black Ops had some innovation, and original ideas, but it's as if Microsoft hired another company to do Halo 2, while Bungie are doing Halo 3.


----------



## Prydogga

I just prestiged again on MW2, I'm now level 5 or something, 10th prestige. This is going to be much more fun.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

You really wanna piss some kids off? Be a camper and keep changing up your spots. So that way when they think they know where you are camping, they come and throw 20 grenades at the area. Meanwhile youre on the other side of the room watching the last area you camped at and just kill em again camping from somewhere else. Then change up a 3rd time. I can usually kill someone 4 or 5 times in a row before they decide to just give up and not come back, or I have to leave because I've run out of camping spots. Oh ya, claymore is a campers best friend.



Works best in objective based modes where camping is _sometimes_ very necessary.


----------



## mhickman2

The Nazis zombies are insane. I'm so addicted.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> Call of Duty: Black Ops- Downloadable Content to Hit Xbox on February 1 | UK Gadget and Tech News, Reviews and Shopping



And again...

Call Of Duty Black Ops First Strike Map Pack Release Date Is February 1st For Xbox 360 &#8211; Mibz.com


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> And again...
> 
> Call Of Duty Black Ops First Strike Map Pack Release Date Is February 1st For Xbox 360  Mibz.com



How about instead of working on more maps they fix the shit that is wrong with the game itself?


----------



## MFB

Picked up a copy of this yesterday and played for a little bit today, game is fun and I don't see anything really wrong with it  I didn't play MW2 online or anything, but I've yet to encounter any lag, bullets not registering, or host issues  My only real "complaint" is that I'm a lvl. 9 getting matched up with 40's and 50's so it's my ass handed to me left and right.


----------



## leandroab

I made an EPIC tomahawk kill yesterday on the xbox, proving again that the hit detection sucks monkey fuck. Threw a tomahawk up in the air, it bounced through the whole map, and hit this guy. When I went to see it in theater mode, it fucking hit him like 10ft away from the dude ahhaha


----------



## MFB

Tonight fucking sucked humongous donkey sacks. One dude got fucking a fucking SR-71, then a chopper gunner and then ANOTHER chopper gunner after that. We tried to shoot them down and got immediately taken out; it was miserable.

We did another game and it was pretty much the same way, get our ass handed to us by extreme kill-streaks one after the other


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Tonight fucking sucked humongous donkey sacks. One dude got fucking a fucking SR-71, then a chopper gunner and then ANOTHER chopper gunner after that. We tried to shoot them down and got immediately taken out; it was miserable.
> 
> We did another game and it was pretty much the same way, get our ass handed to us by extreme kill-streaks one after the other



I've experienced that too. Personally, I think they should put a certain amount of time between when someone can call in the chopper gunner again as I've seen people with two or three of them in a single match and if I'm caught off-guard I'm not able to shoot it down fast enough. When you hear "Enemy Huey incoming!" your best bet is to have a character with a missile launcher ready to go, get killed quickly and switch to him. That's what I do and if you pull it off fast enough you can actually take down their chopper before they even get a kill. THAT pisses them off! 

Also it appears that on the PC there is a new version of aimbot or similar hack that is basically instant headshot (even through walls far away) and isn't picked up by the VAC-secured servers.  I came across a dude under the name "Hershey" who basically kept bragging about it and said he didn't care if he got banned because he had access to multiple keys so he'll be back. Screwed up my K-D ratio something awful, dude ended each match in the high doubles to triple digits positive.


----------



## leandroab

Call of Doodoo: Brown Ops

Call of Poopy: Black Cocks


----------



## GazPots

Was watching some of those Black Ops - Myth Busters by defendthehouse on youtube and one of them was you can "stick a crossbow bolt to a care package". Guy sees enemy care package chopper and shoots the CP as it falls down to earth. Does it stick?


It did. Thing landed right next to the guy and blew him up. Might have to try this tactic out sometime. 


And c4'in a rcxd for extreme punishment is also rather amusing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

The online is pretty inconsistent. I prefer MW2 but I still end up struggling not to smash my controller either way  So many fucking hackers on MW and MW2


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I dunno if anyone knows but there's a glitch right now that enables people to get all camo's (last camo is gold camo) and pro perks unlocked on the xbox 360. There's a handfull of tutorials on youtube on how to do it and it takes two people. Explains why I've seen so many damn people with golden camo, I was like "how the fuck did everyone get to 14th prestige already?"

It doesn't cary over when you prestige and apparently once you change your camo different from gold, it re-locks itself. Not sure if it's the same way with the perks, or if you keep em till you prestige.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, a buddy of mine was telling me about that earlier how people are hacking to get golden camo. Rather pointless since camos look like shit.


----------



## synrgy

#[email protected]% glitchers..


----------



## GazPots

I just report all the people using golden camo who don't have the final pretige symbol.


Also a few times i've noticed the golden guns sticking out of a bush or something and just tomahawked them.


Yeah, those golden guns are REAL stealthy.


----------



## MFB

Did some more playing today. Fucking SUCKED earlier in the day when I was playing with 3/4 of my clan, but me and just one other member did a game together and we were placing 1st and 2nd like nothing.

Started working with different guns/older ones and realized how I missed them. Did one round by accident with my M-16/Hardline class and did fairly well, then did another with it and couldn't do shit. Then switched it up and went all MP5 on the sombitches and realized it's a pretty sweet little weapon. Now rocking the AK74U again and trying to get myself to deal with the recoil


----------



## MFB

My connection's been shitty today, but that didn't stop me from going 14/7 with only two bars. Got 2 spy planes, 2 care packages - one of which contained a Mortar Team. Fuck yeah.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MFB said:


> My connection's been shitty today, but that didn't stop me from going 14/7 with only two bars. Got 2 spy planes, 2 care packages - one of which contained a Mortar Team. Fuck yeah.



How'd they fit a mortar team inside a care package?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Did 18/9 on Team Deathmatch today... I would say fuckin' campers but HCTDM attracts it.


----------



## MFB

CrushingAnvil said:


> How'd they fit a mortar team inside a care package?



Oh you!

Played a little more tonight after I got home from hanging with the muchachos, level 44 and I've played only a total of 26 hours or so  Worse than that, is that I've owned the game for about a week and a half to two weeks tops! Gonna hopefully do a shit load of ranking up and catch up with my buddy who's level 35 after his first Prestige and his girlfriend is close to 50 then gonna go for it herself.

Also - shooting down spy-planes/Cobras is WAY too fun. I love pissing people off by doing it, they pretty much put it up and I bust out my Strela and voila. No more plane.


----------



## metal_sam14

MFB said:


> Oh you!
> 
> Played a little more tonight after I got home from hanging with the muchachos, level 44 and I've played only a total of 26 hours or so  Worse than that, is that I've owned the game for about a week and a half to two weeks tops! Gonna hopefully do a shit load of ranking up and catch up with my buddy who's level 35 after his first Prestige and his girlfriend is close to 50 then gonna go for it herself.
> 
> A*lso - shooting down spy-planes/Cobras is WAY too fun. I love pissing people off by doing it, they pretty much put it up and I bust out my Strela and voila. No more plane.*


Agreed, so much fun!


----------



## GazPots

It annoys me when i call in a chopper gunner and it gets shot before i get to fire the fucking gun.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> It annoys me when i call in a chopper gunner and it gets shot before i get to fire the fucking gun.



I LOVE doing that only because once that shit starts firing, it's rape time for my team and I KNOW I'm going to be the only one trying to take it down.  It boggles my mind that with a team of 10+ people, 9 or more of them don't make ANY attempt to take down the chopper.


----------



## MFB

^ This!

I'm seriously the only one who shoots down choppers and spy planes. I've only been in a handful of matches where I've seen one other guy do it, and I was like "Thanks brah"


----------



## MFB

Got my first EVER Huey today, and on Jungle! It was pretty fucking ridiculous to say the least - until someone shot me down :ramble: Best part was that the next game we did was on Grid, and someone else got a Huey, so I just ran to the corner of the map with my Strela - locked on - and voila! No kills for that Huey


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HighGain510 said:


> I LOVE doing that only because once that shit starts firing, it's rape time for my team and I KNOW I'm going to be the only one trying to take it down.  It boggles my mind that with a team of 10+ people, 9 or more of them don't make ANY attempt to take down the chopper.



No one takes the initiative to go indoors either


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I hate it when I'm Ghost-Proing at a bad ass spot and some random fuck w/o ghost on comes and chills next to me, shows up on enemy radar and gets us both merked


----------



## ittoa666

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I hate it when I'm Ghost-Proing at a bad ass spot and some random fuck w/o ghost on comes and chills next to me, shows up on enemy radar and gets us both *killed*



Fix'd.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Played this again earlier today, so bad 

The tags sum it up best


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I hate it when I'm Ghost-Proing at a bad ass spot and some random fuck w/o ghost on comes and chills next to me, shows up on enemy radar and gets us both merked


 
Re-fix'd cause I like the way I said it better 

btw, I also tried adding your cool white guy gamertag but you didn't accept, prolly cause you didnt recognize my name (Mindcrime8420)


----------



## DVRP

Feel free to add me up guys, Im on right meow 

ENGL6667


----------



## Mindcrime1204

DVRP said:


> Feel free to add me up guys, Im on right meow
> 
> ENGL6667


 
Look for a friend request from Mindcrime8420 later tonight


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Played this again earlier today, so bad
> 
> The tags sum it up best



Meh, I went back and played MW2 last week... then back to Black Ops immediately after. Can't say I'm REALLY missing MW2 the way some of you are going on and on about. They're both good games, I'm actually digging the gameplay on Black Ops more honestly.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Played for the first time in a while today, spent most of my time making my emblem a creeper.  I think I'll get the new map pack, because it is a good game but extremely frustrating after a while with all its flaws.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Played for the first time in a while today, *spent most of my time making my emblem a creeper. * I think I'll get the new map pack, because it is a good game but extremely frustrating after a while with all its flaws.





Don't you steal my ideas Ross...

I'm excited for the new map pack for zombies, because that's all I play.

I lagged out of a game with some american guys and Chris Barretto today. Not cool.


----------



## MFB

So. close. to. Prestiging.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm close to prestiging for the 2nd time, but I may wait to do it after the new map pack release so I wont get stuck on new maps with noob-ass guns and perks. I'll prolly prestige a week after or so.

The zip lines in Kowoloon look very fun, but leave you vulnerable to enemy attacks it seems.

Also, the destructable/collapsable bridges in Discovery look like they will be great fun as well!


----------



## GazPots

Looks fun but if it's 1200 ms points Activision can go fuck a large duck.


----------



## synrgy

GazPots said:


> Looks fun but if it's 1200 ms points Activision can go fuck a large duck.



Bingo. That's ultimately what turned me off of MW2. 1200 point map pack only a few weeks after I'd paid $60 for the title in the first place. 

6-800, _maybe_.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The cost is a pisstake, but the new maps look really good. I think I might get them. :/


----------



## MFB

I'll probably get them on day one since I want some new maps. I don't mind some of the current ones, but there are some I REALLY don't do well on; such as Cracked, and Jungle.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

It comes out to 3 dollars a map 

I'll say it again, I'm anxious as fuck for the new maps!

15 bucks isn't shit for months and months of fun with friends and fam. For me anyways.

I prolly wouldn't be as enthused if I was a loner gamer with a shit connection though!


----------



## MFB

Meant to put this in my other post

Just Prestiged last night, and it's kind of nice going back to just the M16 with the Reflex. It doesn't have as much stopping power as I would hope, but it still does well. Sometimes I'll take my opponents weapon, others I'll just pass it by.

My MAIN complaint with Prestiging, I lost my fucking Strela 3  I need that second round of ammo you fools! Not to mention, I don't think that it refills with Scavenger so I use my ONE M72 round on a plane and that's it bros.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^^

I have a Strela 3 on every class except my sniper class where I have a CZ75 with full auto.


----------



## MFB

So. many. KILLS.

I started at level 13 this morning running around with just the MP5K w/Suppressor and Reflex, which got me a good chunk of kills. Then once I got the Famas it became my main, then to the AK74U and now I'm running 100% with the Reflex Galil. Made up it level 25 in a total of like 6 hours, so overall today I gained 25 ranks 

Did a match on Havana for my last game, first 7 kills ended up being a streak ending with Cobra that some ASSHOLE shot down right away  Not to mention the Care Package got dropped on top of a roof.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

New maps?

Only played Kowloon so far, seems ok.


----------



## Taylor2

I'll buy the map pack tonight.

I need to change my gamertag though.
What are some good ones?

It needs to flow with "Killed by :"
I was thinking 'TheCACK', or something along those lines.
"Killed by TheCACK"
Or 'TheHIV'. But somehow I think Microsoft wouldn't like that too much.
Or some 1920's disease that's been cured.


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


> I'll buy the map pack tonight.
> 
> I need to change my gamertag though.
> What are some good ones?
> 
> It needs to flow with "Killed by :"
> I was thinking 'TheCACK', or something along those lines.
> "Killed by TheCACK"
> Or 'TheHIV'. But somehow I think Microsoft wouldn't like that too much.
> Or some 1920's disease that's been cured.



Name yourself Bootybutter.


----------



## Taylor2

ittoa666 said:


> Name yourself Bootybutter.


 



It's taken though.


----------



## MFB

Lupus


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Butler?


----------



## GazPots

Colonel Mustard


----------



## metal_sam14

(you have been killed by) some random fucker




yes?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Taylor Ninny Muggins


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Just had my first flawless run on one of the new maps... Went 26-0 on Berlin Wall.


----------



## lobee

Taylor said:


> I'll buy the map pack tonight.
> 
> I need to change my gamertag though.
> What are some good ones?
> 
> It needs to flow with "Killed by :"
> I was thinking 'TheCACK', or something along those lines.
> "Killed by TheCACK"
> Or 'TheHIV'. But somehow I think Microsoft wouldn't like that too much.
> Or some 1920's disease that's been cured.



Dysentery.

Get all Oregon Trail on those melon farmers!


----------



## josh pelican

Here is a list of what I would laugh at...

"You have been killed by A Ringworm"
"You have been killed by A Roundworm"
"You have been killed by Gingivitis"
"You have been killed by Cholera"
"You have been killed by Chikungunya Fever"
"You have been killed by Malaria"
"You have been killed by West Nile"
"You have been killed by Enterovirus 71"
"You have been killed by Rabies"
"You have been killed by A Narwhal"
"You have been killed by Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever"
"You have been killed by Dick Cheese"
"You have been killed by Mud Butt"


----------



## ittoa666

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Just had my first flawless run on one of the new maps... Went 26-0 on Berlin Wall.



I went 36-0 once. It's on my fileshare. Look for Hot Butpoop. 

Yes, I have the best gtag ever.


----------



## MFB

Went 16-1 on Firing Range and didn't even get to use my Cobra/Care Package


----------



## Bekanor

I'm not prestiging.


----------



## Prydogga

Ascension is fucking awesome, I went to round 30 on my 4th run yesterday, and my highest today was 20ish, might have been 23. 

The new maps are really cool, but the people I've run into seem to camp a ridiculous amount, it's crazy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stadium is a throwaway map IMO.


----------



## Prydogga

There's no real appeal to it, I thought you would actually be able to use the stadium rink, but it's blocked off. Stupid, now it's just a stupid map that ruins a whole team as soon as someone gets a Chopper Gunner


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^
I love the clusterfuck maps like Stadium and Nuketown. There's really only 2 places you can hold down in Stadium and get your killstreaks on, and they're both on the opposite side of the actual stadium. The rooms w/ the staircases be them yo 

I'm gonna try to upload the video of me getting 4 knife kills in 1 killcam. Happened yesterday @ Berlin Wall. I can imagine the 4th guy watching his killcam and seeing me knife 3 people before I get to him


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MFB said:


> Went 16-1 on Firing Range and didn't even get to use my Cobra/Care Package


 
Hate when that happens, you get cought up in a good game and forget that you're kicking ass


----------



## GazPots

Stadium is shit, but the rest are awesome.


Love Berlin wall and the huge artic map. The zipline one is amsuing aswell. 


Not really sure about the new zombie map since i only played one round and the colour faded to black and white which fucked with my brain for a bit.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^
Apparently it starts out in b&w untill you flip on the power switch, then it goes to normal coloring. I'm still yet to play it...


----------



## MFB

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Hate when that happens, you get cought up in a good game and forget that you're kicking ass



Wasn't even that  Some dude before me had a Cobra and then the dude after him had a Chopper Gunner waiting, so the airspace was full from about 6000 to 7500 points  We won 7500/1000


----------



## DVRP

Goddam it, didnt realize the map pack was out! Gotta get on that


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> The zipline one is amsuing aswell.



I literally just zip whenever I'm on that map, more fun than shooting people 

Berlin is pretty sweet, reminds me of WaW maps. The snow one is the best though, it's so intricate that no two rounds are the same.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Discovery and Berlin Wall are pretty cool. Stadium is meh. I really want a high, multi floor map like a cross between Bloc (God I miss that map) and High Rise.


----------



## ittoa666

Playin with mindcrime if anyone wants to join up. Friend request Hot Buttpoop if u wanna play.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

ittoa666 said:


> Playin with mindcrime if anyone wants to join up. Friend request Hot Buttpoop if u wanna play.


 

Dude, I got that awesome valkyrie-ending-killcam then my sound started fuckin up on me.... realized my headset wasn't plugged in all the way


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Earlier I saw a guy Crossbow a guy in the head as he was planting and the killcam was a close up of the guy with this arrow in his head 

I also saw in the same game a killcam of a guy tomahawking the last guy in the head a split second after the guy before killed the other remaining guy, I think they planned it.


----------



## MFB

DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MFB said:


> DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!


 
 Im at rank 21ish or so on my 2nd prestige.

what's your gamertag?


----------



## heavy7-665

Best gamertag I ever saw was ADefenselessFetus or somethin like that


----------



## MFB

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Im at rank 21ish or so on my 2nd prestige.
> 
> what's your gamertag?



NotBenLayton (hint : I really AM Ben! )

I'll probably be playing later today with the rest of my clan, [rump]!


----------



## DVRP

WTH its double exp too :O Im getting on there!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Infuriating.

Every fucking match I've played this weekend, huge lag.


----------



## MikeH

My brother just bought a 360 two days ago, so I went over to his house and kindly gained him 20 ranks in 4 hours thanks to the double XP.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ended on a positive note, now got all guns in the game, upgraded my user call sign to the warning barrier and am on level 46 I think.

It's a shame, if the bullet register on this game was better it would bring the multiplayer experience up to nearly neck and neck with MW2.


----------



## MFB

Now rank 10 on 2nd prestige! 

This double XP rules, I prestiged, then in one game made it to level 4, then 6, then straight to 10


----------



## HighGain510

Fuck. Wish I had my gaming monitor down here, I would have jumped on my PC and ran through Prestige 5 in a couple hours if it was double XP!


----------



## MFB

Just got the map pack and dealt with HUGE connection issues on Kowloon which made it a bitch, but I think even without it I'm not gonna be a big fan of it. Discovery was cool, and Stadium was alright. I feel like if I play with regular schmucks, versus all level 5+ Prestige, I'll think a bit more of the maps.

Ascension is hard as fuck with two people.


----------



## Taylor2

Not impressed with the new maps.
The only one I think is okay is Berlin Wall.


----------



## DVRP

Im gunna hop on if anyone wants to play! ENGL6667


----------



## Mindcrime1204

You know you had a great match when you have 3 guys off the other team send you messages mid-match telling you to "stop with the fucking knifing already!" and "youre a fucking fagggggg omg" and my fav...
"dude youre boosting arent you? reported."


That's what I got for doing 36-2 in Stadium.


----------



## MFB

I don't even bother listening to peoples messages  Mostly cause they've all been "YO ....., I BE DOIN' GOLD CAMO AND PERKS FO FREE!!11!!!1! SO HIT ME UPPPP" or something stupid, to which I'll just report them since they were dumb enough to tell me

One dude sent me a message saying "get some skill" cause I had a shitty run on some random map going 3/12


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Haha, I think the gold camo and perk glitches got patched already.

I'm not gonna lie, I tried getting the gold camos but I just couldn't figure the shit out. Then it turns out that you lose everything once you switch your classes around... so ixnay on the gold camos-ay.

EDIT: why have we not played a match together yet


----------



## MFB

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Haha, I think the gold camo and perk glitches got patched already.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I tried getting the gold camos but I just couldn't figure the shit out. Then it turns out that you lose everything once you switch your classes around... so ixnay on the gold camos-ay.
> 
> EDIT: why have we not played a match together yet



I haven't had time lately, and when I have been playing it's been with my clan [rump]. Like, I think I did 5 matches last night and they were all after 11PM and on Sunday, I didn't even get on till after the Super Bowl


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^^
We'll catch a game sooner or later I'm sure. I think I tried joining you on a couple occasions but it was full.


----------



## ittoa666

Just noticed that this game is devolving for the worst. Everyone is camping and using the same gun, plus the hit detection looks like it got worse.


----------



## GazPots

The games are getting beyond a joke. Lag seems to be getting to stupidly horrendous levels unless you or a team mate (who's in roughly the same country ) gets host. 



Saying that, i had a game of Hardcore CTF and damn that shit was a blast. Who gives a fuck about K/D ratios here? 

Hardly anyone. Half the shit was like something out of an action movie. For example i managed to return a flag at the end of a zipline mere seconds from the enemy base by flying down the line at a rate of knots and landing on the flag for the return. And i managed to get blow away when i landed but this story had a happy ending for once 


Awesome.


----------



## MFB

I thought it was just me, but good to know I'm not the only one who thinks it's turning into a joke. I'm having lag up the ass, people are camping hardcore now, it's all AK74u's and Ghost and everyone and their mother is getting Chopper Gunner 10 kills into the round


----------



## Mindcrime1204

WellI think a lot of people are learning to stop running around like chickens with their heads cut off. 
The game has been out over 3 months so people are getting better/smarter/worse at it. lol


----------



## MikeH

31-6 on WMD. I have the (almost) perfect spot in that map.


----------



## Jogeta

Ibz_rg said:


> 31-6 on WMD. I have the (almost) perfect spot in that map.



O RLY?! 

well i just got 4 - 42.............. 

that was the most severe raping i have _ever_ received. this was a rape so forceful that i'm pretty sure that my teeth are going to fall out, and that i'll never walk again.


*FM-COD-L.*


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Jogeta said:


> O RLY?!
> 
> well i just got 4 - 42..............
> 
> that was the most severe raping i have _ever_ received. this was a rape so forceful that i'm pretty sure that my teeth are going to fall out, and that i'll never walk again.
> 
> 
> *FM-COD-L.*


 
Just out of curiosity, how did you manage to die so much?

If I start getting killed a lot, I sit back for a sec and use a different strategy. Some guys will set up on you so good, they'll get 6-7 kills off you before you kill em.

Try using Ghost Pro, Ninja Pro, and the ak74u with the silencer on smaller maps.

I call that my "hater class" since I can rape over and over again.


----------



## Jogeta

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you manage to die so much?
> 
> If I start getting killed a lot, I sit back for a sec and use a different strategy. Some guys will set up on you so good, they'll get 6-7 kills off you before you kill em.
> 
> Try using Ghost Pro, Ninja Pro, and the ak74u with the silencer on smaller maps.
> 
> I call that my "hater class" since I can rape over and over again.



it was mainly when trying to capture points, but every so often you'd spawn with an enemy already aiming down his sights at you! not to mention the helicopters, radio controlled cars, napalm strikes and dogs that we had unleashed on us what seemed like every few seconds!

EVERYONE on my team got _utterly_ schooled! some guys had 60+ deaths!!

that said, everybody but one person on their team had the same clan tag. i figure they were using the most deadly perk in the entire game: teamwork 


really appreciate the advice dude! will be giving that combo a try later tonight. best get to work on Pro-ing them all


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Jogeta said:


> i figure they were using the most deadly perk in the entire game: teamwork


 
QFT


----------



## MFB

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Try using Ghost Pro, Ninja Pro, and the ak74u with the silencer on smaller maps.
> 
> I call that my "hater class" since I can rape over and over again.



Fuck. You.

I HATE shit like that, mainly cause the entire team will do it and it's just no fun when you get Spy Plane and have ZERO people show up  Same thing for when/if you make it to Care Package and you drop it and someone comes from behind and knifes you just to steal it


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MFB said:


> Fuck. You.
> 
> I HATE shit like that, mainly cause the entire team will do it and it's just no fun when you get Spy Plane and have ZERO people show up  Same thing for when/if you make it to Care Package and you drop it and someone comes from behind and knifes you just to steal it


 
I almost never use spyp lane. Always RCXD to scout areas usually.

Gotta hunt for me, cause I don't like being an easy kill lol

Unless I'm playing objective based games, then ya you'll see me way more.

BTW, I dunno if any of you guys know this but I just figured it out on accident today. At the main menu where the guy is strapped in the chair looking at the screens, hit your top back bumper buttons back and forth and he actually breaks free from the chair. Anyway, I started walking around and found a computer that you can enter stuff on. It tripped me out, wtf do you put in there? Codes? 

DEW IT.


EDIT: I looked it up online and it seems you can get into all kinds of stuff on the computer, but one of the more important passwords I found out was one that unlocks the other zombie map and some arcade game of some sort.

PW = 3ARC UNLOCK

Never knew about this till today, so cool shit!

Oh ya, breaking out the chair and accessing the computer gains you gamer points


----------



## MFB

Yeah, it unlocks Dead Ops Arcade which is pretty trippy to play. It's a top view shooter version of the current zombies, and you can still get shit like choppers and nukes and whatnot.


----------



## MFB

I'm starting to get REALLY annoyed by penis/vagina emblems. I mean, there's what, 28 pages worth of shit to work with and that's the best you can come up with? 

My first emblem was an old-school cartoon explosion (yellow outside, orange second layer, red inside) with the white A-bomb on top saying "FAIL" which soon I got rid of. Then I changed it to a smaller variation of the explosion, but it was at the end of the old-school circular bomb so it looked lit. Now I'm rocking a pink horse (what was once a unicorn) pissing a rainbow!

TL;DR - Put some fucking effort into your emblems


----------



## Bekanor

I have a skull on the rubber ducky against the buried skeleton background. So that it looks like the ducky found a corpse and decided to make a sweet battle helmet out of the skull. Or alternatively the corpse came back to life and, finding its body useless, performed some kind of demonic body jacking on a passing ducky.


----------



## GazPots

I've got a kick ass Predator playercard since that's my gamertag. Gets annoying when everyone wants to know how to make it though. 


Also, Hacker Pro is clearly the best green perk. 


The amount of times i laugh myself to fucking tears as the noob comes up to his care package THAT I LEFT LYING OUT IN THE FUCKING OPEN FOR AAAAAAGGGGGEEEEEESSSSS after killing him and proceeds to capture it.


Only for it to blow him and his theiving fuck teammates away in a huge explosion since i booby trapped the bastard.


----------



## MFB

^ 

Hacker Pro is where it's at. Normally for my class I run Scavenger/Warlord (Suppressor & Extended Mag [or in my 74u case - Rapid Fire]) and Hacker and it's fucking win


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm yet to see a vagina emblem 

Just a million people with swastikas


----------



## MFB

Swastikas.

Swastikas EVERYWHERE!






Just report the faggots


----------



## Bekanor

I report offensive emblems all the time. Mostly because they're made by little fags with the name "xxxUndead_Sniperxxx" and face-palmable shit like that.


----------



## MFB

Bekanor said:


> I report offensive emblems all the time. Mostly because they're made by little fags with the name "xxxUndead_Sniperxxx" and face-palmable shit like that.



Just because you don't like my GT doesn't mean you have to be a dick 

In other news! I've gotten fairly good at sniping, but if someone gets close to me - fuck. that. I can never seem to hit with my pistols.


----------



## Bekanor

MFB said:


> Just because you don't like my GT doesn't mean you have to be a dick
> 
> In other news! I've gotten fairly good at sniping, but if someone gets close to me - fuck. that. I can never seem to hit with my pistols.



Hahahah sorry, I was only using it as an example, I didn't think anyone actually had that as a gamertag. 


Pistols are useless in Black Ops. I've taken a tip from watching Hutch and Seananners montages and ditching the pistol for a second primary.


----------



## Prydogga

Almost everything's useless in this fucking game. I only play zombies with friends now.

Campaign glitches so I miss checkpoints all the time and in Veteran you easily lose 1 hour of progress from the failed checkpoints.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I too.... suck with using pistols 

Tried rocking the CZ75 on full auto for a while...

EDIT: Started throwing and detonating my sack lunches (c4) at people today


----------



## MFB

Bekanor said:


> Hahahah sorry, I was only using it as an example, I didn't think anyone actually had that as a gamertag.
> 
> 
> Pistols are useless in Black Ops. I've taken a tip from watching Hutch and Seananners montages and ditching the pistol for a second primary.



Just fucking with you bro, I would never make such a shitty tag 

I always TRY to ditch my pistols for other peoples guns but it takes SO LONG to pick them up, I usually get killed in the process.


----------



## Bekanor

MFB said:


> Just fucking with you bro, I would never make such a shitty tag
> 
> I always TRY to ditch my pistols for other peoples guns but it takes SO LONG to pick them up, I usually get killed in the process.



Hahaha you totally had me I was like "Awww fuck I'm gunna' get negged for sure!".


----------



## Chickenhawk

Welp, I stopped playing Black Ops on the Wii, and now play it on the PS3.

name - mcfizzle666

Add me, and I'll gladly shoot you in the face


----------



## Taylor2

Well, played tonight with a work friend.

Noticed something.


Instead of having absolutely shitty connection no matter what, it seems that only when I'm not host do I have a one second delay.

Moving in the right direction I suppose.

Did pretty well with the PSG-1 though.


----------



## MFB

^ PSG-1 is the only sniper rifle I've used so far, mainly because from what I've heard it's the only one worth using. Done really well with it though; not sure how people can pull of quick snipe shots though.


----------



## GazPots

I've noticed that in the group i play with (all team slots taken by friends), if a certain member gets host i always have a suck ass game where i get that shit lag compensation. Which is what happened today. 


Out of about 15 games i played today i got my ass handed to me in about 13 of them. Felt like i was going up against Dutch, Mac, Blaine and co with the amount of bullets lodged in my ass at the end of my stint. 


Seems like the more i play the worse and worse the games get. 



Anyway, as for snipers the PSG is great but is recoil city compared to the WA2000. Wa2000 has least recoil but the PSG1 has the fastest recentre time of all snipers. Bit of a trade off depending on your skills. If memory serves the PSG1 is a tad more powerful than the draganov or WA2000 yet suffers in clip size. The La96 is the most powerful but you end up facing behind you once the recoil has spat you out. 

If you play hardcore like me the WA2000 is the one to use unless you want to disadvantage yourself. If i play core, i walk about with a la96 so get the 1 hit kill to the chest. ACOG that SOB for a bit of a laugh aswell.


----------



## MFB

I use the PSG-1 with a Variable Zoom, and am fairly quick with my shooting and try to be as conservative as possible with ammo when sniping. Once you fire off a round you show up on the map, as well as people being able to judge where it come from by sound alone so the small clip doesn't mean much to me. I also die every 5 or so kills when sniping so I get all my ammo back


----------



## GazPots

MFB said:


> I use the PSG-1 with a Variable Zoom, and am fairly quick with my shooting and try to be as conservative as possible with ammo when sniping. Once you fire off a round you show up on the map, as well as people being able to judge where it come from by sound alone so the small clip doesn't mean much to me. *I also die every 5 or so kills when sniping* so I get all my ammo back





Haha ^^ Sounds like me if i get lazy and don't move. 

Although I never run a sniper without a silencer. 


Usually scout pro suits me and my la96 since i can super quick draw magnum some guy if he is getting too close.


If my team is able to confirm if they use ghost while they run and gun i'll switch to the dragunov with infra red scope (ak variant weapons get a white aiming chevron instead of black on the scope  ) and go to town. Saying that the FAL or M14 with infra red scope will kick most sniper rifles asses into the ground. Got a 14 weapon kill streak from that trusty m14 with IR scope + silencer. One Hit Kill city. 


That's if i don't get mowed down from shitty lag first .


----------



## MFB

See, my biggest gripe is that I want to use Warlord so I can use a Scope AND the Silencer, but I need Scout to hold my breath for longer. Same for swapping Ghost for Scavenger since this way I stay hidden from planes and such without thinking "Oh fuck, someone's gonna come way back here for me"

The only maps I really snipe on are Discovery, Array, Berlin Wall, sometimes WMD and Nuketown, and one other. 

I might have to try switching to the M14 or FAL with Infrared like you said. I know close-up they suck balls but they could work as a mid-range sniper.


----------



## GazPots

Even the FAL and M14 with ACOGs can wipe the floor as a sniper with a decent player using them.


But i see your dilema. I still think the snipers are too hard to use compared to most other guns. 


Also i never run without Ghost. If i need more ammo i stick on dual mags and that gets me all the ammo i need.


----------



## Cyntex

I started sniping with the L96a1 or whatever it's called, cause I was getting bored I slapped on the thermal scope. It's actually pretty fun, you don't see much of it cause almost everyone runs ghost though. It's a lot less acurate than the other scopes though. But I did manage to pick of lots of guys on Jungle and Firing Range. Im on ps3 btw.


----------



## Taylor2

Interesting tid bit for you.


The PSG-1 has hit multipliers that are higher than then WA2000 or Dragunov.

The recenter speed is also better as well.

So it IS the best sniper as it were, regardless of clip size.
Because, lets face it, as a sniper you would get off 1-3 shots per target, dependent on how lucky your first shot is, then you reload.
I've never really had a problem otherwise.

But, anyways, the PSG has hit multipliers in the arms and stomach up, where as the WA2000 and Dragunov are chest and up only.
Not to mention, it is the most accurate at ranges.

I can quickscope fairly decently with it, but I sat in Combat Training and practiced the shit out of it.
I still can't run around with it, but if I'm on the move I at least have a bit of chance.


----------



## MFB

Fuck the WA2000, I was hitting guys center mass and wasn't getting any one hit kills. That's the entire point of sniper rifles! I almost used the L96A1 but the trade off of accuracy for half a point of fire-power was a no go for me. 

I also tried using the FAL as a sniper and couldn't do much it could've just been a bad attempt.


----------



## DVRP

Ive been using the L96 with an acog because it gets rid of most of the sway.


----------



## Cyntex

DVRP said:


> Ive been using the L96 with an acog because it gets rid of most of the sway.



Thats funny, because I could'nt hit a damn thing with it. While in COD4 I could quickscope the hell with the ACOG...

I can quickscope with the variable (and thermal) zoom though. I zoom in to the 2nd or 3rd zoom. Like Taylor did, I also went into combat training.. Loaded up Nuketown and set the mode to Free For All. And thats what I love about black ops, cause after some time in combat training I went to play TDM online and I was literally owning people with sick shots, like the quickscopes and noscopes I could pull of in COD4  


Nice thermal noscope I got yesterday 

Anyone up for practicing some sniping hit me up. My PSN is grotebozewolf


----------



## MFB

I don't know HOW you guys can use the Thermal  Tried it yesterday and it was just a wall of blue, and total black around it. At least with the Variable I can change it.


----------



## Taylor2

Fuck me this game is broken.


SIX times today I've spawned literally around the corner from a member of the opposite team.
And if I don't have host, I'm a second behind.

This game is 4 months old and still a piece of shit.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## GazPots

I had a kick ass day of Cod. Did the run and gun instead of being a ninja and it paid off real nice. Felt good to mix it up a bit and not have the game take a giant shit on me for a change. 


Also nice info on the PSG but i gather from a few of the previous posts the snipers problems reside in the Core side of the game. Anyone reading my suggestions should remember i only play hardcore. I would end up breaking my tv, xbox and controller if i had to play Core mode. 


Also decided to piss people off and run 2nd Change Pro. I fucking run into a guy and fire my rifle only to miss and get sent to 2nd chance. From there i blow the guy away using almost all my bullets in my clip. His mate runs up and i pistol him in the nuts sending him to 2nd chance aswell with my last bullet. He's literally RIGHT BESIDE ME. No less than a boots length from me and he's spinning about not even shooting wondering what the fucks going on. 

At this point i'm furiously shouting RELOAD at my screen as my character takes a fucking age to slip a clip in the 1911 while this guy has his mangum out and is wildly pointing it about at things like the wall and my face.


Yet he never did fire the gun. Ended up shooting him in the nuts again and got revived. 




No idea what the fuck that guy was doing but i laughed my ass off when i got back up.


----------



## MFB

Oh, yup, that's definitely where we differ then Gaz. I do Core since I enjoy having the HUD.

Decided to end my night going what? Oh I don't know, how's 20 and 8 on Firing Range sound? Damn straight, rocking with an AK74u with Rapid Fire and Suppressor. Got a Cobra up in that bitch and then from there I used my care package and pulled out an RC which was useless. Somehow managed to go from 7 to 14 from the Cobra alone, and the last 6 where all me baby  New killstreak record


----------



## Chickenhawk

MFB said:


> Oh, yup, that's definitely where we differ then Gaz. I do Core since I enjoy having the HUD.
> 
> Decided to end my night going what? Oh I don't know, how's 20 and 8 on Firing Range sound? Damn straight, rocking with an AK74u with Rapid Fire and Suppressor. Got a Cobra up in that bitch and then from there I used my care package and pulled out an RC which was useless. Somehow managed to go from 7 to 14 from the Cobra alone, and the last 6 where all me baby  New killstreak record



How about 31-1 on Firing Range, Team Deathmatch, with 0 kills coming from killstreaks? All with the Galil, extended mag, supressor, scavenger pro, warlord pro, and second chance pro, but only two kills, and one revive from second chance. 

Wen't 43-3 on the same map on Domination, same class, 3-5 kills from killstreaks, and maybe two revives. 

<-- beast.

I did have a fun time in combat training on array. Had the bots on Veteran, and got over 160 kills, with less than 20 deaths. Had the score limit at 30,000 though


----------



## MFB

I refuse to use Last Chance since I never kill anyone in it, and when I don't, I just get pissed cause the dude will be scared to finish me off so I sit there like an idiot waiting for someone to just conveniently not see me. It's all about Hacker.

I also can not stand the Galil, it's just got WAY too much recoil for me


----------



## Mindcrime1204

A nicely thrown semtex usually will take care of 90% of the second-chancers


----------



## MFB

Gaz, in HC TDM, it seems FAL with Infrared > PSG-1 with Variable. I don't know what it is, but me and the FAL worked some wonders, even if it was only going 6-6 on Array. 

My mind goes WAY too fast for HC so it's taking me a while to get used to it. Part of me is like "You'll run into people at close range, so run the SPAS-12 with suppressor!" and the other part is like "No fool, stay out of the action and campers, and just use the FAL to snipe!" 

Array has like, eighty-million camp spots and every time I go to one I get my ass handed 
to me. Did surprisingly well in Jungle once I got my spot set up in "Death Alley".


----------



## GazPots

I blasted some 31 -2 on hardcore TDM today with the Fal and a relfex sight on Jungle. Didn't even run a silencer, just a relfex sight and SOH pro for fast aiming. 

You can peg people halfway across the map with 1 bullet if you're good enough at aiming. Anyways the past 2 days it seems i've have some amazing run of games. I think Treyarch have tweaked something server side as i'm not getting much of the host lag i used to experience. Which is always a good thing.


As for the infrared sight on jungle i only ever use it to scope out the massive sniper rock section from the temple and to the village. So many people who don't run ghost sit up there and snipe. Then i take a peek and they're lit up like christmas trees. Impossible to miss. They seem to learn after the 3rd or 4th death up there. 

As for HC being a mindfuck it kinda is as you need to be more aware of your surroundings. The game won't show you how you died. Only a glance in the direction of fire. So you gotta keep your wits about you. I played with a guy who converted from Core to Hardcore and his rambo tactics got him his ass handed back to him in a bodybag. He agreed you can't use the same core tactics for the majority of the games. I just said to him just be more _sneaky _and you'll be fine.


I also had a run today which included ............


Mauling a guy with rifle
then getting shot to 2nd chance
shooting a dude in 2nd chance and being revived

getting shot to 2nd chance and shooting the perp
shooting another guy while in 2nd chance
being revived for the SECOND time

shooting a guy and getting shot to 2nd change AGAIN
shooting the perp and one of his mates 
gettting revived for the third and final time.
decided to fuck off to another part of the map only to die 



People must have been pissed.


----------



## MFB

I don't know HOW you can go 31-2 on HC TDM, especially on Jungle  HOWEVER, Nuketown and me were good buddies today. I think the best thing about the Infrared is that the guy stands out on a sea of blue, so its near impossible to miss him. Worst thing though is when your aiming down scope and your met with a sea of white as someone is right up in your grill, so you immediately just shoot and hope he isn't running 2nd Chance.


----------



## GazPots

Basic ninja tactics. Fire a few rounds, move. Fire some more rounds, and move again. Work your way around the map or if you've got intelligent team mates force the enemy to come at you from known diretions and insert booby traps on the choke points. 

Guy on my team used to sit his jammer in nice open areas and wait for people to come up and hack them, and just tomahawk them in the ass. Bait essentially. 

Or the C4 under the car tactic. They'll come up to the car (even if they have hacker on) and duck down to see what it is. Then BOOM. 

I'm not even the best player in my "squad" of mates who play. One guy has been know to regularly go to 40+ with no deaths on hardcore using just a silenced fal with a red dot and he doesn't even camp. That's the annoying part.  Bastard gives me the most assists i've ever seen.


----------



## MFB

I've switched my Hacker for Ninja now, since the maps I end up doing HC on are large and rarely ever get hit by claymores. The only one I can think of where I did was on Discovery or Kowloon; hint - Kowloon is AWFUL for HC TDM, I don't know WHY everyone wanted to but they did. 

I've pretty much followed that fire-move-fire-move tactic and it works well, the only problem is certain maps are AWFUL for traversing, such as Array.


----------



## synrgy

MFB said:


> rocking with an AK74u with Rapid Fire



Now you're talking my language.


----------



## MFB

Got the Commando today, and for some reason it feels REALLY under powered. Like, I used to use the Famas and AUG which are both less powerful, but maybe they fire faster, and I kicked ass. Now I normally use the AK-47 and that's both accurate and powerful, but the Commando feels like it's a bit on the shitty side. I don't do awful with it but not as well as I could.

I'm really taking a liking to HC TDM, especially since I rock the shit out of the thermal scope with the FAL.


----------



## GazPots

^^ Commando and AK are my go to assault weapons when i suck with the FAL. I remember reading somewhere that the ak and commando are almost identical stats wise but the ak has a vertical recoil pattern whereas the commando recoils up and to the side. Might need someone in the know to check that out but to me it seems like a reasonable evaluation. 

One advantage of the commando is the fact it's much shorter so that bush with a giant muzzle sticking out of it just got a little bit more stealthy. 


Both kick ass. Personally i love the Commando for ACOG + silencer long range attacks and the AK + red dot + silencer (which is the larger red dot compared to non russian weapons) for most matches.


Although lately i've ditched the silencers infavour of warlord pro with sight + dual mags. The fast reload kicks major ass in a gun fight.


----------



## MFB

Man, if you can use Iron Sights you are SET. Buddy of mine got me into trying to use them since if you take the scope off, you can use way better attachments and I see what he means. Normally I run suppressor with an extended mag so I don't reload as often, and allows me to kill dozens of guys without even thinking about it. Guys go down in about 6-9 rounds, so say, 4 guys in a normal clip; but with this I get probably 6 guys, PLUS I also have Scavenger running so ammo is in high supply.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

The ONLY reason I don't rock a supressor is cause it usually takes me 3 or so more bullets to kill. Not much, but when youre at the end of a clip before a reload it makes a difference between dying and living. I almost _always_ rock the Famas with red dot and extended mags. I enjoy it more than the other rifles because the fire rate and recoil. You can basically hold the trigger down and still be mowing people down and not having your gun jump all over the place like say if you were to hold down the trigger on an AK. AK is a great gun when you get the bursting down and works great for 'spraying and praying' at close distances though.


----------



## GazPots

Went on MW2 today for a few games and holy hell, it's so ridiculously easy to hit people in that game now. 


Managed to get well into the 30's for 2 to 3 deaths in my first game . Kinda don't want to stick in BLOPS incase i get my ass handed to me by super lag. 



Kinda miss the heavy machine guns having silencers but i suppose there is no point to them running such attatchments anyways.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Started using the AUG, fuck that gun is sick.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> Started using the AUG, fuck that gun is sick.



I think it's cause it has such a fast rate of fire that the lack of fire power compared to some is compensated for. I used it from when I first got it, all the way up until level 38 or so, when I got the AK47 again.


----------



## ittoa666

I still think it's funny how most people are trying to run around with snipers. Don't make this game into MW2 all over again.


And no, quickscoping and no scoping don't make you look any "cooler."


----------



## MFB

I've changed up some of my classes and now have essentially my "Core" and my "Hardcore" and nothing else. For Core - it's either, AK47, Commando or Famas with Extended Mag & Suppressor; for perks I run Scavenger, Warlord Pro and Hacker. For Hardcore - Commando, FN FAL or what will soon be changed, my PSG-1, all with Thermal and on the Commando and FN, Suppressor. Perks are Ghost, Warlord Pro and Ninja.


----------



## Bekanor

ittoa666 said:


> I still think it's funny how most people are trying to run around with snipers. Don't make this game into MW2 all over again.
> 
> 
> And no, quickscoping and no scoping don't make you look any "cooler."



Dude the "leet sniper" epidemic isn't new even to MW2. 

I remember giving up on counter strike because it just devolved into 2 teams of AWPers.


----------



## Taylor2

Interesting video is interesting.


----------



## vampiregenocide

A guy tried to 360 ballistic knife me yesterday in sticks and stones. Needless to say, he failed.


----------



## ittoa666

Bekanor said:


> Dude the "leet sniper" epidemic isn't new even to MW2.
> 
> I remember giving up on counter strike because it just devolved into 2 teams of AWPers.



I know. It's way more popular now because of games like call of duty. You know.


----------



## MrMcSick

Anybody beat the campaign on Vet yet? I've beat 2,3,4,5,6 on vet and just started trying to beat this one and like usual I found a spot that im stuck and getting super pissed at. After you blow up the rocket that gets launched you go down into the tunnel hallways. Really pisme off entering blind rooms. argh.


----------



## MFB

I played maybe 2 or 3 games of Core today, I fucking SUCK at it now  I think I may have to move permanently to HC TDM


----------



## GazPots

Do it!


----------



## MFB

I've been doing it whenever I'm not playing with friends (read : all this week) and I'm getting pretty good at it. Best has been 15 in one round so far, and that was on Kowloon! I'm either using a Commando with ACOG or my FAL with Thermal, both of which have served me well. I've also started using a non-Ghost class too, since I enjoy not worrying about being this giant blob when moving.


----------



## That_One_Person

MrMcSick said:


> Anybody beat the campaign on Vet yet? I've beat 2,3,4,5,6 on vet and just started trying to beat this one and like usual I found a spot that im stuck and getting super pissed at. After you blow up the rocket that gets launched you go down into the tunnel hallways. Really pisme off entering blind rooms. argh.


 
If I remember correctly the game is pretty much smooth sailing after that. That is, unless that one level in Vietnam comes up where you have to fight DOWN a hill and push barrels of napalm into infinitely respawning enemies.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Taylor said:


> Interesting video is interesting.




Yep, with other Call of Duty games I've quesitoned my own belief about lag... not with Black Ops. With Black Ops it's so obvious that it's there, just goes to show the difference between how good of a game Black Ops is and how good of a game MW2 is.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yep, with other Call of Duty games I've quesitoned my own belief about lag... not with Black Ops. With Black Ops it's so obvious that it's there, just goes to show the difference between how good of a game Black Ops is and how good of a game MW2 is.



MW2 is good connection-wise, and Black Ops is good gameplay-wise imo. Someone needs to mix the two.


----------



## GazPots

If you could take the game balancing from BLOPS and stick it in the MW2 engine you'd have a fantastic COD.


Probably won't happen though considering whats happened with Infinity ward and such.


----------



## Taylor2

Anybody play BF:BC2?


----------



## DVRP

Taylor said:


> Anybody play BF:BC2?



Once I get my disc back Ill shred some with ya. I love that game so much more than Cod. Cod feels like an arcade game in comparison..


----------



## Taylor2

DVRP said:


> Once I get my disc back Ill shred some with ya. I love that game so much more than Cod. Cod feels like an arcade game in comparison..


 
I got it for teh PC.


----------



## DVRP

Taylor said:


> I got it for teh PC.



Sadface


----------



## ghostred7

That_One_Person said:


> That is, unless that one level in Vietnam comes up where you have to fight DOWN a hill and push barrels of napalm into infinitely respawning enemies.


 
I **HATE** that level with much passion. For online mp, i've been running w/ the Stoner63. I really play zombies more than anything though. I've lovin' the new Ascension map.


----------



## MFB

Been walking around like a boss on HC TDM with my WA2000 now. Will probably upgrade to the L96A1 once it's available, but for now, me and the WA2000 with Variable have been fucking bitches up.

Also - M16 rules for HC.


----------



## MrMcSick

ghostred7 said:


> I **HATE** that level with much passion. For online mp, i've been running w/ the Stoner63. I really play zombies more than anything though. I've lovin' the new Ascension map.


 
I got through it, yay. I had aharder time in the hallways below the rocket than the retarded napalm barrels part. That part did suck though. Every thing else was smooth sailling except for the ocasional hiccup.


----------



## HighGain510

That_One_Person said:


> If I remember correctly the game is pretty much smooth sailing after that. That is, unless that one level in Vietnam comes up where you have to fight DOWN a hill and push barrels of napalm into infinitely respawning enemies.



I totally would have been okay if they had left that scene out of the map. SO. FRUSTRATING.


----------



## GazPots

I remember doing that on veteran (i started the campaign on veteran right away for some insane reason) and i didn't have a clue you had to tip those fucking barrels.


I musta sat blowing the enemy away for about 30 mins wondering what the fuck i did wrong. The sarge kept shouting shit at me but i couldn't hear him over the _constant_ gunfire. 


I think i retried that battle in huge 20 minute segments for a good 3 days before i gave up and looked at youtube.


----------



## MFB

Fuck the L96A1. That thing has WAY too much fucking recoil to it, and if you miss the dude it's impossible to immediately recenter and take him out. I'll stick with my PSG-1 thank you very much.


----------



## Matti_Ice

Fuck this whole game...online is just like MW2, had a few weeks of nice, clean good gaming and then here come patches, hackers and glitchers


----------



## GazPots

For the last 3 weeks i've played only MW2 and you won't believe how ridiculously good the hit detection is compared to Black Ops.


I've been _really_ enjoy cod again.



I shit you not.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> For the last 3 weeks i've played only MW2 and you won't believe how ridiculously good the hit detection is compared to Black Ops.



Oh I would


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Matti_Ice said:


> Fuck this whole game...online is just like MW2, had a few weeks of nice, clean good gaming and then here come patches, hackers and glitchers


 

u playing on PC?

im yet to find ANY types of glitches and hackers on xbox 360 and I've had the game since the first week.

however, I DO remember j-tag modders and hackers on MW2 on 360.


----------



## ghostred7

GazPots said:


> I musta sat blowing the enemy away for about 30 mins wondering what the fuck i did wrong. The sarge kept shouting shit at me but i couldn't hear him over the _constant_ gunfire.



OMG...me too. I was soooo pissed when I found out about those fucking barrels.


----------



## GazPots

^^^


----------



## mikernaut

The game really doesn't play very well for me after the patch and map pack. I seem to constantly have just 2 yellow bars for a connection which is a significant handicap during the gun battles. The hit box lag is much worse ,I get knifed when I have already passed a enemy or die a second or 2 after I have rounded a corner.

When I play alone it can almost never find a game to put me in, instead it puts me in a lobby by myself. It's getting very frustrating. I can't wait for BF3 . The teaser trailer had some pretty nice looking graphics and lighting.


Just logged into Xbox Live - looks like there is a new patch out, lets see if it plays better.


----------



## MFB

The newest patch is for finding matched games and I've got to say, it's pretty nice. Now it actually looks at who's in matches and such and so far I've only had at best 3 REALLY high prestige players with us 3/4/5/6th prestiges. 

The knifing thing is REALLY accurate though, it's pretty faulty. I noticed this in killcams mainly, you can be a clear foot past the dude and his knife with finally catch up with you and then it's like "Really?!"


----------



## MrMcSick

I don't like how they changed mercenary tdm into mercenary mosh pit. Now I can't play tdm cause I always get stuck in a lobby with 6 peeps on a team with like 1500 and above and me an 5 other dudes with like 900 and below. I can't fn stand the unfair teams that happen when parties are involved!!!!!!!!!

It seemed as though my strela wouldn't lock onto helo's after the patch and let me fire either, I'll see tonight.


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm getting a bit fed up with the 'lag'. It's mainly the melee attacks, for me they just don't register, I could try knifing some one multiple times and they'd still kill me from 3 foot away.


----------



## HighGain510

I haven't played in almost a month now, but I'll be back up in PA for a month with my gaming PC so if they released a patch for PC as well I'll report back on whether or not the "lag" issues are affecting the PC version as well. My guess would be no since the hosting is all done externally and I wasn't experiencing any lag when I was on a stable connection at my folk's house.


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm trying to get Marathon Pro but I HAVE TO play CTF. I hate it, 90% of the players play it like it's a Team Death Match or camp for the entire game. Boring


----------



## DVRP

Just got the best tomahawk kill EVER. sorry for shitty phone video. I tried using the dolly's in theatre mode. It was the round winning kill for a S&D game.


----------



## MFB

Now level 36 on 3rd Prestige and have been doing strictly HC for some time, I'm getting fairly nasty. Went 14 and 1 on Nuketown with the FAL, and in another round on Nuketown? 20 and 2. Not bad. I stake out Green House's chimney and then will normally move back to behind the little fallout box and also snipe from there.


----------



## maliciousteve

3rd prestige?! I've only just got to level 50 now and I'm not even thinking of going further 

Finally got Marathon Pro though, accuracy is much better for me know too.


----------



## MFB

I felt that way and then once I prestiged and had that little symbol, I felt I dunno - better - I guess about myself as a player. It was like "Yeah, I've made it this far" so I've kept going and plan on prestiging till I reach level 50 on 15th 

I also FINALLY got all my Perks up to Pro level. Took a while to get Ghost Pro since NO ONE uses Sentry Guns, but I finally got it on this random match and was pumped. However I had just wasted a BUNCH of my money and had to buy both Hacker Pro AND Ghost Pro so I needed to wait


----------



## maliciousteve

I found getting Ghost Pro to be fairly easy, it was just a matter of waiting for a sentry gun.

Marathon Pro however was a major pain in the arse because I hate Capture The Flag. Spent a total of 5 or 6 swearing infused hours trying to get it and finally got it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Chickenhawk

This needs to be made, NOW!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Infinity Complex said:


> This needs to be made, NOW!


----------



## mikernaut

Double points weekend! maybe I can get to 9th Prestige 

(Yeah I have alot of freetime)

The knife hit detection seems even worse to me now. I can be 5-10ft away or even behind and get stabbed. I even chased a guy and he ran into a wall and got stuck. Point blank my knife misses him as I'm stand right behind him, he then swings his knife and wins.


----------



## GazPots

Anyone struggling to get the Sentry challenge for Ghost Pro should do the following.




Equip Sentry gun as killstreak. 


Get it and throw the package marker.


Walk away and let enemy take it and deploy. 


Hunt it down using Hacker for stupidly easy ghost pro.



Edit - That Lego Black Ops vid was AMAZING. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I got mine using Hacker in order to find them. I just got REALLY lucky with mine since I was in a back-and-forth with this dude on Hanoi, and luckily he placed it right where I spawned, so I snuck behind a car and BAM! Ghost. Pro. 

I start using the PM63 and Kiparis, both of those are a blast to run around with and fuck dudes up.


----------



## Bekanor

Is it an exploit or just something else about this game that doesn't work (I'm leaning towards the latter) when you're aiming at a corner and when someone is running around it pushes your aiming reticle away from them before you can actually see them?

Happened to me every time a particular guy ran up the hill to C from the ruins, and only that guy as far as I noticed.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Bekanor said:


> Is it an exploit or just something else about this game that doesn't work (I'm leaning towards the latter) when you're aiming at a corner and when someone is running around it pushes your aiming reticle away from them before you can actually see them?
> 
> Happened to me every time a particular guy ran up the hill to C from the ruins, and only that guy as far as I noticed.


 

Maybe switch off your aim-helper?

Aim-helper works great in story/campaign modes but online it takes a big shit. It still works but it's WAY dumbed down.


----------



## Papaoneil

anyone on here rocking this for wii


----------



## Chickenhawk

Necropolis said:


> anyone on here rocking this for wii



I did for a while, until we got the PS3 fixed. Every once in a while I turn it on, just to see how fucking horrible it is compared to the PS3 version 

Seriously, it's bad dude. Half the game is stripped.


----------



## MFB

So close to 4th Prestige I can practically taste it  Best part is knowing after I prestige that I'll still kick ass since I'm now a boss with the M-16, and almost any gun.


----------



## Papaoneil

Infinity Complex said:


> I did for a while, until we got the PS3 fixed. Every once in a while I turn it on, just to see how fucking horrible it is compared to the PS3 version
> 
> Seriously, it's bad dude. Half the game is stripped.


 
yeah but i still love it for the wii 
would love rocking on ps3 but im a zelda whore so ill stick with nintendo 

but still maybe one day ill own it for ps3


----------



## Taylor2

So after pretty well quitting Black Ops, I went back to Modern Warfare 2, and wow....MW2 is so much better.
Didn't deal with hackers, didn't deal with OMA noob tubers, and didn't see one guy with commando on.
And nearly every game I played I did awesome.
Go figure.


----------



## MFB

Played some Core today, felt like it took me an entire clip to kill someone. Fuck Core, Hardcore is where it's at.


----------



## GazPots

Taylor said:


> So after pretty well quitting Black Ops, I went back to Modern Warfare 2, and wow....MW2 is so much better.
> Didn't deal with hackers, didn't deal with OMA noob tubers, and didn't see one guy with commando on.
> And nearly every game I played I did awesome.
> Go figure.



Its amazing isn't it?


I've been playing BLOPS and MW2 this past week and blops just consistently has shitty server lag or that crappy lag compensation shite (noticable for me since i get host every game).


One thing i will say, you clearly didn't run into me on MW2 since i run OMA for some noobtubin goodness and comando pro with marathon/lightweight for super duper SMG ownage. 


It is nice to see the many retards that ruined it before have pissed off to blops though. A LOT less 10 year old kids screaming down the mic now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dear fucking God, every game I get host migration. What the fuck? Connections are actually getting worse.


----------



## MFB

I also managed to unlock Hardened Pro, and while I didn't buy it; does anyone actually USE Hardened? Seems kind of like a shitty perk, I mean, you do more damage to aircrafts and turrets (whereas they're one hit if you run up to em and knife) and have less shake when hit? Big deal.

I'll take my Warlord Pro thank you very much


----------



## GazPots

This is how much Hardened sucks. 

Note how his bullets magically work on the scenery yet my m60 with hardened doesn't fucking work at all. That gun SHOULD be able to chew through buildings with or without hardened. Nevermind the fact it's a FUCKING WOODEN WALL.





Anyways, are the whole cod servers getting pumped or what?


Both MW2 and BLOPS continually freeze up in the menu's for up to 40 seconds at a time. Mostly when searching for games. Sometimes it freezes the actual match up in BLOPS.


I almost snapped my black ops disc in half tonight with the amount of utter bullshit it threw at me. Then when i quit and wanted to play another game my fucking disc tray wouldn't open. Allowing me to play BLOPS or nothing.   Almost threw the xbox out the window with the blasted game still in the fucking shitbox.


----------



## MFB

That's hilarious. Seriously, I imagine you also had to reload after that which on the M60, TAKES FUCKING FOREVER


----------



## GazPots

I died walking out the door on the other side of the building. Also note that game was hardcore, so i only need to hit the guy with 2 m60 bullets to kill him. One to take him to last stand and one to kill him. 


I usually whine and bitch a lot to the guys i play with since i get shafted almost every single game in some ridiculous way. 90% of the time i reckon they think i'm full of shit. So i showed them that video and they just thought it was weird since they didn't have any trouble. Also doesn't help when you are the host of the game aswell and your gun STILL doesn't work.

I musta killed some sort of COD executives family in another life or something cause i swear this game hates me with a passion. 


Honestly, i think i'm just gonna go trade black ops in. The bullshit has got so much worse the past week or 2.


----------



## MFB

I got my ass wrecked in a few games tonight

Thank GOD I just got my new HDTV and Killzone 3


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Assloads of people are on at all hours because its spring break here.

EDIT: oh ya, managed to kill 2 people twice with 1 bullet each time with the PSG-1 and variable zoom scope


----------



## vampiregenocide

I noticed the total number of players has dropped dramatically.


----------



## Prydogga

Black Ops for zombies, MW2 for enjoyable multiplayer and campaign. That's what I'm doing now.

Reached round 29 in Ascension tonight, still haven't beaten the 31 I got on it's release.


----------



## GazPots

How do you play ascension?


I do it as a 4 man team holding the pack a punch room. Highest we got was 29 before the inevetable happened and someone got downed at the worst time.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> I noticed the total number of players has dropped dramatically.


 

If the stats are correct when I sign on... there was almost 900,000 people on black ops lastnight.

Noticed the faulty connection interruptions more frequently though...


----------



## GazPots

Currently trying to figure out the point of akimbo pistols in BLOPS. In MW2 it was fairly awesome if you worked it right but i can't seem to kill anyone regardless of my tactics.


Seems unless you are able to slap them in the face you are out of range unless you get incredibly jammy.


I did notice if setup a local split screen game i can use all guns with golden camo and bots aswell so whats the point of combat training then?


----------



## synrgy

Well, the regular lag might be explained by the fact that it's officially the best selling game of all time..

Call of Duty: Black Ops Now the Best Selling Video Game of All Time - Paul Tassi - Insert Coin - Forbes


----------



## mikernaut

Yeah I get really bad laggy hit boxes and weird stuff like Gazpot's video that happen to me all the time. 

On a side not I have been playing the multiplayer in Homefront and it's weird you can be lagged but the hitboxes and aiming still seem pretty dead on. You might just lose the draw because your connection is slower but I thought that was quite weird.

The game does have more of a arcade vibe with almost no recoil and I'm really enjoying the maps. Soo many bulidings you can go into and lots of cover.

When you play the Battle commander mode that's when it really gets interesting. You will have a computer commander that will point out enemy threats and put bounties on the drone, vehicle or soldier. Same thing happens to you if you go on a killstreak then the enemy team will be hunting for you.

You earn battle points as you fight and kill people then you can purchase a drone, vehicle, airstrike, etc. It doesn't get as out of control as the killstreaks in COD.

The Battlecommander mode does feel like a intense battle with everything going on. So far I'd say the game is kinda between COD and BF.

The single player is short and not very good looking though. That part is a disappointment. But the multiplayer is decent enough looking and it's focus is more on the gameplay. A decent filler game if your bored of BLOPS and waiting for BF3.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Currently trying to figure out the point of akimbo pistols in BLOPS. In MW2 it was fairly awesome if you worked it right but i can't seem to kill anyone regardless of my tactics.



It's because they nerfed everything like that for the sake of a little more realism (if there is any in CoD). I for one am glad that I don't have to play and worry about people killing me like it's a John Woo movie.

I know I'm always the minority when it comes to games, but I like realism, and dual wielding just wouldn't work. I must say I've been playing a lot more BFBC2 lately because you can't dual wield, and I like killing people with bullets.


----------



## MFB

ittoa666 said:


> It's because they nerfed everything like that for the sake of a little more realism (if there is any in CoD). I for one am glad that I don't have to play and worry about people killing me like it's a John Woo movie.
> 
> I know I'm always the minority when it comes to games, but I like realism, and dual wielding just wouldn't work. I must say I've been playing a lot more BFBC2 lately because you can't dual wield, and I like killing people with bullets.



I don't mind them letting people dual wield pistols, but the dual wield on the last shotgun is total BS and 100% unrealistic. Imagine it in an actual war scenario, and you'd NEVER see someone running around with two shotguns kicking ass.


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> I don't mind them letting people dual wield pistols, but the dual wield on the last shotgun is total BS and 100% unrealistic. Imagine it in an actual war scenario, and you'd NEVER see someone running around with two shotguns kicking ass.



Thankfully they made the B Ops ones unusable. I mean, if you tried to dual wield shotguns, there's a good chance that you'll either hurt yourself or get shot. I know it's a game, but I just want one game to get everything right.


----------



## GazPots

I don't really see the problem with people using dual pistols. They are vastly inferior to pretty much all other weaponry and thats without getting no ADS abilty. If you're up against a savvy enemy with an assault weapon you're screwed. Hell even the smg's can take you down fast. 

Anyways, i like them (in mw2). 


Plus, how fucking cool is it when you Rambo it through a level blitzing the enemy like you are Chow Yun Fat.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Plus, how fucking cool is it when you Rambo it through a level blitzing the enemy like you are Chow Yun Fat.



I've never liked that approach. I like to use tactics and maneuvering to outwit people.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Its amazing isn't it?
> 
> 
> I've been playing BLOPS and MW2 this past week and blops just consistently has shitty server lag or that crappy lag compensation shite (noticable for me since i get host every game).
> 
> 
> *One thing i will say, you clearly didn't run into me on MW2 since i run OMA for some noobtubin goodness and comando pro with marathon/lightweight for super duper SMG ownage.*
> 
> 
> It is nice to see the many retards that ruined it before have pissed off to blops though. A LOT less 10 year old kids screaming down the mic now.


 



You son of a...



To be honest, if there is a lot of that going on in the game, I just leave the match and find another.
Simple enough really.
It's not nearly as bad as it used to be, as most of the annoying children that did do the OMA noob tube thing left to BO.
Fine by me!
I mean, even I have a class that is noob tube + danger close + RPG, but only for those rare situations when I feel like being a douchebag.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I want a FPS game so realistic, that after I die for the first time, it shuts off and renders itself inoperable.














Jk


----------



## vampiregenocide

I wish all these COD inspired games didn't look so fucking dull. All desaturated, lifeless looking and shit. I want a game that looks deep and vivid. Even Halo has suffered this; Reach is very toned down compared to Halo 3 which was bold and colourful.


----------



## Whitechapel7

leandroab said:


> Oh look! MW3 !



and they are making a Modern Warfare 3, im intrigued to see what Infinity Ward has done with their newest edition, especially after being practically blown away by Black Ops  MW3 is set to come out in November 2011 already


----------



## Mindcrime1204

These games always come out exactly a year apart just about


----------



## synrgy

Got into my 3rd Prestige yesterday. Woot.


----------



## GazPots

ittoa666 said:


> I've never liked that approach. I like to use tactics and maneuvering to outwit people.



Sometimes blasting down the front door and going in for a surprise assault _is_ the best tactic.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Sometimes blasting down the front door and going in for a surprise assault _is_ the best tactic.



There's always someone watching the other way though. You know?


----------



## GazPots

In cod, there is *always* someone watching............



........usually in a corner parked up behind a claymore.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> In cod, there is *always* someone watching............
> 
> 
> 
> ........usually in a corner parked up behind a claymore.



 Don't forget the ghillie suit.


----------



## MFB

Too true.

I played Core with a buddy of mine today after some awful HC games, I did surprisingly well for rocking an M-16.


----------



## MFB

Talk about douchebags

Watch a Guy Get 501 Kills in a CoD: Black Ops Match - gamrTV


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MFB said:


> Talk about douchebags
> 
> Watch a Guy Get 501 Kills in a CoD: Black Ops Match - gamrTV


 

Thats gotta be on PS3 or computer or some shit cause I've never ever seen that on XBOX, and when I do try and choke em at a spawn point they switch up spawns. 

Wonder how he's doing that cause I'd love to piss off little kids doing that 

He's obviously exploiting something, and more than likely he has people just willing to die for him to see how many kills he can get I think...


----------



## Prydogga

Officially not playing this game outside of Zombies anymore.

Infinity Ward is where it's at. If it weren't for Treyarch, there would only be 3 'next-gen' CoD titles, 2, 4 and MW2. And no one would be bitching about how 'bland' the 'series' has become. Which it hasn't. 

Not saying that Treyarch's games are bland, but with a new game every year it over saturates the market, and people take it for granted. I literally cannot play other shooters because they fall short to CoD's amazing standards in terms of... well... Everything.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If IW make more maps and generally support the next game more, it will be amazing. They have two games to learn from now (Black Ops and MWII) whereas MWII was just an expansion of the first one, now they have a lot more to go on. They know what fans do and don't like. Also dedicated servers would be an idea.


----------



## GazPots

To be honest i just wish they'd put in a player ranking system that DOESN'T SUCK BALLS.


I'm sick and tired of getting paired with fucking RETARDS who lose the game by going 3-27.


Seriously. I'd much prefer having actual competent players in my the room without having to resort to teaming up with a whole squad of friends.

Let the retards be paired with each other and enjoy their horrific gaming skills on their own. 




Rant over.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> If IW make more maps and generally support the next game more, it will be amazing. They have two games to learn from now (Black Ops and MWII) whereas MWII was just an expansion of the first one, now they have a lot more to go on. They know what fans do and don't like. Also dedicated servers would be an idea.



The support of MW2 is half of the reason why I stopped playing it. It seemed like they didn't care that people were cheating, and maybe even condoning it by letting it happen. Of course the other half of me quitting was the brokenness of the game, like dual wielding 10 gauge shotguns like they were .22's, and also the fact that everyone ran around with sniper rifles while JUMPING.


----------



## GazPots

I read somewhere Infinity Ward had fixes for the OMA abuse, various bugs and imbalances yet Activision inserted their giant cock into IW's ass and the rest was history.


I'll see if i can dig the info up.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got lucky in a game of sharpshooter.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Brutal.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cheers! Sharpshooter is my new favourite gametype. You can try all the weapons you don't normally mess around with and you're not at a disadvantage.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sharpshooter is the best thing about Black Ops. I raped every time I played it.

However, no progression = fail.


----------



## MFB

So, does that mean Sharpshooter has no XP and ranking up?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> So, does that mean Sharpshooter has no XP and ranking up?



Yep, IIRC. Just small amounts of CoD dollars.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah basically you only get credits for it (providing you finish in the top 3).


----------



## MFB

Oh, so it's a wager match then? I was thinking it was a full on game type, like regular matches.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah it's a wager match.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> I read somewhere Infinity Ward had fixes for the OMA abuse, various bugs and imbalances yet Activision inserted their giant cock into IW's ass and the rest was history.
> 
> 
> I'll see if i can dig the info up.



I would love to see that info.


----------



## GazPots

I cannot for the life of me remember where i read it and it's driving me bonkers. 


Google is shafting me at the moment but i'll continue on and see if i get anywhere.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember where i read it and it's driving me bonkers.
> 
> 
> Google is shafting me at the moment but i'll continue on and see if i get anywhere.



I remember that article as well.
Because I instantly started laughing at all the people that said Infinity Ward suxx0rs bcuz tehy hvae n0 sup0rt.

Tough to have support when you're in and out of court.
Hey. That rhymed!


----------



## GazPots

Yeah, i couldn't find it even with my ninja google skills.

People just need to get some faith in IW.



As much as i bashed them when i played MW2, they make the best cods and that's a fact. 


Booyah.


----------



## MFB

Hitting my 5th prestige either tomorrow afternoon or tonight depending upon when I feel like getting the final 20K XP needed. I'll miss the G11 and Commando, but on HC any gun owns face


----------



## GazPots

Thought this was quite a well made video from theatre mode. Trying to find some more epic/cinematic style vids made form the inhouse editor on blops.



Edit - Holy shit, all their vids rock . Whoever edits them has the midas touch.


----------



## MFB

It's all about knowing which kills are "cam worthy" so to speak. I've started using File Share more and the most recent one on Stadium has some chopper kills in there and it's a bit better than my Firing Range one.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## MFB

Well hello there European style release date poster, way to confuse the ever living fuck out of me


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Hell ya! That little promo made my digital day!

Only like 29 more days to go...


----------



## Prydogga

ittoa666 said:


> I would love to see that info.



Basically, Activision kills IW for insubordination, everyone hates IW for being lazy fucks because of lack of bug fixes, and then Black Ops brings out the cod haters because apparently a completely new campaign with good story and a great multiplayer system makes a game 'burnt out' /RANT


----------



## HighGain510

Jumped back on Black Ops for the first time in a few weeks, think I left it at 3000xp away from Lvl 50 on Prestige 5. Don't think I'm going to prestige though as I was just invited to what sounds like a rather epic LAN party by some of my buddies down here so I'd like to have all the Pro-level perks in-tact and I don't have enough time to sit down and burn up to Prestige 7 to get the next custom slot unlocked before then.  Man it's been a LONG time since I've gone to a LAN party, so much fun and the dude who is hosting us apparently has a ridiculous setup that takes up his basement specifically to host LAN parties!


----------



## josh pelican

Got back into playing online, joined a new clan, started playing Combat Training with CrushingAnvil.

Campers are still fucking pussies. I don't give a rat's ass what any of you think. Call me a cry baby, call my a bitch. I probably don't like you anyway.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

josh pelican said:


> Got back into playing online, joined a new clan, started playing Combat Training with CrushingAnvil.
> 
> Campers are still fucking pussies. I don't give a rat's ass what any of you think. Call me a cry baby, call my a bitch. I probably don't like you anyway.



if i get killed by a camper i just go back there when i respawn and miserry loves company them. sometimes it takes a couple of times but they seem to stop camping after that


----------



## GazPots

Noobtubes are the campers best friend. Specially when you bounce that fucker right of their shitty faces. 

*PING* Headshot 

Gaz


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Noobtubes are the campers best friend. Specially when you bounce that fucker right of their shitty faces.
> 
> *PING* Headshot
> 
> Gaz



QFT! Not to mention most campers don't use the Tactical Mask, so I just use my Warlord Pro character that has two Nova Gas grenades equipped. Toss TWO of them in the room followed up by a grenade and watch them die.  They either go due to gas inhalation or get blown up by the grenade since their health is down.  Gets rid of campers REALLY fast.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

HighGain510 said:


> QFT! Not to mention most campers don't use the Tactical Mask, so I just use my Warlord Pro character that has two Nova Gas grenades equipped. Toss TWO of them in the room followed up by a grenade and watch them die.  They either go due to gas inhalation or get blown up by the grenade since their health is down.  Gets rid of campers REALLY fast.


 
I take all of this into account when I play TDM, so If I camp a spot, I get a few kills and move across to another spot LOOKING at the spot I was just at. So after they run up looking for me after thinking I'm not there since there flashes or nova didn't get any hit markers... I kill em again from across the room. Repeat as needed from different spots. 
I try and avoid running through the middle of maps and most of the time choose to work the perimiter knowing I could be attacked from less directions this way.


----------



## MFB

On my 5th prestige right now, level 30 and working my way up. Feels good man.


----------



## vampiregenocide

My brother is 15th prestige and is now saving for golden guns. He plays too much.


----------



## GazPots

I've managed a few kills purely from noticing a big golden gun sticking out of a bush. If the guy had stuck woodlan camo on his guns i'd be cannon fodder. 



Still, they do look badass. 



PS - Just ordered World At War for £10 so we'll have a blast dismembering players while Jack Bauer shouts in my fucking face.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> PS - Just ordered World At War for £10 so we'll have a blast dismembering players while Jack Bauer shouts in my fucking face.



Hell yes. My favorite CoD. I personally love the angry nazi voice. Sounds like he has a vein popping out of his neck.


----------



## GazPots

Plus 8 string soundtrack = awesome.


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> I've managed a few kills purely from noticing a big golden gun sticking out of a bush. If the guy had stuck woodlan camo on his guns i'd be cannon fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, they do look badass.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Just ordered World At War for £10 so we'll have a blast dismembering players while Jack Bauer shouts in my fucking face.



I've found that the Golden camo really isn't that big of a give away and I love stealing other peoples. I mean, the people are gun kill you regardless of what kind of camo your gun has, so why not bling the fuck out of it?


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> Plus 8 string soundtrack = awesome.


----------



## GazPots

Was rocking the m16-noobtube with Ghost/SOH/Ninja and while it's great for clearing out some corner campers i keep running into that one guy who's the Juggernaut, BITCH!!!!1!!11.......

aka Flak Jacket Maestro. 








I was never really bothered about that perk but it is a *great* balancer for the noobers. Saying that it did make me mad that they'd walk through my ownage and kick me in the balls. Also that even people without flak jacket could magically survive a rocket hitting the ground 1 foot from their feet. 


Anyways kinda getting back into a black ops a bit but the lag is still randomly hellish at times and 2nd chance pro still sucks cock.




MFB said:


> I've found that the Golden camo really isn't that big of a give away and I love stealing other peoples. I mean, the people are gun kill you regardless of what kind of camo your gun has, so why not bling the fuck out of it?



True dat, but it *has* still saved my ass more than once. Picking some dudes goldened gun and going commando on his ass with it is great fun though if a little rare.


----------



## MFB

Seriously, FUCK 2nd Chance Pro; especially in Hardcore. I hit you, you should die. Simple as that you little fucks.

I had one dude who would ALWAYS get me during last stand.


----------



## GazPots

Some guys i was hitting with no less than 4 m16 bursts and he finally died on the last one. I was sitting contemplating just leaving the game if thats the shit it's gonna pull on me. 


I then die and it flicks to a friend playing who proceeds to nail 4 guys in a row with 1 burst each of the same gun.


FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....


----------



## simulclass83

I don't know if this has been posted before, but...


----------



## josh pelican

Thrashmanzac said:


> if i get killed by a camper i just go back there when i respawn and miserry loves company them. sometimes it takes a couple of times but they seem to stop camping after that



Oh, I have mastered the art of it within the last week. I've seen a few matches where all members of the opposing team were camping, but half way through only two were.

My new thing to thrash and swear about is when someone gets flashbanged and their character is clearly shooting at the ground waving about. They manage to kill you. Their killcam shows them standing straight aiming at your head. The fuck?

I had one guy shoot several feet away from me and got a head shot. How does that even work? I watched the killcam and that guy was seriously aiming a fucking week away from me and he killed me. Fucking annoys the hell out of me.

Oh well, tonight I fucked SLAYED in Barebone matches. I was dominating shit hard. I was getting pissy because I was doing the best in the game and my team kept losing 

Usually this time of the day (between midnight and witching hour) I'm playing Combat Training with Peter (Crushing Anvil). He's probably off talking to that faggot girl he likes. LAME.


----------



## MFB

I've started using concussion grenades and they've come in handy for things like Search & Destroy and Headquarters. Me and a buddy of mine did some Headquarters today, I got all 5 captures during the first 4 games in a row we played, as well as a fair amount of kills. Started using Flak Jacket during those as well and it's definitely a nice perk to have for game types.


----------



## Curt

I'm 3rd Prestige level 46 or 47, don't remember. Haven't played it in a while.

Anyway... I enjoy this game, but MW2 is still where it's at.

I was one of those who abused the range and power of the spas 12 + extended mags. Just played a game of ground war yesterday and ended at 43-12 just using the spas.

My go to weapon in black ops though, is the G11 or AK-47 kind of a toss up between those two.

I still say I hate sniping on this game with a passion... even when I hold my breath and aim right at a fucking head I get nothing, or a hitmarker. >.>


----------



## vampiregenocide

Apparently the new Gears of War game has dedicated servers, lets hope MW3 does the same.


----------



## josh pelican

Several times today I unloaded an entire round of bullets into a dude without killing him...


----------



## Guitarman700

josh pelican said:


> Several times today I unloaded an entire round of bullets into a dude without killing him...



And THAT is why I stopped playing this. 
And no, it's the same on PC and consoles.
Le sigh...


----------



## HighGain510

josh pelican said:


> Several times today I unloaded an entire round of bullets into a dude without killing him...



Stop spraying and you'll stand a better chance.


----------



## MFB

HighGain510 said:


> Stop spraying and you'll stand a better chance.





But seriously, this. There have been MANY a time where I'll be rolling with the Galil, or AK74u and will see someone, then just start spraying and be missing; but do I stop spraying? FUCK NO! I think "I'll keep firing and move my stick and voila! Death!" but instead I just fail, waste ammo and die reloading like an idiot.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They're called spray and pray guns for a reason, but the good lord ain't always on your side.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> They're called spray and pray guns for a reason, but the good lord ain't always on your side.





So right now I'm at Prestige 5 Level 50, I have almost all of the Pro-level perks unlocked (think the only one I am missing is Last Stand Pro because I have never used it before), but I don't want to prestige again since I have that LAN party coming up soon. It is pretty funny because I have a character set up for almost all situations as it stands so it's been working out well in-game!  Now I'm just messing around with gun combinations like shotty + silencer!


----------



## Prydogga

I always realize playing Black Ops that there is not a single gun I genuinely like. 

All the previous games had favourites, but I can't even stand to use the AK74u or the other 'god' guns of Black Ops. I've just been rocking the Enfield cos it looks cool, but it sprays like a fothermucker.


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> I always realize playing Black Ops that there is not a single gun I genuinely like.
> 
> All the previous games had favourites, but I can't even stand to use the AK74u or the other 'god' guns of Black Ops. I've just been rocking the Enfield cos it looks cool, but it sprays like a fothermucker.



FAMAS FTMFW!  I steamrolled 4 guys in a row without reloading on a Famas last night. One of the guys on the other team typed "WTF SPAMAS?!" at the end of the match.  Pwn'd.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Galil, Commando, AK47u and G11 are the good guns for me.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> Galil, Commando, AK47u and G11 are the good guns for me.



AK74u is what I use for my lightweight/sleight of hand/marathon run & gun/stabby guy, I use commando with suppressor and a sight with ghost, warlord and ninja for my Hardcore matches.


----------



## MFB

I find the game type determines my gun use. If it's Headquarters, I roll AK74u with Rapid Fire/Grip, but if it's Team Deathmatch/Search & Destroy - G11/Commando/M16 are my go-to. I haven't tried Sabotage though, so not sure what I'd use. Demolition I use either that same AK74 or the AK47 with Suppressor and Dual-Mags


----------



## synrgy

I was using the AK74U for a long while, until one of the patches. Ever since, it's been all about the FAMAS. I've also noticed that any time there's 'That Guy' who's got a 60:2 ratio in one round, 9 times out of 10 he's using the FAMAS.


----------



## MFB

I can never do well with the Famas  Do I do alright? Yeah, but I've never had a game where I do GREAT with it. Meanwhile, with the FN Fal or M-16, I've gone round of 20-1 on Nuketown or Array.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I went 33-0 on Afghan today


----------



## Mindcrime1204

CrushingAnvil said:


> I went 33-0 on Afghan today


 
For some reason I cant use anything BUT the Famas. It's deff a sprayer gun, but I've knocked out plenty of peeps from across the map just burst firing it.


----------



## GazPots

lol so i got World at War and shoved it in. 



Great game which i'm disappointed i never picked up when it was in it's prime. Anyways, apart from forcing noobs (me!) into the same playlists with map pack owners (which results in the game bringing up the buy dlc list when the match/map you don't have begins). This is majorly annoying since it's basically shoving the BUY OUR DLC NOW BITCH! message in your face ALL THE TIME.

Fuck off.




Apart from that tiny piece of annoyment, this game owns. Went into a core TDM as a rank 3 or 4 (of 65) with fuck all weaponry and hit 36-2 against guys in the 40's to 65's.

Ownage my friends, ownage of the highest degree. 

Even got some tasty abusive messages after that game even though i wasn't even camping. 



Also this game has ONLINE CO OP!!!!! and zombies!!!! How the fuck didn't i buy this before?




Shame on me. 




PS - The soundtrack owns too.


----------



## Curt

GazPots said:


> lol so i got World at War and shoved it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Great game which i'm disappointed i never picked up when it was in it's prime. Anyways, apart from forcing noobs (me!) into the same playlists with map pack owners (which results in the game bringing up the buy dlc list when the match/map you don't have begins). This is majorly annoying since it's basically shoving the BUY OUR DLC NOW BITCH! message in your face ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that tiny piece of annoyment, this game owns. Went into a core TDM as a rank 3 or 4 (of 65) with fuck all weaponry and hit 36-2 against guys in the 40's to 65's.
> 
> Ownage my friends, ownage of the highest degree.
> 
> Even got some tasty abusive messages after that game even though i wasn't even camping.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this game has ONLINE CO OP!!!!! and zombies!!!! How the fuck didn't i buy this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - The soundtrack owns too.



how did you NOT pick up the most brutal CoD game of all time!? 

The PTRS-41 blows limbs off, man! 

My favorites in the series are in order from

WAW>CoD 2> MW2> CoD 4 > Black Ops

for what it's worth, the map packs kick major ass.


----------



## Curt

As for Black Ops..

L96A1 and AK47 FTW.

I've gotten considerably better with the snipers. or at least I think this classifies as good. this is my gaming youtube channel, btw..

My tactic with snipers is typically looked down upon, though.. most refer to it as "quick scoping" but I just call it "i'm impatient so I run and gun with a sniper"


----------



## GazPots

Curt said:


> how did you NOT pick up the most brutal CoD game of all time!?
> 
> *The PTRS-41 blows limbs off*, man!
> 
> My favorites in the series are in order from
> 
> WAW>CoD 2> MW2> CoD 4 > Black Ops
> 
> for what it's worth, the map packs kick major ass.



Is that the anti tank sniper rifle? 

Super WTF to that gun. 



I have to say i still love Mw2, but this comes a close 2nd just cause it kicks ass. Even the single player rapes. 



> *Outstanding Marines, out-fucking standing*.


----------



## Curt

GazPots said:


> Is that the anti tank sniper rifle?
> 
> Super WTF to that gun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say i still love Mw2, but this comes a close 2nd just cause it kicks ass. Even the single player rapes.




it is indeed the anti tank rifle. I use it because it's semi auto and kicks massive ass, for the way I play.

MW2 is definitely a killer game, but CoD 2 is one of my favorites for the simplicity, hence being ranked above mw2.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Sometimes I love running around with the sniper gun. I think it's damn funny when people get pissed cause that's not what snipers do.

"Why are you running with a sniper you idiot?!?!"

Me: "Ya youre right.... I'll just get all my kills in one spot the next game"

lol, love when kids rage over a video game


EDIT: Yesterday I got a message saying 

"dude... wtf, are you ever gonna leave that corner? you fucking camper"
me: "only when your predictable dumbass stops running back and getting killed.... then i MIGHT change spots"


----------



## ittoa666

My favorite is tied between cod 4 and WaW. Both were great games, and I would almost consider WaW to be an awesome cod 4 mod.


----------



## MFB

Been rocking the Spectre with suppressor and rapid fire; good lord does that gun fuck people up. Got a 7-kill streak with it on Stadium for my first time using it, felt so good.


----------



## GazPots

I'm slightly dissappointed that the tanks were removed from WaW hardcore modes  .



The competative co-op makes up for it with the fact you can turn on the cheats to have exploding headshots and paintball and shit.


Win!


----------



## HighGain510

So apparently some noob admin reported my account for "boosting" (couldn't have been hacking because Treyarch/Steam can view the files on your PC, and I'm VEHEMENTLY against hacking!!! ) and there's no dispute process, Treyarch has it set up to drop you back to rank 1. Funny thing is, I've been Prestige 5 Level 50 for several weeks now....  What was I boosting towards exactly....?   Weird thing is, when they reset my rank once I hit level 5 or level 10 (whichever on allows you to start customizing your classes?) my icon changed from the Level 1 green chevron group back to the red talon for Prestige 5.  Epic fail. All my Pro perks were now available again as well as my custom classes (with guns from the higher levels... already unlocked... programming fail?) and after playing 1-3 hours a night for the past three days I'm back up to level 48 Prestige 5. I was pissed because I have that big LAN match in 2 weeks and if I lost all my Pro perks I was going to lose it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

HighGain510 said:


> So apparently some noob admin reported my account for "boosting" (couldn't have been hacking because Treyarch/Steam can view the files on your PC, and I'm VEHEMENTLY against hacking!!! ) and there's no dispute process, Treyarch has it set up to drop you back to rank 1. Funny thing is, I've been Prestige 5 Level 50 for several weeks now....  What was I boosting towards exactly....?   Weird thing is, when they reset my rank once I hit level 5 or level 10 (whichever on allows you to start customizing your classes?) my icon changed from the Level 1 green chevron group back to the red talon for Prestige 5.  Epic fail. All my Pro perks were now available again as well as my custom classes (with guns from the higher levels... already unlocked... programming fail?) and after playing 1-3 hours a night for the past three days I'm back up to level 48 Prestige 5. I was pissed because I have that big LAN match in 2 weeks and if I lost all my Pro perks I was going to lose it.


 
so were you boosting or someone thought you were? 
maybe it was some sort of warning?
but if you did nothing, that's rediculous.

edit: im guessin' you boosted w/ a buddy real quick to get your pro perks for your LAN party? (ive done it before)


----------



## MFB

No, he said he's been level 50 for some time now so there'd be no point in boosting when you are sitting with the option to Prestige at any time.


----------



## HighGain510

Mindcrime1204 said:


> so were you boosting or someone thought you were?
> maybe it was some sort of warning?
> but if you did nothing, that's rediculous.
> 
> edit: im guessin' you boosted w/ a buddy real quick to get your pro perks for your LAN party? (ive done it before)



I only have two friends on steam that play black ops, neither of them had been online for 2 days when this happened.  Never boosted in my life, I spent 3 weeks getting all the pro perks (except last stand, I think that's a bullshit perk so I don't ever use it ) which some of them are annoying as shit to get too so I'm proud that I finally got them all. I don't see how he thought I was boosting, I've been on that server (it's a nuketown server, who goes there to boost? it's just chaos TDM ) for months now with no warnings at all, I think it was a noob who got promoted to admin rights. 




MFB said:


> No, he said he's been level 50 for some time now so there'd be no point in boosting when you are sitting with the option to Prestige at any time.



Yeah exactly, I'm not rushing to get to 15 or something, I'm fine with 5 and having all the Pro perks let's me focus on actually PLAYING instead of trying to unlock everything again. Guys get mad because I'm typically in the top 2 every match.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Was never bothered by nazi zombies, until now.


----------



## ittoa666

That's completely epic. George FUCKING Romero as a super zombie!!!!!


----------



## GazPots

WTF, do you actually play as those characters?


As in i can now go and kill zombies as basically MACHETE?


----------



## MrMcSick

Love how they keep adding to the zombie aspect.

Been trying to play WAW the last couple of nights but just about every match there were modders. People with colored names, names that scroll across the screen. people floating 20 ft above the map and going through objects, people moving at like 2x's the speed, people who were invincible, ect. So pointless. I would have to leave like every game due to this and would just end up in another lobby with more modders. This is super late at night btw like 2am-6am.


----------



## GazPots

WaW is good for me from about 10am till around 6pm. Then it gets horrifically slow and fills up with some weird lag.


I can only imagine it's the other side of the atlantic coming on for a game or 10.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Killing zombies as the Machete guy, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, or Freddy Kreuger...... FUCK YES PLEASE.


----------



## MFB

6th Prestige 

Forgot the M-16 kicks ass since from 44-Prestiging, I pretty much rock strictly Commando and G11 because you don't get to use them before that.


----------



## GazPots

So the pack is now out.


Anyone got it and able to reveal if its good or not?


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> So the pack is now out.
> 
> 
> Anyone got it and able to reveal if its good or not?



I'm about to see. I mainly got it for the zombie map.


----------



## Curt

MrMcSick said:


> Love how they keep adding to the zombie aspect.
> 
> Been trying to play WAW the last couple of nights but just about every match there were modders. People with colored names, names that scroll across the screen. people floating 20 ft above the map and going through objects, people moving at like 2x's the speed, people who were invincible, ect. So pointless. I would have to leave like every game due to this and would just end up in another lobby with more modders. This is super late at night btw like 2am-6am.



I thought it was an isolated thing with the lobbies I got in...

Makes me a bit sad... that was my favorite call of duty and it's now unplayable...


----------



## Taylor2

DANNY TREJO! 

WIN TREYARCH WINNNNNNN


----------



## ittoa666

These new maps are cool. I think I like convoy the most.


----------



## synrgy

Last night I was playing Black Ops, Ground War (Domination) on Array. We played one round, and then the lobby voted to play the same map again. During the second play of the map, I got what I'm pretty sure was my best kill streak to date. I was owning these guys left and right. At one point I even ran out of ammo, then got another 8 kills using somebody else's gun. 

So after the game ends and we get back to the lobby, I exit so I can go to my playercard and make my first ever awesome video-clip-o-carnage.

What happens? The game only 'remembers' the first of the two games played on Array. The 2nd game where I had almost a 4:1 kill ratio was nowhere to be found.







The thing is, I'm mind-numbingly average at this game, so it's VERY RARE that I ever get a killstreak that long or a ratio that high. It pisses me off that the one time it actually happens, I can't prove that it happened.


----------



## ittoa666

Just got a couple good runs on all of the new maps, and it seems like all the cheeseballs and annoying 1337 kids have them, too. I'm getting really sick of cod. At least the zombie map is really cool.


----------



## Curt

synrgy said:


> Last night I was playing Black Ops, Ground War (Domination) on Array. We played one round, and then the lobby voted to play the same map again. During the second play of the map, I got what I'm pretty sure was my best kill streak to date. I was owning these guys left and right. At one point I even ran out of ammo, then got another 8 kills using somebody else's gun.
> 
> So after the game ends and we get back to the lobby, I exit so I can go to my playercard and make my first ever awesome video-clip-o-carnage.
> 
> What happens? The game only 'remembers' the first of the two games played on Array. The 2nd game where I had almost a 4:1 kill ratio was nowhere to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, I'm mind-numbingly average at this game, so it's VERY RARE that I ever get a killstreak that long or a ratio that high. It pisses me off that the one time it actually happens, I can't prove that it happened.



dudeeeeeeeeeee I know what you mean. I went 56-6 on Launch in Ground war only using the spy plane, counter spy plane, blackbird killstreak set-up and the "recent games" only shows up the match before that... I was angry.

I'm also a little pissed that I don't have the new maps yet. lol all those "1337" kids that the above poster mentioned are so predictable. easy ass kicking.


----------



## MFB

I guess I should consider myself lucky then when it keeps the matches where I go 20-1 on something like Stadium (did happen, I have video to prove it) or on Nuketown (didn't know how to make montages for this)


----------



## vampiregenocide

My brother was like 15th in the world earlier today on the new zombies map. It looks really fun.


----------



## GazPots

The new wonder weapon is fucking mental. 



It turns zombies back into humans.


----------



## HighGain510

So it appears (at least for PC) that they added a new feature, you can hit F12 during a game and it will take a screenshot. Especially handy if you want to prove a score since it seems like you don't REALLY know if your vids are ever going to show up in the theater sometimes.  For instance, had a rather good game (11.00 K-D! ) earlier:






Chopper gunner is awesome, especially when you're fast enough to take out the ONE guy on the team who is trying to take it down!


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> The new wonder weapon is fucking mental.
> 
> 
> 
> It turns zombies back into humans.



It also gives you zombie vision if you get shot with it. People reckon thats the key to seeing some secrets.

I'm having so much trouble getting into zombie games though, Fucking annoying.


----------



## GazPots

What do you mean "zombie vision"? 


I'm intrigued.




vampiregenocide said:


> I'm having so much trouble getting into zombie games though, Fucking annoying.



I usually have to wait 10 mins to find a lobby that makes it to the actual game.

Most fill up and then they all quit as the countdown starts. It IS fucking annoying.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I sold my copy.


----------



## Mn3mic

Just switched from MW2 to BlackOps and my KPD increased dramatically


----------



## HighGain510

I'm halfway through Prestige 9, I REALLY want to hit 15 but I have been short on time lately (and playing guitar/bass more than usual, not necessarily a bad thing ). Hopefully I'll get there sooner than later!


----------



## Mn3mic

Well, stick to the guitar playing then 

Ah, I have the game a week now, currently on level 36, also no time to play the game, work, recording, mixing, work, etc....


----------



## jymellis

we have had it on ps3 since it came out. i have yet to play it online, my kids have (alot) i do play with them on splitscreen games  i like the fact 3 of us can play at the same time \m/


----------



## MFB

Played today for the first time in ages, and got a good crew to roll with, after a few matches I was just rather bored of it  I WANT to hit 50 on 15th but if I'm like this at 34 on 6th, then god damn


----------



## jymellis

how do i get these free maps on ps3? i have read and heard they are giving out free maps for players since the network was down?


----------



## MFB

jymellis said:


> how do i get these free maps on ps3? i have read and heard they are giving out free maps for players since the network was down?



You might have to go through the Store, which is down...again


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## MFB

My last act of defiance before I traded the game in, this is the 3rd or so time I've made this emblem


----------



## ittoa666

Where is the black ops ss.org clan? I need to play with a good team.


----------



## jymellis

ittoa666 said:


> Where is the black ops ss.org clan? I need to play with a good team.


 
ill play a bit and try to get decent. ill make a 2 man team with you


----------



## ittoa666

jymellis said:


> ill play a bit and try to get decent. ill make a 2 man team with you



My gtag is Hot Buttpoop.


----------



## jymellis

my kids are playing right now, but im on here. we arent wireless for internet so i unplug the pc and plug in the ps3. in order to play i cant be on here lol.


----------



## ittoa666

jymellis said:


> my kids are playing right now, but im on here. we arent wireless for internet so i unplug the pc and plug in the ps3. in order to play i cant be on here lol.



Sucks that we cant play since i dont have a ps3. Damn.


----------



## Guamskyy

ittoa666 said:


> Where is the black ops ss.org clan? I need to play with a good team.



Anybody on xbox add me so we can decimate some bitches 

gamertag: biced281

I do not have any of the map packs though...


----------



## synrgy

guambomb832 said:


> Anybody on xbox add me so we can decimate some bitches
> 
> gamertag: biced281
> 
> I do not have any of the map packs though...



 I don't do any decimat_ing_. I just get decimat_ed_. 

gamertag = djsynrgy


----------



## Mindcrime1204

1 new map pack just came out, and now there's already another new one due out next Tuesday.... damn these bitches want my money 


GT= Mindcrime8420

So... 

COD BO = $60
First Strike = $20 points card
Escallation = $20 points card
Annihilation = $20 points card 
And now theyre trying to charge for some Elite shit where you can "keep track of your clan members" WTF


----------



## MFB

Fuck them and they're shitty new maps. First Strike was barely worth it, but Stadium is fucking fun to play, and Kowloon is good to piss people off on if you're good at it (I went I think 20-2, or so on it last time I played it. I dunno check my Theater under NotBenLayton if anyone cares). Berlin Wall is a fucking sniper's dream and just a camp fest, and the other one I can't remember.

But Escalation was garbage. Convey is just boring to play on since no one really moves and it's like Berlin Wall, Hotel and Zoo are the exact same fucking style except they look different and everyone fucking corner camps with Ghost Pro or they stay in the middle pool area. Stock Pile is eh, and I never really played it much.


----------



## Bekanor

This DLC is just a last ditch grab for cash before MW3 comes out and Treyarch lose everyone to it ala WAW/MW2.

Seems a pretty grim prediction but given that blops still doesn't work properly, has maybe half a dozen maps that don't suck, and the implemented balance strategy boils down to "accurate guns are weak as piss but powerful guns can't hit shit", they kind of have it coming.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato

Need some people to play with

GT=fatasuarus 

Add me so we can said' decimate some bitches.


----------



## Guitarman700

Just popped MW2 back in, went 25-4, got an AC-130. Yup, this is still fun as all hell. Wish Black Ops had gotten it's problems sorted out, as the potential was certainly there. Oh well.


----------



## GazPots

The thing with MW2 was you could go 25-0 with pretty much any weapon in the game if you know how to rock it. 

I mean fuck. I chose the default "First recon" class the other day and ran about with a .44 magnum blowing people away. Got over 30-3. No cold bloodied or claymore or nothing protective. Just rape sauce.



No so much with Black ops. Not that i play it anymore. The compensation my connection gets for being so fucking good makes it unplayable. I've never played a shooter with such crazy lag compensation.


Thats the way i see it...


----------



## Bekanor

GazPots said:


> The thing with MW2 was you could go 25-0 with pretty much any weapon in the game if you know how to rock it.
> 
> I mean fuck. I chose the default "First recon" class the other day and ran about with a .44 magnum blowing people away. Got over 30-3. No cold bloodied or claymore or nothing protective. Just rape sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> No so much with Black ops. Not that i play it anymore. The compensation my connection gets for being so fucking good makes it unplayable. I've never played a shooter with such crazy lag compensation.
> 
> 
> Thats the way i see it...



You're spot on, there isn't a single weapon in Blops that I've ever felt totally comfortable with using. Like in MW2 all I needed was Scar H with extended mag and red dot and shit was on. Even in general, whatever shortcomings the assault rifles on MW2 had, they were never so ridiculously over the top as to have me constantly second-guessing myself like I do in Blops.

6 fucking hits I put on a guy on Array the other day, 6. From the silos to the satellite dish with the FAMAS. He hits me 3 times with an MP5 and _I_ die. I shouldn't complain because I do fairly well despite the game's poor mechanics, but that sort of shit just happens too fucking often.


----------



## GazPots

^^^I get the impression i get hit detectors for hitting the guys character model on my screen but on his screen he's way ahead of my aim and out of my bullets line.


I mean on Blops i've literally cannot use any SMG because they just don't kill people. And this is on hardcore. I've pumped half a clip into a guy (and this is aiming REALLY well so i fucking kill him) and they just turn around and one time you with a m16.


I 've also been mac 11'd from across a map. I meant WTF is this shit? My fucking m16 can't kill people with 3 confirmed hits from that range according to my game.




I really hope the developers sit and play the game and get fucking owned by their own shite coding. I really do.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Has anyone actually tried finding the middle of your television and putting a mark there so it's easier to quick scope people? I keep hearing about people doing it but have never tried it myself.

It makes sense though.

EDIT: apparently it was much easier on MW2 than it is on black ops because the weapons kinda sway more when sighting on.


----------



## Bekanor

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Has anyone actually tried finding the middle of your television and putting a mark there so it's easier to quick scope people? I keep hearing about people doing it but have never tried it myself.
> 
> It makes sense though.
> 
> EDIT: apparently it was much easier on MW2 than it is on black ops because the weapons kinda sway more when sighting on.



A friend of mine used to do that with his computer monitor to play CS and no-scope with the scout.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I may try it just to see what it's all about


----------



## GazPots

You could actually get small crosshairs that stuck to your tv using static electricity. Then you could no scope till your hearts content.



I just find no scopers to be annoying (they usually fuck up my SND games with their retarded behaviour). Sniper rifles are not pistols people. Put it away please.


----------



## shredguitar7

i love when kids try and twirl around and no scope me and what really happens is that they miss, and my M60 unloads half a clip into their dead body as i hump away so they can see their failure on the killcam....


----------



## mikernaut

I started playing this again, whats up with the super jumping /flying dogs now? I've seen this a few times . seems pretty fishy.


----------



## Bekanor

At this point, it's not worth the money to fix what's wrong with Blops. 

That being said, I'm not sure "did not work properly once during it's lifespan" is something you want people remembering about your last game when you try to put something else out.

Though if the new Fallout games are anything to go by, it won't matter. Seems people will eat any amount of shit providing there's enough sprinkles on it. It's a shame Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines didn't come out now, people probably wouldn't have even cared about the critical error at the end of the game.


----------



## MFB

That is fucking terrifying and hilarious


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Looks like a lag problem interfering with gameplay or somethin'.

I'm yet to see it though.


----------



## GazPots

The dog thing is just the classic "guy knifing you from 5 foot away" scenerio turned up to 11.


I've seen it and i've had it happen to me.


It's lag mixed with some more lag, with some lag compensation sprinkled on top. Put it in the oven and bake for 20 mins. Result is super tasty lagatron 5000 gameplay.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I don't normally encounter problems on BO here but this lag compensation thing must be the reason I can have 4 full bars and still waste a whole clip on an enemy when they just turn around and pump a few shots into me and kill me.

This rarely happens to me, but I've slightly been noticing it a bit more.


----------



## mikernaut

There seems to be more lag and weirdness to me after the update a few days ago. Having 3 greens bars ( if that was even a good indication of your connection to begin with vs a ping number) feels like 2 or 1 bars at times now.

So something is abit off as they are getting ready to launch the new map pack it would seem.


----------



## HighGain510

Just had a pretty epic Huey kill! I have one of my characters equipped with hardline pro and when I switched the care package I got a Grim Reaper. Fortunately I saved it and I heard the other team call in a Huey (chopper gunner) and figured what the hell, we're already ahead, I'll see if you can actually take one down with a grim reaper. There's no lock-on with the GR either so it definitely takes a little bit of skill to get the trajectory down and I killed it with the second shot I fired!  Took him out before he even fired a shot, which essentially saves a noob team from total destruction especially that far into the match, a huey can be a game-changer if no one takes it down quickly! Epic win! 



Pretty sweet!


----------



## MFB

You sure about no lock-on? Whenever there's those little messages between game loads and such, one of them says "You can lock onto enemy aircrafts using the Grim Reaper"


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> You sure about no lock-on? Whenever there's those little messages between game loads and such, one of them says "You can lock onto enemy aircrafts using the Grim Reaper"



Hmm you know what? You might be right, it said "Cannot Acquire Target" (as you can see in the video) but maybe that's because I was firing before he started shooting which is when the helicopter is "officially" on the map? Either way, I took it down WITHOUT needing a lock-on!


----------



## Demonbrn

If anyone on PS3 wants to get on some zombies, hit me up: Demonbrn is my ID.

I have acsension, and once my password is retrieved I'll have Call of the Dead too (my PS3 YLoDed and my password didn't work for some reason, and sony says it takes up to 14 days to retrieve). I'm not to bad, Kino I've got up to 26 with pickup groups, Ascension is about 24 (still learning that map) and Call of the Dead I got to around 20 before I YLoDed. 

I don't play much MP (I have a wireless connection, so it's really hard to play efficiently) but my dad does (It's my account, but instead of having him earn everything, I just let him use it while I'm staying here). Make sure you let me know if you send a friend request that you got my ID through here, damn spam lately has been ridiculous!


----------



## Guamskyy

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Has anyone actually tried finding the middle of your television and putting a mark there so it's easier to quick scope people? I keep hearing about people doing it but have never tried it myself.
> 
> It makes sense though.
> 
> EDIT: apparently it was much easier on MW2 than it is on black ops because the weapons kinda sway more when sighting on.



There's two ways of "quickscoping" on blops. One is to use the variable zoom scope and zoom in to the 2nd or 3rd zoom level and slightly zoom in and shoot, while the other way is to fully aim in but drag your crosshair into the enemy and then shoot. I've done both, and they both work really well. Not as good as MW2 though.


----------



## simulclass83

Gamertag: MVP KN1F3 K1LL4
I don't even play Black Ops online anymore. It's just too bad. All I play is zombies on Kino der Toten, and combat training. It just not worth the frustration. I also hate being put into zombies lobbies with fucking 9 year olds that like to yell in your ear. It's also kind of hard to play when the other players don't have a mic. 
/rant
EDIT: If you want to friend me just mention SS.org or I'll probably deny you.


----------



## ittoa666

guambomb832 said:


> There's two ways of "quickscoping" on blops. One is to use the variable zoom scope and zoom in to the 2nd or 3rd zoom level and slightly zoom in and shoot, while the other way is to fully aim in but drag your crosshair into the enemy and then shoot. I've done both, and they both work really well. Not as good as MW2 though.



 I wonder if anyone is ever going to get that this ruins the game? I need to start and anti quickscoping league just to combat this. If you're a SNIPER, you don't run around like you have a shotgun.


----------



## Guamskyy

ittoa666 said:


> I wonder if anyone is ever going to get that this ruins the game? I need to start and anti quickscoping league just to combat this. If you're a SNIPER, you don't run around like you have a shotgun.



It's more of a "tool to use" instead of a method of playing, it comes in handy when you're trying to get to your sniping spot and then someone close range starts shooting at you. That's what I use it for


----------



## MFB

I don't think anyone actually uses quick-sniping as their means of playing, more just a skill to use when moving from place to place. Good snipers don't stay in one spot the entire round, you kill 2 or three people, then move, kill two or three people then move; three was also my cue to leave, any more and it's greedy and you lose your killstreak reward. Only place you can REALLY hide like that, is something like Grid where there's the brush in one spot and the open yard in the back, and stuff like that - but for the most part, 3 and bail.


----------



## ittoa666

guambomb832 said:


> It's more of a "tool to use" instead of a method of playing, it comes in handy when you're trying to get to your sniping spot and then someone close range starts shooting at you. That's what I use it for



Pistol? That's what I do. I mean, they may not be that great, but it's a lot fairer that way.


----------



## Taylor2

It isn't about being fair though.


Quick scoping is a very difficult skill to master. Very few people are actually GOOD at it.
Montages on Youtube are just a lie. Some kid with a user name like xXqUiCKsCopEZXx leaves a PVR on for 8 hours of game time, and just edits it to look like he's decent.
Most of these kids go 5-30.

It's not a very likely situation to be able to switch to a pistol and get off 5 direct shots while someone is shooting at you with a Famas or Galil. 
Even still, actually managing to make the shot count with a sniper at close range is down to luck. 

And is it really unfair?

With only a couple maps being decent for sniping, you're bound to face someone with a Famas or Galil, even if you're well hidden. Pistol doesn't do any good if your enemy sees you, you wont get the shots off fast enough.
Even the best sniper gets in trouble. And when that trouble comes, he's toast. 
And if he sees the person first, and he misses the first shot, game over.

So really, is it unfair?

I don't really think so.

Quickscoping was created to allow a bit of balance.
No COD game ever favored the sniper in a broad sense. Maybe one or two maps, but that's it really.
I mean this in a broad sense.


Now don't get me wrong, these kids were INCREDIBLY annoying. Easy kills though.


--Drunk rambling ahead---

I remember playing games like an older Rainbow Six game, where sniping was incredibly difficult to do well, and took a lot of time and energy to master. We used to sit wayyy in the back, pick off guys we could, but mostly recon.
The maps we used to play were very large and very diffuse, in a sense that every type of player had a place.
This game made it clean and clear: don't get seen.
The good part was, snipers were hard to find, and most of the time, you were dead before you found him.
But, if you were shot at, the snipers were easy to spot, because of the bullet trail and because of the muzzle flash. Very handy. If you missed, you didn't hang around to try again, you moved off and found a new spot to hide.
You could use a suppressor if you wanted to, but it destroyed the effective range, like it does in real life. You'd have to fire two shots, and even preparing to fire the damn shot was hard.

Can't do this in COD as pretty well all of the maps are geared towards CQB.


----------



## ittoa666

I've never found it fair or balanced to run around in ANY game with a weapon meant for long range encounters like a shotgun. That, in my mind, is absolutely preposterous and stupid.

Also, I'll say this. "Skill" in video games is a joke. It's like saying you're good at blackjack. It's all random and based on lag, hitboxes, and luck.

Now that that's out of my system, I just want to say that rainbow six is the absolute best online shooter I've ever played. Now that game was balanced. If someone had no armor and a famas, you could do full armor and shoot them in the face with a single mp5 shot. That's another problem I have with CoD...no single shot headshot kills.


----------



## Taylor2

ittoa666 said:


> I've never found it fair or balanced to run around in ANY game with a weapon meant for long range encounters like a shotgun. That, in my mind, is absolutely preposterous and stupid.
> 
> Also, I'll say this. "Skill" in video games is a joke. It's like saying you're good at blackjack. It's all random and based on lag, hitboxes, and luck.
> 
> Now that that's out of my system, I just want to say that rainbow six is the absolute best online shooter I've ever played. Now that game was balanced. If someone had no armor and a famas, you could do full armor and shoot them in the face with a single mp5 shot. That's another problem I have with CoD...no single shot headshot kills.



Oh absolutely. It's not in any way shape or form realistic. 



Isn't it?
I lost the disc and I hate myself for it.


----------



## ittoa666

Taylor said:


> Oh absolutely. It's not in any way shape or form realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it?
> I lost the disc and I hate myself for it.



I still play Vegas 2 sometimes. Still fun.


----------



## dacimvrl

nothing to do with Black Ops, but wow..seriously..

GameSpy: Sledgehammer Games Takes a Jab At Battlefield 3's Console Frame Rate - Page 1


----------



## GazPots

Cheap swipe, but it is true.



Battlefields 30fps or less has irked me for ages.


----------



## dacimvrl

GazPots said:


> Cheap swipe, but it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefields 30fps or less has irked me for ages.



some HDTVs and the previous gen of TVs don't even exceed 30fps..

thus the previous titles running at 30fps is perfectly fine and understandable as those would exceed the physical capabilities of the TVs back then.

these are facts, just saying..


----------



## Prydogga

ittoa666 said:


> I've never found it fair or balanced to run around in ANY game with a weapon meant for long range encounters like a shotgun. That, in my mind, is absolutely preposterous and stupid.
> 
> *Also, I'll say this. "Skill" in video games is a joke. It's like saying you're good at blackjack. It's all random and based on lag, hitboxes, and luck.*
> 
> Now that that's out of my system, I just want to say that rainbow six is the absolute best online shooter I've ever played. Now that game was balanced. If someone had no armor and a famas, you could do full armor and shoot them in the face with a single mp5 shot. That's another problem I* have with CoD...no single shot headshot kills.*



I find that it varies, once you learn to master a game, you can EASILY see those who don't have the skill. And when playing tactical games with more variables than a TDM game, you have to take in account your time limit, the distance between you and bomb/flag/etc and who you're with/up against and make a tactical decision, playing a lot od Search and Destroy I see a lot of players who fuck up this valuable part. Time management especially.

Also, play hardcore, I don't think there's a single gun that ISN'T 1 shot headshot in that gametype, except for maybe the pistols in Black Ops (Some of the balance in that game is horrible, IMO)


----------



## dacimvrl

Prydogga said:


> I find that it varies, once you learn to master a game, you can EASILY see those who don't have the skill. And when playing tactical games with more variables than a TDM game, you have to take in account your time limit, the distance between you and bomb/flag/etc and who you're with/up against and make a tactical decision, playing a lot od Search and Destroy I see a lot of players who fuck up this valuable part. Time management especially.
> 
> Also, play hardcore, I don't think there's a single gun that ISN'T 1 shot headshot in that gametype, except for maybe the pistols in Black Ops (Some of the balance in that game is horrible, IMO)



^ i agree, and yeh skill is not a joke in video games. Skill involves strategy, reaction..etc.

If it's non-existent, I am pretty sure the ESports scene wouldn't even be there. Further, if it's all random like blackjack, then does that mean you have the exact same odds of winning as some pro players? Most definitely not.


----------



## HighGain510

dacimvrl said:


> nothing to do with Black Ops, but wow..seriously..
> 
> GameSpy: Sledgehammer Games Takes a Jab At Battlefield 3's Console Frame Rate - Page 1



Yay for the MW3 team, they think having 60fps gives them the competitive advantage while they re-use all the code from the designers of MW2 that left/got fired? BF3 is using a TOTALLY new engine that looks incredible while the MW team attempts to rest on their laurels. If Treyarch releases another MW title I'll probably buy it. If the current IW team brags about anything, it should be that they think people are dumb enough to spend another $60 for MW 2.5.  



> Asked if the Call of Duty franchise would be getting a new engine any time soon, Schofield responded: "So I don't know what the future holds for the engine. But you don't ship an engine, *you ship a game*."



Right, and the MW team is shipping a REPACKAGED game.  :golfclap: They're focusing on a rather silly tech-spec to try to downplay how awesome the Frostbite 2 engine looks. I've seen actual gameplay vids of both, I'm way more excited for BF3 than MW3. 

Besides - it says it will run @ 30fps on CONSOLE... for more hardcore PC gamers, that doesn't affect us because ours will be running just fine on PC.  Besides, I highly doubt the guy playing MW on his couch with his screen across the room is going to really be able to notice 30fps vs 60fps with any significant level of accuracy.


----------



## Jrkffkid

New maps are pretty sweet.


----------



## Bekanor

The engine they put into Bad Company 2 was brilliant looking too, then the game itself turned out to be the opposite of fun. 

I'm with Schofield on this one.


----------



## synrgy

Jrkffkid said:


> New maps are pretty sweet.



The golf course is a sniper's paradise.

Whether or not that's a good thing, I'll leave up to the player.


----------



## Curt

ittoa666 said:


> I've never found it fair or balanced to run around in ANY game with a weapon meant for long range encounters like a shotgun. That, in my mind, is absolutely preposterous and stupid.
> 
> Also, I'll say this. "Skill" in video games is a joke. It's like saying you're good at blackjack. It's all random and based on lag, hitboxes, and luck.
> 
> Now that that's out of my system, I just want to say that rainbow six is the absolute best online shooter I've ever played. Now that game was balanced. If someone had no armor and a famas, you could do full armor and shoot them in the face with a single mp5 shot. That's another problem I have with CoD...no single shot headshot kills.



rainbow six vegas is one of my favorite fps games!

now, tell me exactly how quickscoping ruins the game? no more than grenade launchers, the rc-xd , and second chance. quick scoping IS a tool, and is difficult,especially on black ops. give it a try, you'll see that it's not just a do it once then do it well kind of thing...


----------



## Curt

Also, ittoa... Yes, it isn't realistic to sling up a heavy rifle, see your target flash in the scope and fire on them, BUT this isn't a realistic game by any means.


If the maps were bigger, and the more realistic sniping was a challenge as in battlefield, i'd probably NOT quickscope, as i'm quite the excellent sniper in battlefield, which may I add is 10x the game call of duty could ever hope to be.

Believe me, just to prove to some friends that quickscoping is NOT a viable option when shooting a target that is any further than point blank IN REAL LIFE, I actually used my hunting rifle on a target at 75 yards. I missed 3 times out of the 5 shots I fired, and terribly at that.

It is something I do to make the game a bit more challenging.

And as for MW3 being essentially MW2.5, I couldn't care less. MW2 was a fun game, and as long as they leave out stopping power, take out second chance/last stand, and do away with anything resembling one man army and/or danger close, I will happily buy it just for essentially MW2 with new maps and potentially new killstreaks.


----------



## Dark Aegis

I have not finished any of the matches I've been in today, all of them were completely unbalanced.


----------



## Curt

Dark Aegis said:


> I have not finished any of the matches I've been in today, all of them were completely unbalanced.



Try headquarters, tell me if you have the same problem I do..

The other team is playing the objective and doing it well, my team is running around playing as if it were TDM. EVERY TIME!

Also, I have a new found love for the MP5K.


----------



## Dark Aegis

Curt said:


> Try headquarters, tell me if you have the same problem I do..
> 
> The other team is playing the objective and doing it well, my team is running around playing as if it were TDM. EVERY TIME!
> 
> Also, I have a new found love for the MP5K.



I was playing headquarters, and thats my exact problem


----------



## Taylor2

Played Black Ops for a bit just now.

First time in a while.



They have fixed some of the issues, but I still find the game a bit boring.

I was 2.50 k/d or higher for the 8 games I played, with the exception of one where the connection was at least a second behind.


----------



## Curt

Dark Aegis said:


> I was playing headquarters, and thats my exact problem



Are you on xbox?

If so, send me a friend request.

GT: Im Aggro

Maybe i'll actually have someone who knows how to play an objective game type for once.


----------



## ittoa666

Just got a tomahawk kill across convoy. Gonna try to post it up.


----------



## GazPots

The best i could ever manage was noobtubing the entire enemy team (6 players) with one grenade.


Then they swiftly nuked the thumper and underbarrels.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> The best i could ever manage was noobtubing the entire enemy team (6 players) with one grenade.
> 
> 
> Then they swiftly nuked the thumper and underbarrels.



 I would die if I did that.


----------



## ittoa666

Can't upload the clip because I can't link my youtube to the theater. I can't even click the LINK button. Dammit.

Just send hot buttpoop a friend request and it's my fifth video.


----------



## GazPots

ittoa666 said:


> I would die if I did that.


----------



## ittoa666

I remember that!


----------



## MFB

Ho. Ly. Shit.

I will NEVER play against Gaz after seeing that shit


----------



## Taylor2

So greasy. Love it.


----------



## GazPots

MFB said:


> Ho. Ly. Shit.
> 
> I will NEVER play against Gaz after seeing that shit



I can never replicate it because they banned both types of grenade launchers at the start of rounds.


You can still rocket launcher them right away if you have a flat level and line of sight (Firing Range).



I love the guys behind the truck somehow dying aswell. You'd have thought they'd be protected.


----------



## MFB

Wait, they've BANNED the Noob tube and Thumper? How the fuck does that work - they're both legitimate guns, albeit annoying ones.


----------



## GazPots

You can't fire live rounds at the beginning of rounds anymore.


They only way you can get a thumper/underbarrel noobtube kill in the first 10 seconds is if you directly hit your target with your "dud" round.


I've headshotted people from across the map before using thumpers so it can be done. It's just horribly rare.


----------



## Bobo

What guns, attachments, perks would be recomended for a person who likes cqc, hip firing, and straffing?


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Wait, they've BANNED the Noob tube and Thumper? How the fuck does that work - they're both legitimate guns, albeit annoying ones.



Yeah not banned completely, they just fire a "blank" (round can kill via impact but no explosive splash damage) for the first like 10 seconds or so of the round to avoid noob spawn spamming like Gaz did above!  That shit was WAY annoying until they fixed it.


----------



## GazPots

^^^

Run out the way faster. 


PS - "noob"tubing (in the non spawn rape sense) actually takes a bit of skill. Truth be told i was a dominator with the thumper under normal circumstances. Could thread that bitch through tiny gaps from beyond halfway across maps. Figured i'd elevate my skills to Asshole level and spam the spawns for insta Napalm.


----------



## Curt

Gaz, that was NUTS.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm actually REALLY good with the under-barrel grenade launcher and call it my "equalizer" (i.e. stuck on a shitty team, I use that to help "balance things out" haha), I was speaking specifically to the instant spawn spam of tubes that was going down before they patched it.  It got to the point where you would have to sit in one place and wait for it to stop before you could "start" the match.


----------



## GazPots

Or as i found out, don't bother choosing a class for 20-30 seconds.


You don't appear or if you do you are invicible until you choose class. (i've previously hit a guy in the face and it exploded, yet he didn't die).


Wait for the dying squeals of teammates being blown into chunks, then hit the spawn button and continue on your merry way. 



Edit - Only if you are on a line of sight map someone can rocket launcher you on right away.


----------



## Bobo

Bobo said:


> What guns, attachments, perks would be recomended for a person who likes cqc, hip firing, and straffing?



I think I've answered my own question (been playing this game non stop for a week, still consider myself a nub though). MPL, rapid fire, lightweight, steady aim pro, marathon (yet to unlock pro). So deadly in CQC


----------



## HighGain510

I'm up to Prestige 13, Rank 47. Should hit Prestige 15 within the next 2 weeks assuming I get some free time.


----------



## Bobo

I don't understand the prestige stuff. I have weapons and perks I want now...why lose them?


----------



## Black_Sheep

Im lvl 5 prestige. I don't believe i'll reach 15 before Modern Warfare 3 is released


----------



## Bekanor

Bobo said:


> I don't understand the prestige stuff. I have weapons and perks I want now...why lose them?



Besides the golden camo, you probably have to be a puberty raging little pissant to see the appeal. It really is the height of arbitrary, I haven't prestiged once and I rarely have trouble getting good scores regardless of the levels of other players (the only times I do it's because of laggy hosts and/or the myriad of bugs that won't get fixed ever).


----------



## GazPots

I laugh when you meet the idiots who equate Prestige level with skill.


They'll laugh at your tiny level 1 70 rank and proclaim you to suck dick at the game.





It's even funnier when you wipe the floor with them and listen to the excuses after the game.


----------



## Curt

HighGain510 said:


> I'm up to Prestige 13, Rank 47. Should hit Prestige 15 within the next 2 weeks assuming I get some free time.



Jesus, man.  i'm only 8th prestige...



Bekanor said:


> Besides the golden camo, you probably have to be a puberty raging little pissant to see the appeal. It really is the height of arbitrary, I haven't prestiged once and I rarely have trouble getting good scores regardless of the levels of other players (the only times I do it's because of laggy hosts and/or the myriad of bugs that won't get fixed ever).



I just prestige because I get bored of sitting at the end of the last rank and just do it for the hell of it. 

Also, Golden AK-47 FTW. 



GazPots said:


> I laugh when you meet the idiots who equate Prestige level with skill.
> 
> 
> They'll laugh at your tiny level 1 70 rank and proclaim you to suck dick at the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even funnier when you wipe the floor with them and listen to the excuses after the game.



I agree. It's funny when the 15th prestige level 50 dudes make excuses left and right after some rank 5 non prestige kid(my brother in this case) goes 35-7 with the Olympia stock class on Jungle TDM.


----------



## Bekanor

Curt said:


> I just prestige because I get bored of sitting at the end of the last rank and just do it for the hell of it.
> 
> Also, Golden AK-47 FTW.



My post started with "Besides the golden camo", ace. 

I suppose I can see getting some kind of replay value out of it but as far as I'm concerned Black Ops has enough going against WITH all the guns and pro perks unlocked.


----------



## GazPots

Curt said:


> I agree. It's funny when the 15th prestige level 50 dudes make excuses left and right after some rank 5 non prestige kid(my brother in this case) goes 35-7 with the Olympia stock class on Jungle TDM.



Ownage.


----------



## HighGain510

Bobo said:


> I don't understand the prestige stuff. I have weapons and perks I want now...why lose them?



When you prestige the first few times it unlocks a new custom slot every 2 ranks. Beyond that it's just bragging rights and golden camo I guess. I did it for the slots but then I got bored of just pwning everyone and them thinking I was "new" because I sat at Prestige 5 Level 50 for 2 months.  Figure once I am Prestige 15 Level 50 they can at least knock that crap off, then I'll get more of the "ZOMG this guy is hacking!" BS I get currently. 



GazPots said:


> They'll laugh at your tiny level 1 70 rank and proclaim you to suck dick at the game.



Too bad it only goes up to rank 50...   

I played last night and I'm 1 match away from hitting Prestige 14.


----------



## Moonfridge

ittoa666 said:


> Also, I'll say this. "Skill" in video games is a joke. It's like saying you're good at blackjack. It's all random and based on lag, hitboxes, and luck.


 
You've obviously never been good at a game then


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Too bad it only goes up to rank 50...
> 
> I played last night and I'm 1 match away from hitting Prestige 14.





MW2 on the brain.


----------



## Mexi

only recently started playing this, as I'm a newcomer to the PS3. really enjoying the customization for the multiplayer. should certainly tie me over well until Battlefield 3/MW3


----------



## Bobo

HighGain510 said:


> When you prestige the first few times it unlocks a new custom slot every 2 ranks. Beyond that it's just bragging rights and golden camo I guess. I did it for the slots but then I got bored of just pwning everyone and them thinking I was "new" because I sat at Prestige 5 Level 50 for 2 months.  Figure once I am Prestige 15 Level 50 they can at least knock that crap off, then I'll get more of the "ZOMG this guy is hacking!" BS I get currently.


 
Now the slots I can use. Seems like all the various combos, gametypes, and maps need more slots to try new things. 

Anyone have nat type 3 problems? I put the PS3 ip in the "dmz" of my router, no luck. Tried just forwarding some ports that were recommended, still no luck


----------



## MFB

I prestiged just because it was something to do, and I wanted the extra slots. Various combos of guns, perks, grenades, etc... I didn't do it to really "Show off" and the only people who think that it IS showing off, are those who equate prestige rank with skill; which I can SAFELY say it does NOT.


----------



## ittoa666

Moonfridge said:


> You've obviously never been good at a game then



I, sir, am offended. I would consider myself "good", but I don't care about how good I do, though then again, I could care less about if people think I'm good or not.


----------



## Curt

Bekanor said:


> My post started with "Besides the golden camo", ace.
> 
> I suppose I can see getting some kind of replay value out of it but as far as I'm concerned Black Ops has enough going against WITH all the guns and pro perks unlocked.



I noticed. 

If I didn't enjoy "pwning" all the idiots who play headquarters non-objectively, I wouldn't play black ops much.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Had some problems on and off with signing into the Black Ops servers lastnight. Have not tried today but I will here after a bit.

Anyone else?


----------



## HighGain510

Haven't had any problems like that myself, but I'm playing on PC, not sure what platform you were talking about?

Just had an absolute beast of a game... you know when you spank the other team so hard it actually makes guys ragequit before the match has ended?  It was one of those.   Half of their team bailed once I got the gunship... check out that K-D... you read it right... 33.0 k/d! 







I'd call that some pwnage.


----------



## Curt

god damn, dude. 

I wish I could wreck half as hard as that.

edit: My best game on black ops yet is 73-14.

Which doesn't even come close to topping my highest in MW2 which was 96-5 in demolition on afghan.


----------



## shredguitar7

i got to level 36 on Call of the dead.. oooooooo im hot shit


----------



## MFB

How did you guys get 10,000? Max you can score is 7500 for a team, so how'd you pull an extra 2500?


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> How did you guys get 10,000? Max you can score is 7500 for a team, so how'd you pull an extra 2500?



I think you forget I don't play on console man. PC = dedicated servers.  The server admins can configure more than the hosted servers for 360/PS3.


----------



## MFB

HighGain510 said:


> I think you forget I don't play on console man. PC = dedicated servers.  The server admins can configure more than the hosted servers for 360/PS3.


 
Fuck, you jerks


----------



## Bobo

Very noob question I'm sure, but why can they do servers for PC's but not the consoles? 

Oh and anyone love that cute lil Skorpion smg?  People tell me it sucks but I kinda like it.


----------



## HighGain510

File this one under nearly-ridiculous! 







I got 9 kills right off the bat and then raped house with the Huey before any of them could fire off two rockets I had 30-some kills. The rest? MPL with a scope!  If they hadn't ganged up on me I would have had a 42.0 k/d that match!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

MFB said:


> How did you guys get 10,000? Max you can score is 7500 for a team, so how'd you pull an extra 2500?


 

Regular TDM (max 12 players)= 7500 to win

Ground War (max 18 players)= 10000 to win


----------



## Bobo

Is the G11 considered good? Seems like most run the Famas, both AK's, maybe Galil, but I don't see the G11 much. Maybe because it's unlocked so high up? 

I thought it was a bit hard to use first, and maybe full auto guns have the advantage in this game, but damn that G11 is fun w/o or w/ either scope. I guess I can deal with being at a disadvantage for more satisfying gameplay.

And I guess I just gotta keep prestiging. Way too many cool gun combos/perks to run. Hope MW3 can do even better


----------



## ittoa666

Just played the most ridiculous match ever. S&D on nuketown, everyone running around with ballistic knives. Retardedly broken.

:edit: Just saw a guy firing his m14 full auto. Time to report him. Wonder if I can call xbox for faster results?


----------



## GazPots

Bobo said:


> Is the G11 considered good? Seems like most run the Famas, both AK's, maybe Galil, but I don't see the G11 much. Maybe because it's unlocked so high up?
> 
> I thought it was a bit hard to use first, and maybe full auto guns have the advantage in this game, but damn that G11 is fun w/o or w/ either scope. I guess I can deal with being at a disadvantage for more satisfying gameplay.
> 
> And I guess I just gotta keep prestiging. Way too many cool gun combos/perks to run. Hope MW3 can do even better



It *is* a good gun but lacks in attachments which sucks the big one. On the plus side it's got a HUGE clip and is very accurate up to medium range.


It's the only sniper scope weapon to benefit the "faster aim down sights" of sleight of hand making for some interesting battles when you get surprised. 



If you could run a silenced G11 i'd be happy. But you can't.......


----------



## Mindcrime1204

ittoa666 said:


> Just saw a guy firing his m14 full auto. Time to report him. Wonder if I can call xbox for faster results?


 

Controller with mods.

I know you wont, but you can buy the parts cheap to mod em off ebay/online.


----------



## Bobo

GazPots said:


> It *is* a good gun but lacks in attachments which sucks the big one. On the plus side it's got a HUGE clip and is very accurate up to medium range.
> 
> 
> It's the only sniper scope weapon to benefit the "faster aim down sights" of sleight of hand making for some interesting battles when you get surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could run a silenced G11 i'd be happy. But you can't.......



Yeah I thought it was odd that the attachments were lacking. And I do feel like the sound of the gun kinda gives my position away easier, kinda like the M60...the silencer idea is a good one. I'd love to see the gun back for MW3, but yeah more attachments please.


----------



## ittoa666

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Controller with mods.
> 
> I know you wont, but you can buy the parts cheap to mod em off ebay/online.



I know. I reported him 10 times


----------



## MFB

GazPots said:


> It *is* a good gun but lacks in attachments which sucks the big one. On the plus side it's got a HUGE clip and is very accurate up to medium range.
> 
> 
> It's the only sniper scope weapon to benefit the "faster aim down sights" of sleight of hand making for some interesting battles when you get surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could run a silenced G11 i'd be happy. But you can't.......



This.

I used to use the G11 without any kind of scope or anything, and it fucking ruled. Would a silencer be nice? Yeah, but I'm still fine with running around hearing the little burst and then going back to being sneaky.


----------



## HighGain510

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Controller with mods.
> 
> I know you wont, but you can buy the parts cheap to mod em off ebay/online.



Yet another reason I love PC, on certain guns it will detect if you're using an auto-fire mouse because it will literally stop your firing completely for like 3+ seconds to deter people from abusing using hardware. Sadly, I have a VERY quick trigger hand and have had that policy stop me firing dead in the middle of a fire-fight because I guess it triggered that blocker.  LAME!  You would think the software would be able to detect that they're not even clicks like it would be if it were automated but I guess not. 

Also on a side note I'm like in the 30's on Prestige 14, almost there!


----------



## Black_Sheep

On the past few days i've been just playing Zombies. Mostly in Ascension. It's so much fun! ..Especially if you make it to round 14 or something...  

In MP, im just about to reach Prestige lvl 5. And im gonna keep on going, at least until MW3 is released. 

Everytime i read this thread, i wanna play more BO, and i think im just gonna do it...


----------



## Black_Sheep

So, anyone got the Annihilation map pack yet? It's just now available for PS3... how good is it? 

I wasn't completely happy with the first strike maps.. And i haven't gotten Escalation yet either. But i must add that "Convoy" looks like a cool map


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I got it about a month ago. I'll say my fav map of the new maps is Hazard because I love sniping. I can normally do 25-30 kills with only dying maybe 4 or 5 times everytime I play it.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Nice. More sniping maps. 

I liked how First Strike had both, a sniping map and a non-sniping map.


----------



## Bobo

The new map pack is pretty good imo. Hazard is fun for sniping, and it's fun killing people on a golf course right? Drive In is a smaller map, which I like. Hanger 18 is kinda small too, but there are some sniping points (Drive In has some too). Silo is my least fav, but even it is not bad.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Alright. It seems that the Black Ops map packs are far better than the ones for MW2. 

Im gonna dl Escalation and Annihilation soon i think


----------



## Ninetyfour

So Ressurection has just been announced, an entire map pack full of Zombie DLC, which consists of all of the World At War maps. What does everybody think?

Just when you thought Call of Duty couldn't me milked anymore. World At War is now unplayable, and to combat this Treyarch have offered to... make us pay for our maps, again. I want a refund, this shit is getting far beyond a joke with this brand. 

/rant


----------



## HighGain510

Ninetyfour said:


> So Ressurection has just been announced, an entire map pack full of Zombie DLC, which consists of all of the World At War maps. What does everybody think?
> 
> Just when you thought Call of Duty couldn't me milked anymore. World At War is now unplayable, and to combat this Treyarch have offered to... make us pay for our maps, again. I want a refund, this shit is getting far beyond a joke with this brand.
> 
> /rant



What do I think about it? Fuck 'em. I haven't bought a single piece of DLC for the COD series. Why? Because 90% of it they already had and held back intentionally so they could force you to essentially pay for a 2nd copy's-worth of the game to get the DLC. Fuck that noise.  If they don't want to include it when the game comes out (i.e. like Battlefield 3 is doing for pre-orders ) I'm not paying them extra for it. 

I've been playing the BF3 Alpha but that's either over or the servers hit capacity while I was trying to join last night because it wasn't loading, so I switched back over to Black Ops for a bit. I'm about to prestige to 15!  Those last few levels from like 40-50 are always a bitch to blow through, the first 30 or so are easy peasy.  Now I have to get back all of my "Pro" level perks.  Some of them (like marathon pro) are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I pre-ordered the Hardened Edition of Black Ops back in the day, and along with it i got a code allowing me to download all the Wolrd At War zombie maps. For free, of course. 

Isn't there also supposed to be a new multiplayer map DLC pack coming. The last one. I remember it was called "Retaliation" or something like that. Dunno. STILL, haven't bought Escalation or Annihilation. Might just do when i get home though..


----------



## Bobo

HighGain510 said:


> I'm about to prestige to 15!  Those last few levels from like 40-50 are always a bitch to blow through, the first 30 or so are easy peasy.  Now I have to get back all of my "Pro" level perks.  Some of them (like marathon pro) are a pain in the ass.



Dang mang that's a lot of prestiging. I've only played this game a month, so I'm only prestige 3, but I think I may be done with prestiging. Why? You guessed it. Marathon fucking Pro   Love it for runin' n gunin' but the CTF part blew balls. Also, I hate having to wait till 44 to get the lovely G11.

Otoh, I can't stop playing with different gun/perk combos. More Classes sure be tempting...


----------



## Black_Sheep

I recently reached prestige lvl 6. And im soon about to reach lvl 7


----------



## Papaoneil

I recently just switched over from wii to xbox, must say that i absolutely love it more so than i did before


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i switched to playing hardcore almost exclusively, mainly so i could get away from the awful hit detection of the main game modes. now whenever i jump into a game the entire team always has ghost and a silenced assault rifle.. fuck that shit. i seriously wonder how could these campers would be if they took their silencers off


----------



## Mordacain

Looks like I'll be finishing off the Campaign tonight. has been quite enjoyable. Not sure if I'm going to mess with multiplayer or just send it back on its way to GameFly


----------



## MFB

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i switched to playing hardcore almost exclusively, mainly so i could get away from the awful hit detection of the main game modes. now whenever i jump into a game the entire team always has ghost and a silenced assault rifle.. fuck that shit. i seriously wonder how could these campers would be if they took their silencers off



Whenever I played I had maybe 2 people on the team with Ghost, I saw a LOT of people running Flak Jacket as well as Scavenger  I know I had a class with each first perk, and would alternate between them. I found that when I tried to run Ghost with Ninja and silenced shit, I focused too much on that and always got killed. But when I just played with whatever perks I wanted and my silenced Commando, I did fine.

I just dig the silencer on guns because its quieter and in close quarters doesn't give you away, plus it also looks cool


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah playing HC on PC most guys are equipped with Ghost/Ghost Pro and a silencer and camp. More often than not the guys that die are the ones moving.  I play HC every now and then but it got old real fast.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ HC sucks. Thanks to those things you mentioned. I rarely play it. 


I recently got Annihilation, and the maps are allright so far. My favorite is Hangar 18. And Drive-in would be my least favorite. 


...And about that new map pack. I was super-pissed when i heard that there's a NEW zombie-map included. It's set on the moon and looks reeaally cool! ...But i don't want to pay 15&#8364; for just one fucking map!


----------



## leandroab

Just started playing again.

woooo


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

im going to be downloading the last 2 map packs if anyone wants to play message BIG ND SWEATY on xbox


----------



## mikernaut

I've still been playing this as there's such a game drought currently. Hit Lvl 15 Prestige rank 50 and now I'm just unlocking everything and getting gold guns. So far I have Gold M60, Famas and Spaz. 

Still get weird connections to the hosts and half the time it's a lagfest. The three green bars is the most misleading as more often it feels really bad ( more like 1 or 2 bars) and you just can't win the gun battles. what ever happened to showing you an actual ping number, sigh.


----------



## Bobo

mikernaut said:


> Still get weird connections to the hosts and half the time it's a lagfest. The three green bars is the most misleading as more often it feels really bad ( more like 1 or 2 bars) and you just can't win the gun battles. what ever happened to showing you an actual ping number, sigh.



I've thought sometimes that 3 bars really sucked, even though you'd think 3 out of 4 couldn't be a bad connection. You keep wondering why the gunfight didn't feel right, you died too quick or after you should have been behind solid cover. Then the killcam doesn't seem to represent exactly what you saw. With the time to kill so quick in this game, it seems like even slight lag can make a big difference. 

I'd think servers for the 360 and PS3 could probably help a lot. How can one of the biggest selling game franchises, if not the biggest, not have servers?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm 1.83 right now and it's taking forever for me to get to 2.0 k/d


----------



## Taylor2

Played a bunch tonight.

This game is still hit or miss.

Some games are clean and crisp, and others are so laggy it's almost funny.


----------



## Uncreative123

Is it November yet? LOL


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Taylor said:


> Played a bunch tonight.
> 
> This game is still hit or miss.
> 
> Some games are clean and crisp, and others are so laggy it's almost funny.


 

I've been noticing FINALLY.

Also... yesterday I played a few matches on Hazard and during the first 30 seconds 2 people had called in 3 care packages each.

I figured they just lucked out and got a bunch of kills at once off the top, but then a few minutes later the back of the map is littered with more care packages.

Looking at their k/d for the match it just didn't add up... So I'm guessing there's some sort of care package exploit circling around at the moment?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

after the 3.70 firmware update, i cant even play online anymore.. this sux


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Woke up yesterday early remembering that the new map packs were to be made available.

Found it they were all zombie maps.

Went back to sleep.


----------



## GazPots

I don't like how the zombies get harder to kill every round. I'd much have preferred the L4D style of easy to kill zombies but with more and more each round.


However zombies is still fun if you have a decent team. 


Might check out that new pack (unless it's still 1200 points per pack (i.e - fuck off Activision)).


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> Might check out that new pack (unless it's still 1200 points per pack (i.e - fuck off Activision)).


 

Guess you wont be checking out the new pack then


----------



## GazPots

I stuck the game in and sure enough it was 1200 points.


The best selling game ever (?) and they still charge fucking rip off prices for dlc. They are the definition of money grabbing cunts.


I actually wish for once they'd go bust and fuck off into the history books.


----------



## ittoa666

The price is absolutely ridiculous. I saw that the MW2 dlc's are STILL 1200, too. So sad.


----------



## Black_Sheep

GazPots said:


> I don't like how the zombies get harder to kill every round. I'd much have preferred the L4D style of easy to kill zombies but with more and more each round.



+1 

Im probably not gonna check the new Zombie map. I already have the WaW zombie maps (i have the hardened edition) so i really don't feel like paying 15 for ONE new map.


----------



## MUTANTOID

I play this game just to shoot a gun painted like a tiger. I just got into first person shooters and of course my skills leave something to be desired, but its fun to run and gun. *triple rhyme*


----------

